# things youve found while hunting



## killemall1983

i dont recal there being a thread recently about this, and i cant find anything when i search. has anyone found anything interesting while in the woods? on time in the 70's on an elk hunt here in new mexico there was a really bad snow storm and a ton of elk hunters got stranded in the mountains and had to be air rescued. they left their whole camps there(the area is very secluded and hard to get to) and my dads family went up and found guns and knives. also a few times my dad has found knives and good camping equipment at old campsited from where people got really drunk and lost things or forgot that they took them out. any good stories?


----------



## fultontx

I was running around on a big chunk of papermill land. I was bushwacking due north, trying to find the road before dark and walked onto an old house. It was really nothing more than a shack. The roof was caved in and there was all kinds of old junk laying around. It had to have been there a very long time. I poked around as much as I could then marked it on my garmin and made it out well after dark. Here's the funny thing... For some reason the waypoint never showed up on my gps  This was two years ago and I have since become obsessed with finding it again. I asked all the locals and nobody knows anything about it. I called Plum-Creek (the owner) and nobody knew. I have been out many a time trying to find it with no luck. It can't be more than a mile from the road. Some day they will log-out the land and find it


----------



## Sep/timber/heat

I found a knife. It was a real piece of crap so it's still there. The only items of interest I've found are some arrowheads while out hunting speed goats.


----------



## belden148

found a hatchet one time...
and i actually found 3 arrows stacked side by side by side in the ground on a deer trail...I looked around some more and could see marks in a tree where a guy used a climber(this was on public land) Must be the guys shot his bow to see if it was on or not and then forgot to grab his arrows on the way out...but what i cant figure is why someone would want to shoot 3 times


----------



## My2Sons

I've lost some good stuff.


----------



## teambringit1

i never find anything cool...


----------



## CareyHamil

My hunting partner and I found and M16 that had been ran over by a skidder.


----------



## 5MilesBack

One hunting trip in the 70's in NM, we had to be airlifted out of our camps due to snow. We went back in that next summer to get everything we left, but it was gone.


----------



## grnxlt

a bowling ball


----------



## old Graybeard

So far I have found a couple knives, two camp stools, a canteen, a grunt call, a vest, a pair of shoes, and some old underwearAlso found a tagged and field dressesed buck with a drag rope tied around his neck and an orange vest wrapped around it's chest, it was very oldukey:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Found another guys chair in one of our hunting shacks. This trespasser was so bold to leave the chair in the blind as well as add another window to our hunting shack. Gotta love private land!!  

Have found the occasional arrow in the woods, found one with an old Bear head on it. 

Stumbled acrossed an old dumping ground too, lots of old antique bottles and cans.


----------



## Southpaw38

Found a guy sitting in my treestand once. I could have done without that one.


----------



## P&YHUNTER

Pager
Other hunters arrows
gloves
A dollar bill??
Outhouse
Old well house


----------



## MACHINST

belden148 said:


> found a hatchet one time...
> and i actually found 3 arrows stacked side by side by side in the ground on a deer trail...I looked around some more and could see marks in a tree where a guy used a climber(this was on public land) Must be the guys shot his bow to see if it was on or not and then forgot to grab his arrows on the way out...but what i cant figure is why someone would want to shoot 3 times


MUST HAVE BEEN LOST AND SHOT THREE TIMES TO SIGNAL FOR HELP:set1_rolf2:


----------



## 1NYARCHER

*Found*

also found a old dump,many cool bottles,and a aluminum sling shot,old wooden treestands,sheds/skulls/old amc gremlin in the middle of nowhere/and some farm tools,,last year I shot a buck and where he fell is where I gutted him,,left my favorite knive there,,went back this year and found it where I left it on a fall down


----------



## nywell

*Found*

Last spring when turkey hunting, I reached down to pick up what I thought was a golf ball by the base of a large oak. Really should not have been in these thick woods, but.. there it was.
It turned out to be the brass ball on the end of a horse yoke/bridle. I assume it was left when the hillside was logged off w/ horses decades ago. 

When rabbit hunting w/ my Dad when I was in high school, found a case of beer hidden under some brush along an old farm road. In school, after telling my story, a couple of class mates came up and wanted their beer back!


----------



## mmo901

*Found*

While turkey hunting in the spring of 2006 I noticed something waving in the tree in front of me. After the sun started breaking I could see a heavy string with a small box on the end.
After no turkeys, I walked over to discover a weather baloon had come down it the tree row.
It had instructions to mail the transmitter back in an plastic envelope that was inside the transmitter.
We also stumble up on a lot of old "home places" with good junk piles.
Old cars, tractors, glass bottles.
I am always loosing good stuff, never finding anything.


----------



## Lonestar63

Where i hunt there is what used to be an old cowboy line cabin. It's made of native stone from Archer County. Only thing wood on it is the roof, which mostly collapsed. I think its probably at least 120 yrs old or older. Amazing how small cabins used to be. It's probably only about 20'x10'. I was pokin around in their last yr. and found 3 antique branding irons. There was not a full brand on the end however, just a short bar, 2 curved and one straight. That only means one thing if you know anything about brands, RUSTLERS! Cow thieves used that little cabin and left their branding irons in there. Maybe they got strung up!
I left em in there. I need to go get them, take some pics of them and the old cabin, and give them to a museum around here. Cattle thieves or not, its part of our history here.


----------



## elk ivory

A live mortar round! A mountain area near here use to be used as a firing/training range for national guard troops and army regs in the early 50s and fairly often unexploded rounds are found as well as .50 cal ammo,mess kit parts, artillary brass,etc.Supposedly they did a walk through cleanup last couple of years,posted warning signs (call this # if ?!?!?)My bests guess is there is still undetonated ordinance out there.


----------



## HUNTNMT

Last fall my dad and I were hunting a wilderness area in Montana and were about 3 miles from the trail head the first morning. We had climbed about half way up the mountain to our pet stop and stopped to camo up and take a leak. When I looked down at where I was about to go, I see the unmistakeable eyepiece cover to Swarovski binos. I reached down and picked up a set of 10x42 Swarovskis that looked like they had been bitten by a bear on both ends. We are still not sure if the owner was attacked(grizzly country) or if they just got lost them and were chewed on later but after sending them in for repair, I am pretty happy with that bit of luck. We pretty much knew after that find we were not going to enjoy any luck on the elk.


----------



## holger_danske

a coffee can filled with about 30 glass pipes and a little contraband.


----------



## Sleazy_E

I found an old gun once.... it looked like it had sat out there for years.... it was all rusted out and the wood was rotting away....Found several pot plants... a few knives.... found some tree stands and blinds on my families land... I always take them and leave a note that if they want them back to call me (I give my phone number) and I will arrange for them to come pick them up at my house..... but they never call....

The most interesting thing I ever found was a 6 year old kid.... it was deer season and apparently this little boy walked off from his yard and got lost in my woods.... so I walked him back home... much to the relief of his mom.


----------



## drum3rguy

A tent filled with goodies where a homeless person had been camping out. We called the police and they caught him a few days later.


----------



## joesandi

I found my knife that I lost three years prior. I just walked through our swamp and kneeled down on the trail and ther it was in the grass. A little rusty but I cleaned it up as a souvenir.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

I found a pair of binoculars...gave them to the wife to watch plays at the Muny, here in St. Louis.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

drum3rguy said:


> A tent filled with goodies where a homeless person had been camping out. We called the police and they caught him a few days later.



That's funny!


----------



## Scotty C

This past year I found a huge 10 pointer dead on my dad's property near my stand. One of the guys that hunts on the neighboring properties mentioned to me that he had a blood trail from a huge buck going into our property. I told him he could gladly look for his deer on our property (he never found it). I found it 3 days later 35 yards from me stand. I called the the man who shot it (you could clearly see the bullet hole in the neck) and he was very excited. It was a good feeling to help out a fellow hunter that may have never found his trophy.


----------



## Scotty G

drum3rguy said:


> A tent filled with goodies where a homeless person had been camping out. We called the police and they caught him a few days later.


You ratted on a homeless guythe shame


----------



## buck-n-nuts

I have found arrows,a knife,a folding stool and lots of golfballs


----------



## Skeptic

Found some rattlin antlers tied together. Found a few arrows with broadheads. Most recently was a pop up blind with the middle caved in and about 400 gallons of water froze up in it.


----------



## Stanley

*Old oil can*

.


----------



## DocB

Last year while Turkey scouting there were cow tracks every where I went. And this part of Indiana has some very steep hills. Finally I walked up the main trail I take to the good Turkey spot and found the cow, a big one, keeled over on the side of the trail. He must have had a heart attack trying to find his way back. It took almost 6 months for that thing to rot away. Needless to say I didn't use that trail for a long time. And boy am I glad I didn't walk up on that in the dark one morning.ukey:


----------



## preyquester

found a few "hunters" fast a sleep,found a 110 buck knife 20ft up a tree.


----------



## JH SWAIN JR

Growing up in Northern CA I have found hundreds and hundreds of pot plants. Always makes you go into survival mode looking for booby traps and or care takers of the plantations. I just back out and keep away from the area for a season. Old gold mining equipment, mines, and a lot of pick heads. Up near Nevada we use to find loads of arrow heads and pictographs. In west Texas I found an old Mexican Army Spur. Out here in AR/MO I find more arrows, and dead deer than I can count. Lots of old car parts, junk and bottles. Fishing is were I find the good stuff, like a $300.00 G Loomis fishing pole with a $100.00 Shimano reel, an engagement ring, 1963 class ring on a set of keys, about $1750.00 in cash over the years, and enough tackle to open a store.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter

I've found a Glenn's Deer handle and a leatherman that I still use.


----------



## dlhredfoxx

I find humility every time I climb to the top of a mountain and watch the sun rise, or hear a bugle; see an eagle nab a trout from an alpine lake or watch my breath crystalize in the cold morning air...


----------



## holger_danske

did anyone find my release? seriously... I looked & looked....


----------



## HARTMAN25

when i was a kid i got a gas powered helicopter that would fly up into the air and drop a little toy soldier thing and he would parachute down. Well it was windy the day that i tried it and it blew over top of the trees. about 5 years later i was walking in the woods with my squirrel gun and about a half mile back in i found it laying on the ground.


----------



## firemedic5586

I came across this along a stream once.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxlyKA9O9LA&feature=related


----------



## elecshoc

HARTMAN25 said:


> when i was a kid i got a gas powered helicopter that would fly up into the air and drop a little toy soldier thing and he would parachute down. Well it was windy the day that i tried it and it blew over top of the trees. about 5 years later i was walking in the woods with my squirrel gun and about a half mile back in i found it laying on the ground.


man, you got all kinds of issues with the wind...


----------



## drum3rguy

Scotty G said:


> You ratted on a homeless guythe shame


Well, he was pretty much homeless by choice, so I should have said "tresspasser". :wink:


----------



## Meleagris1

I found one of those weather ballons last year too. Pretty weird, at first I actually though it was the neighbor who had the brass enough to set a feeder up on the edge of our property.  

I have spent a lot of time in the big woods of the northeast so I have found all sorts of logging equipment, skidders, trucks, horseshoes, chains, saws, boats, old hunting and logging camps, iron smelting furnaces etc.


----------



## builditall

I found a 3-cell mag light while grouse hunting in PA. It still works today.:wink:


----------



## jason17

*x-mas*

I found a x-mas ornament of st. nick in a green suite with a brown hat. It had a date on it from 1902. I washed it up and it goes on our tree every year. The thing I also wonder is how some things so domestic(personal) get out in the middle of no-where.


----------



## harleyrider

old Graybeard said:


> So far I have found a couple knives, two camp stools, a canteen, a grunt call, a vest, a pair of shoes, and some old underwearAlso found a tagged and field dressesed buck with a drag rope tied around his neck and an orange vest wrapped around it's chest, it was very oldukey:


I hope you didn't feel obligated to bring the underwear home!

BTW, was there a dead hunter anywhere near that field dressed buck?

HR


----------



## slamjammer1

*Antler in a tree*

Found this guiding last year. Also and bloody arrow from the year before and the 6x6 300 class elk that I believe it took down. And a giant burl.


----------



## Illustrator

belden148 said:


> found a hatchet one time...
> and i actually found 3 arrows stacked side by side by side in the ground on a deer trail...I looked around some more and could see marks in a tree where a guy used a climber(this was on public land) Must be the guys shot his bow to see if it was on or not and then forgot to grab his arrows on the way out...but what i cant figure is why someone would want to shoot 3 times


Maybe he was signaling for help?


----------



## JPN

My dad and I found a grave stone from the 1800's. It said there were baby twins in it.


----------



## Huskyhunter

good topic !! i found a claypigion thrower, smut magazines all wrapped up in plastic bags in a fence row, a cooler full of beer packed with ice, a sink hole about the diamiter of a five gallon bucket and 10 feet deep, its now as big around as a swiming pool.


----------



## stuck2

Last year on the North Slope in Utah found a porcelain toilet about 1 mile in on the trail. Right in the middle of a meadow with cattle all around it.


----------



## scottburger

I Found 4 Old Leg Hold Trap Hanging From A Nail, In The Middle Of Know Where


----------



## airmark

wasent me bit a buddy of mine found a chick that was kidnaped and shot and left to die one day while he was bow pig hunting here in az she was shot twice and yes ...........she lived


----------



## JOSHM

slamjammer1 said:


> Found this guiding last year. Also and bloody arrow from the year before and the 6x6 300 class elk that I believe it took down. And a giant burl.


Wow that is cool


----------



## olinLA

liked the sirens, what a find


found an arrow once but mostly find my hunting stuff I lost in the first place


----------



## Terry Marcum

In the mid 80s while bow hunting elk on Emerald Mtn. near Steamboat Springs I was slipping though a lodgepole pine thicket and literally stepped on a model 721 Remington in 30 06. I took it over to the rancher's house and he knew exactly who it belonged to. It has been lost 10 to 15 years earlier while horseback hunting. The guy had his rifle scabbard facing backwards and the lodgepoles obviously drug it out. They looked for days and never did find it. It was rusted shut but the guy finally got his rifle.


----------



## TXJIMWA

mmo901 said:


> While turkey hunting in the spring of 2006 I noticed something waving in the tree in front of me. After the sun started breaking I could see a heavy string with a small box on the end.
> After no turkeys, I walked over to discover a weather baloon had come down it the tree row.
> It had instructions to mail the transmitter back in an plastic envelope that was inside the transmitter.
> .


+1 Found one of these on the eastern slopes of the Cascades while scouting last summer.


----------



## 92python

Found a GPS, pair of binos, compass, knife, shotgun, and a few other things over the years.


----------



## dsrhowdy

This past deer season I found a cut-in-half 50 gallon drum where some guys had been burning insulation off of copper for the black market. They must have been in there alot b/c I didn't see too much deer activity on that farm this year. Last year it was common to see around 10 deer per day. This past spring I found a cell phone during a 3D shoot. Turns out it had naked girly pictures on it. We called a number titled "Dad" on it and he said his daughter had lost her phone. She lives about 50 miles from where I found it. 

Howdy


----------



## cwa1104sab

I can tell you I've lost a heck of a lot more than I've found. I found an arrow with an old rohthar(sp) broadhead, a foothold trap in a tree about 3' in the air, an old car with plastic shopping bags in it like someone was living in the car. A 5 point shed, and a fox's skull. A few pot plants, and a kitchen plate. I know I'm forgetting somestuff but this is what comes to mind.

This is definately a great thread.


----------



## spartan212

killemall1983 said:


> i dont recal there being a thread recently about this, and i cant find anything when i search. has anyone found anything interesting while in the woods? on time in the 70's on an elk hunt here in new mexico there was a really bad snow storm and a ton of elk hunters got stranded in the mountains and had to be air rescued. they left their whole camps there(the area is very secluded and hard to get to) and my dads family went up and found guns and knives. also a few times my dad has found knives and good camping equipment at old campsited from where people got really drunk and lost things or forgot that they took them out. any good stories?





5MilesBack said:


> One hunting trip in the 70's in NM, we had to be airlifted out of our camps due to snow. We went back in that next summer to get everything we left, but it was gone.


Is it just me or did no one else catch this?


----------



## Idahoarcher

*pack*

I was Sage hen hunting this past year and looked down and found an old pack with 2 beers a knife a wallet with 120 bucks in it(no I.D.) and a set of camouflage.
Pretty good haul


----------



## cwa1104sab

spartan212 said:


> Is it just me or did no one else catch this?


I caught it, I just didn't think it was true, almost like it's too much of a coincidence to be true. If it is then someone should be talking to someone. What are the chances?? It's a small world and it's getting smaller all the time.

Sab


----------



## spartan212

cwa1104sab said:


> I caught it, I just didn't think it was true, almost like it's too much of a coincidence to be true. If it is then someone should be talking to someone. What are the chances?? It's a small world and it's getting smaller all the time.
> Sab


I'm not sure if it was a coindidence as much as it was trying to be funny. But who knows it is a small world after all!


----------



## MKNOX

Found my new avatar while hunting for deals on ebay:wink:


----------



## pinkfletch

*This used to be a big bootlegging area*

and I have found several stills that the revenooers(sp) had chopped up. I have found backpacks, clothing, flashlights, knives, and an old USMC machete that had the tree grown completely around it. Several years later I found the wind had snapped the tree off at the machete and I got it out and still have it.


----------



## pinkfletch

*Lots of stuff*

Where I used to hunt used to be a big bootlegging area and I have found several stills that the revenooers(sp) had chopped up. I have found backpacks, clothing, flashlights, knives, and an old USMC machete that had the tree grown completely around it. Several years later I found the wind had snapped the tree off at the machete and I got it out and still have it.


----------



## brickhard

*Native arrowhead.*

Found an arrowhead while checking a waterhole for elk tracks. As I looked around I found an old ground blind a modern archer had built on the waterhole. Also found an arrowhead while sneaking up to a pond to shoot some ducks. Got my first ever triple that day. Three big greenheads. Found some sheds, as well as a dead deer. Found lots of expended bullets on the Barry Goldwater range including a couple of sidewinder missles. This fall I found a dead buck that had been shot through both back legs. The hunters had started to butcher him but then took the head and left the rest including their Kershaw interchangable blade knife. They never did come back for the deer so I have the knife. *******s.


----------



## frog gigger

Well, I think I read all the posts and no one has found what I did. Found two five gallon buckets of pot buried under a rockhouse with a piece of metal on top of the buckets and covered with dirt. They even had pics of the pot as it had progressed through the year.


----------



## danesdad

I once found a sweet folding stool that was so light and compact that it had to be designed for mountaineering. I used it and carried it for years in my backpack and one year it finally broke...so I figured I was even.


----------



## jace

Founds screw in steps, and once while staring out into the woods I seen a broadhead way up in a tree.


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER

I have found myself


----------



## jms375

I found an old blackpowder sticking out of the mud in a pond. Turns out a guy a know had drew down on a buck and the gun miss fired. It wasn't the first time and he got mad and threw it into the pond. I have a friend that found a dead body stuffed into an old chimney, I think it ended up that it had been a drug deal gone bad.


----------



## lpdoghunter

*South AZ*

When you hunt down south in AZ you will find as many back pack as you want. Along with water bottles and trash. Its bad donw there but last year we found a wetsuit didnt know that the Rio gande river was that cold.


----------



## 1KSbuckHunter

ILDEERHUNTER said:


> I have found myself


Well said.


----------



## cannon14

*found*

when i was 7 me and my dad found a golf cart that someone had trashed and stashed. the golf course was only a mile and a half away but they made it through some pretty rough and muddy terrain to get it there.


----------



## Silver Pine

I found my ass with both hands which proved both my brother and my Mom wrong.


----------



## JDS-1

I found a old VW rabbit car (made good blind)
Found a Dinosaur Balloon that said "Happy Birthday Jake" 
A Honda Accord that was gutted and stripped...hmmmm
A big pile of stuffed animals


----------



## SilentBlade

This may not be as good as some of the others, but it was very cool for me.
I was recently on a very unsuccessful javelina hunt. I was in a bad area with a low number of pigs and the pigs that were there were way smarter then me.
I did however stumble upon one unsuspecting pig and was present with a perfect opportunity which I missed of course. (I was so surprised at seeing the thing I didn't know what I was doing) But right were the pig was standing I found a very old javelina skull complete with lower jaw. So as stupid as it may sound that was my trophy and it has inspired me to a passionate life long pursuit of javelina hunting


----------



## outdoorattic

Found a Orange hunting hat, a hot seat, and once I found the entire skeleton of a 7 point buck laying behind a large bush.


----------



## ACLakey

I found a Department of Transportation survey rod about 2mi into the wilderness a few years ago. Defiantly out of place.


----------



## airmark

ive found a 150$ jacket bino"s knifes tackle boxes bulits a poachers camp


----------



## bigredneck61088

a buch of pot plants, some dead deer, a pocketknife, and a nice camo can coozie


----------



## mark j

A couple of years ago I found a big pile of rocks that had been neatly stacked on a ridge. Right in the middle of this pile of rocks was an arrow. I often wonder who might be at the bottom of that pile. I've been back a few times, but I don't plan to look under those rocks! 

This was at about 11,000 feet overlooking a prime hunting area.


----------



## trkeyterminator

Ive found a bushnell range finder, and I stumbled across a switchback a few feet off a trail. The hunter must have set it down to pee and couldnt find it! Imagine the horror!


----------



## Buksknr53

Over the years, I have found lots of stuff, but nothing that I could or want to use. I've found lots of arrows. I have also stumbled upon 3 different whiskey stills,(one was cooking at the time). I also found what had to be more than 100 burlap sacks of pot hanging from the rafters of an old barn on an abandoned farm. The most puzzling thing that I have found was the fresh carcus of a very nice wide racked, 10 point buck in a creek. Someone had removed the hide and left everything else. There wasn't a bit of hide on the deer from the nose to the hooves. Why someone would take the time to remove the hide that way and leave the rest still baffles me!


----------



## flathead

My friend Dan and I were hunting turkeys in Wayne national Forest in southern Ohio one year. We had set up on this bird for the third time. Suddenly I felt something hit in the side of the face. I looked down to see what had hit me. Dan had thrown a morrel mushroom at me. We were setup in a hillside just covered with them. The bird lived to see another day. We picked those mushrooms til our back could not take any more. Even though we did not pick even close to all those mushroom there wasn't one to be found the following year.


----------



## John Henry1

Probably the most unusual thing I have found was a 1952 License Plate from Montana about 14 miles from the nearest road I have no idea how it ended up where it was (Pack horses couldn't reach this area) and it was in really good condition considering.


----------



## Nate's Parker

*Found*

Some arrow heads one time hunting on some gov. property also found a coyote skull that was a treasure to me I collect skulls turtle shells and other dead animal things.:smile:


----------



## deerslayernc

a few years back i was hunting a very nice 10 pointer and every time i crossed the field to get to my treestand i would find an arrow into the ground about 70-80 yds. from the road. 2 were the same amd one was diff. no wonder that buck quit coming out in the evening.


----------



## rutmaster

*sthil*

i found an 029 sthil chainsaw that still runs great today!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

I found a duck decoy once , in the middle of some hard timber , NO water for duck hunting within miles  still have that decoy in the garage


----------



## arkiep&yhunter

All of the land I hunt gets flooded when the river gets up. We find all sorts of things but nothing much of interest. I have found a wallet once and called the owner in my hometown and got it to them. A friend of mine found a GPS while bowhunting public land and hit the home waypoint and drove to their house and gave it back. I thought that was cool.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Found a grunt tube left by poachers a couple years ago.

Best find: while searching for firewood at a base camp we made was a wooden box with a toilet seat screwed down around a hole in the top - off in the woods about 60 yards from camp. That was a great discovery in October with tempearatures ranging from 5-50 degrees and 2 feet of snow on the ground up in the mountains!


----------



## hardball15

Walking a few miles from any road I found a 50$ bill laying under some leaves that my buddy stepped on... I thought that was weird. Also found a car from the 50's that was so deep in the woods I had no idea how it could have ended up there. No roads, and thick timber


----------



## freeman72

TXJIMWA said:


> +1 Found one of these on the eastern slopes of the Cascades while scouting last summer.


They must lose a lot of them around there. I found 2 when I lived in Oregon on the eastern slope of the cascades. One around Lapine, the other between sisters and redmond.


----------



## MattSmith4

i found a washing machine close to 1 mile from the nearest road in some really thick woods. the only way it could possibly have gotten there is if it was dropped outta a plane.


----------



## John-in-VA

I found an old 22 rifle that was all rusty ,and the stock had rotted off .3/4 lb pot cut in oz's in plactic bags in a 5 gal bucket with a lid on it .I also found a 18 year old girl that had ben murdered that day ,thats some thing I wish I had never found .It has ben about 35 years ago and I can still see her face .Only good thing they cought the couple that did it the next day .


----------



## shooterdom

*wow...that would have been horrible*

that is one body that no hunter ever wants to find...thanks for sharing and i hope that it has made u feel a tiny bit more better after telling your fellow archers.....and atleast the people were caught :sad: .....as for me, the only thing that i have found whilst hunting is a stabiliser that i had lost 3 years ago....cleaned it up and its on my trykon now:tongue:


----------



## blue thunder

I have found a folding chair,a pair of gloves,a tree style bowholder,pot field.


----------



## Ruttin Buck

i have found a duck decoy, switch blade knife that i use today, orange vest, treestands, very old shoes, thousands of buckets, a dieing fire with a mustard and ketchup bottles next to it, traps, a old house with a ton of old newspapers in it


----------



## VinceRepola

These posts are great lets hear more.


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual

i stumbled upon a 9mm clip full of hollow tips. come to find out i belonged to a cop that ownes the land. he said he looked all over for it.(by the way i have permission to be on that land) cool find though.


----------



## Arrowhunter

The last time I went to CO elk hunting, some how when we left my ruger 280 bolt action got unpacked out of the camper and was left leaned against a tree. Has anyone found it!!! HA HA


----------



## J-Daddy

I've found flashlights & old porn....Oh and if anyone needs any gloves or pocket knives just follow me around, I lose them like crazy.


----------



## Gypsy Rover

*CW stuff*

Since I hunt near the Antietam Battlefield often, and in Western MD both armies crossed constantly, I have found buttons, minie balls, knapsack hardware, tin cups, grommets off of ground cloths and a buddy even found 3 muskets staked per regs near an old stone fence in Williamsport- seems the Rebs that were issued those were captured in a swoop by Federal Cav, and never got to thier weapons.

Was hunting once near Mt Aetna and found the old cannon works that made cannon for the Continental Army and the Maryland Navy during the Revolutionary war- found cannon balls and even one tube (cannon barrel) that the neighbor uses for a lightpost now.


Makes history come alive-


----------



## TXJIMWA

freeman72 said:


> They must lose a lot of them around there. I found 2 when I lived in Oregon on the eastern slope of the cascades. One around Lapine, the other between sisters and redmond.


I think they drop a lot of them out over the Pacific and they ride the wind over the coast and into WA and OR.


----------



## GrawDawg

*Touchy one..........*

I have to be careful how I word this so as to not get it deleted by the mods.......

I was bow hunting out in western MA about 10 years ago- it was a really warm week, something like 65-70 degrees for about 4 straight days. Whitetail season had opened about a week before & my old college buddy invited me out to his parent's property in "The Hill towns" (Otis, Russell & Blandford). He told me that nobody had been hunting this property for a few years but there were a few natural funnels that received lots of early season traffic. He was right.

He pointed in in the direction of the overgrown logging road and told me to take it about 1/2 mile until I hit the steep incline. He said I could go left or right as either direction would bring be to a natural bottleneck in the grade.
I'm glad I went right. I took a right and went about 200 yards- found a nice little, sunny opening with a few good trees to get my climber into. There was sign ALL over the place- scat, footprints, old rubs.... I made sure to be very quiet. Up I went, settled in and got myself situated. It was about 2:00pm at this point- the plan was to hunt until nightfall and walk back to where my buddy sent me on my way.

About an hour after I got settled down, I thought I heard voices, soft voices.... then nothing. About 15 minutes later, I could have sworn I heard a soft giggle- then another one. I'm starting to wig out a little- not being able to see jack after about 20 yards to my left, right & behind me. I could see about 40 yards in front on me in the direction of the grassy clearing. All the leaves were still on the trees- it was still thick. About 20 minutes later, I catch movement- it's two women, I'd guess about 20 years old or so- holding hands & one of them is carrying a blanket under her arm! Mind you- I'm out in the middle of nowhere, on land that I'm not familiar with and these two come frolicking in from some little path off the back right of the clearing that I'm looking at.

I decided to just sit back and let things unfold........ first the blanket gets put down, next they transition to their birthday suits and begin enjoying each other's company! I thought for sure that this was quite the hunting trip. I was still trying to figure out how the heck these girls made it so far into the woods! This is where I decided to have some fun- as one of the girls was just about to hit the "end of her rope", I let out a doe bleat. They both stopped & started looking around. After about 5 minutes, they settled down & continued their interlude....... this time, I let out one soft grunt. They FREAKED OUT!!   They both jumped up, threw on their pants & shoes and took off in the direction they came (topless, mind you). They were putting on their tops as they scadaddled away at Mach 1. I really couldn't believe what had just transpired, so I sat there in disbelief- knowing that my buddy would NEVER believe me.

The rest of the afternoon was uneventful in comparison- I saw a doe & 2 fawns about 2 hours later- but I had no anterless tags, so they were safe. When nightfall came, I got down, packed up and walked out to the clearing to the spot where the rug munchers had settled down. There it was- my proof! It seemed as though in their haste to vacant the big bad woods, one of the girls left her Smith College panties in the grass!

By the time I got to my buddy, he asked if I saw anything- I told him the whole story & like I predicted, he called BS. Then I pulled the panties out of my jacket pocket- his jaw dropped. He then asked if I had my camera with me. I told him no but that my rangefinder worked just fine! :darkbeer:

Rob


----------



## TXJIMWA

GrawDawg said:


> I have to be careful how I word this so as to not get it deleted by the mods.......
> 
> I was bow hunting out in western MA about 10 years ago- it was a really warm week, something like 65-70 degrees for about 4 straight days. Whitetail season had opened about a week before & my old college buddy invited me out to his parent's property in "The Hill towns" (Otis, Russell & Blandford). He told me that nobody had been hunting this property for a few years but there were a few natural funnels that received lots of early season traffic. He was right.
> 
> He pointed in in the direction of the overgrown logging road and told me to take it about 1/2 mile until I hit the steep incline. He said I could go left or right as either direction would bring be to a natural bottleneck in the grade.
> I'm glad I went right. I took a right and went about 200 yards- found a nice little, sunny opening with a few good trees to get my climber into. There was sign ALL over the place- scat, footprints, old rubs.... I made sure to be very quiet. Up I went, settled in and got myself situated. It was about 2:00pm at this point- the plan was to hunt until nightfall and walk back to where my buddy sent me on my way.
> 
> About an hour after I got settled down, I thought I heard voices, soft voices.... then nothing. About 15 minutes later, I could have sworn I heard a soft giggle- then another one. I'm starting to wig out a little- not being able to see jack after about 20 yards to my left, right & behind me. I could see about 40 yards in front on me in the direction of the grassy clearing. All the leaves were still on the trees- it was still thick. About 20 minutes later, I catch movement- it's two women, I'd guess about 20 years old or so- holding hands & one of them is carrying a blanket under her arm! Mind you- I'm out in the middle of nowhere, on land that I'm not familiar with and these two come frolicking in from some little path off the back right of the clearing that I'm looking at.
> 
> I decided to just sit back and let things unfold........ first the blanket gets put down, next they transition to their birthday suits and begin enjoying each other's company! I thought for sure that this was quite the hunting trip. I was still trying to figure out how the heck these girls made it so far into the woods! This is where I decided to have some fun- as one of the girls was just about to hit the "end of her rope", I let out a doe bleat. They both stopped & started looking around. After about 5 minutes, they settled down & continued their interlude....... this time, I let out one soft grunt. They FREAKED OUT!!   They both jumped up, threw on their pants & shoes and took off in the direction they came (topless, mind you). They were putting on their tops as they scadaddled away at Mach 1. I really couldn't believe what had just transpired, so I sat there in disbelief- knowing that my buddy would NEVER believe me.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was uneventful in comparison- I saw a doe & 2 fawns about 2 hours later- but I had no anterless tags, so they were safe. When nightfall came, I got down, packed up and walked out to the clearing to the spot where the rug munchers had settled down. There it was- my proof! It seemed as though in their haste to vacant the big bad woods, one of the girls left her Smith College panties in the grass!
> 
> By the time I got to my buddy, he asked if I saw anything- I told him the whole story & like I predicted, he called BS. Then I pulled the panties out of my jacket pocket- his jaw dropped. He then asked if I had my camera with me. I told him no but that my rangefinder worked just fine! :darkbeer:
> 
> Rob



I bet you did


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual

that is the most badass thing yet. ur lucky as hell.


----------



## Iluvatar

Bowtech_PatDual said:


> that is the most badass thing yet. ur lucky as hell.


+1


----------



## Jamis

Bowtech_PatDual said:


> that is the most badass thing yet. ur lucky as hell.


Ditto!


----------



## Picard

5MilesBack said:


> One hunting trip in the 70's in NM, we had to be airlifted out of our camps due to snow. We went back in that next summer to get everything we left, but it was gone.


Wow, you must've been like 7 or 8 years old. I'd be sad if I lost my teddy bear too.


----------



## Rookie BBB

Over the years I've found a wide range of items. I've found items you would think of finding. A great 3 inch folding knife with an eagle with the stars and stripes on it. Found a folding saw to keep in the back pack for tree stand pruning. And the most unusual thing I found, close to the appalachian trail, 2 bags of pot.
The best was finding 2 balloons at different times from school kids that let them go at a school function. Both had notes in them to write back and give the story of where they were found. One was from Arkansas and the other was from Missiouri. Both traveled thousands of miles. I wrote back to the classes that sent them and hoped they enjoyed the letters


----------



## jbogacki

I found a nice expensive Climber and a glens deer handle on the property we hunt. It was in a section that we have designated as the sanctuary so the deer aren’t pressured in an area on our property.

I put a note on the tree and told them they could buy the tree stand back on www.ebay.com and left an item number for a NO TRESPASSING SIGN. So, I gave the tree stand to a hunting buddy that just started out bow hunting.


----------



## Yellowfin

Thus far only a half full whiskey bottle, a hat, and a pocket knife.


----------



## Wattensabohuntr

*lot of stuff*

stands, clothes, knives, $20 bill, dead animals ,arrows ,old plymoth bumper, buckets, bottles,bricks,


----------



## EASTON94

I never find anything cool, but I like this thread!!! I had someone find something of mine once that I lost while hunting. I apparantly dropped my wallet in the dry river bed while getting ready to hunt, get a phone call later that day and this guy says he found it...never even knew I lost it at that point!!! There are some good people left in the world!! '94


----------



## steve_T

i was turkey hunting and it was the last day of the season. well i must have dropped my mask when we were walking back and opening day archery season i found the mask and used it that day...it was nicer than the one i had. still use it too. when i was searching for one of my brothers arrows i found an old easton aluminum arrow it was less than a foot from my brothers i should have taken it but i didnt. found a call can my brother in law lost(gave it back) also one time when i was walking i the woods i found an old little bike in a drying creek bed. it was weird.


----------



## posco

holger_danske said:


> did anyone find my release? seriously... I looked & looked....


There's a .30-06 in a river in Alaska I woundn't mind getting back if any of you guys stumble across it. Love to see how that Redfield scope held up.


----------



## BowOgre

I've found a lot of stuff, but the one thing I remember really well happened about six years ago. I found a new military grade ballistic helmet. I gave it to one of my buddies that was in the army. He said it was one of the newer kinds and had no idea where it could have came from. I thought maybe it fell out of a chopper or plane. It was pretty far off the beaten path. Maybe a Militia?


----------



## KSHUNTR07

i found a matching set of sheds last year when bow hunting for turkeys


----------



## killemall1983

This was a cool thread. Anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## Dutchvb2

I found a Summit climber. Someone must have snuck on my property and forgot where they left it. I left a note where I found it so they could come and claim it. Funny that was two years ago and no one has come.


----------



## davejohnson2

found old arrows and a baloon from new jersy. i live in upstate NY. found a pile of football helmets and an old ciggerette vending machine type thing. me and my buddy found an old party place and there were empties all over, but we also found a lot of jewlery laying around.


----------



## hoebekec

old Graybeard said:


> So far I have found a couple knives, two camp stools, a canteen, a grunt call, a vest, a pair of shoes, and some old underwearAlso found a tagged and field dressesed buck with a drag rope tied around his neck and an orange vest wrapped around it's chest, it was very oldukey:


If you don't mind me asking, when and where did you find that buck? I spent the better part of two days helping my Uncle look for a deer he shot, gutted and tagged, then figured he'd go get some help to drag it out, so he wrapped his vest around it(he was still wearing an orange hat). We were hunting in Sleeping Bear Dunes Natl Park, just south of Glen Lake, probably 6-7 years ago now...


----------



## jdamet

I found a camaro. Not sure how it got 3 miles off the road and surrounded by trees that are clearly older than the car is. There is no way that car drove across that terrain to its final rusting place. I also found about 1 mile worth of triple strand copper wire, on public land.


----------



## wbweld0

I found a 40 mm practice grenade but it is understandable because I hunt on a Navy base and was hunting at the back of the firing range (on a closed day of course).


----------



## Redcell

Was out scouting left my gloves on a rock. I did not hunt the area for two years. Came back to the spot and there on the rock was my gloves. no worse for wear.


----------



## bigrackHack

We had a property that bordered the local airfield. During WWII, it was a military base and they practice-bombed on the airfield properties. I found one of the old practice bombs on our side. It was rusted out but it was still cool to find.


----------



## Fantail

Found an old grave site of a WWI coporal, it was sort of squared & fenced off by branches. Some of the peices were down so I weeded the site out a bit and fixed the fence. 
Found an old rusted out 410 stuck in a tree.
Found my umbrella post I left in the tree from a previous spring hunt.
Found an old well site, built with flat shale, could have been a silo but I doubt it. A set of milling blocks for logging. Face mask. A few 12g Turkey loads, unfired. This old guy snorring away against a tree. Two Menenite girls picking berrys. 

Anyone find a few of those stupid clips for the fold out doe decoys that I can't seem to keep let me know would ya


----------



## Jacob05

My buddy and I hunting in the early MD muzzle loader season found a 2 liter soda bottle with water (we thiunk), shovel and a silver tarp duck taped all around the edges. Oh, there was dead guy in the tarp too!


----------



## tnfatboy

i have found a coleman lantern, an inflatable 6 man raft, a grunt call, several tree stands ( trespasser's ), a small crop of marijuana ( on public land ), and the remains of a meth camp ( on public land ).


----------



## twisted1600

Found a wolf carcass three years ago.
Brought it home,thought I could do something with it.
Cleaning the garage last year I left it on the floor for an hour or so.....came back to find my dog eating it with only the teeth and a few bits left!








This old lady in a creek bottom.... no road around.


----------



## twisted1600

That's a tough act to follow!


Jacob05 said:


> My buddy and I hunting in the early MD muzzle loader season found a 2 liter soda bottle with water (we thiunk), shovel and a silver tarp duck taped all around the edges. Oh, there was dead guy in the tarp too!


----------



## MTNHunt

*Found:*

I found an old rusty inline muzzle loader rifle from the 80's recently. I left it there leaning up against a tree.

Very old seat frame to a horse and buggy carriage on a logging road. And, a very old logging chain.

Some old STP oil cans. And plenty of old whisky bottles and old trash sites that had some old bottles. Plenty of old homesites. 

Everything mentioned above was found on different pieces of land. :darkbeer:


----------



## deerarcherZ

jason17 said:


> I found a x-mas ornament of st. nick in a green suite with a brown hat. It had a date on it from 1902. I washed it up and it goes on our tree every year. The thing I also wonder is how some things so domestic(personal) get out in the middle of no-where.


tornado


----------



## Jacob05

twisted1600 said:


> That's a tough act to follow!


Would you believe the Montgomery Co. police department ruled it as a suicide  Don't know how he could have done it or why someone would take a water bottle, shovel and duck tape themselves in a tarp in the middle of a huge thicket just to commit suicide!

He was wearing a Tre-Bark camo shirt, matching boonie hat and there was shotgun in the tarp with him. Before the homicide unit arrived on the scene, the local cops we reported it to let us get a quick peak and the body in the tarp which was nasty ukey:

I personally think he was dove hunting and someone either by accident or on purpose shot him and went back to bury him. We found him on Oct 19th and he was missing for a few months which would have put in the woods during the early dove season at the time. The nearest field was about 125 yards away from the middle of the huge thicket so who ever did it got tired of dragging him in the MD heat and said the hell it, it hidden enough.


----------



## GETMRUTN

GrawDawg said:


> I have to be careful how I word this so as to not get it deleted by the mods.......
> 
> I was bow hunting out in western MA about 10 years ago- it was a really warm week, something like 65-70 degrees for about 4 straight days. Whitetail season had opened about a week before & my old college buddy invited me out to his parent's property in "The Hill towns" (Otis, Russell & Blandford). He told me that nobody had been hunting this property for a few years but there were a few natural funnels that received lots of early season traffic. He was right.
> 
> He pointed in in the direction of the overgrown logging road and told me to take it about 1/2 mile until I hit the steep incline. He said I could go left or right as either direction would bring be to a natural bottleneck in the grade.
> I'm glad I went right. I took a right and went about 200 yards- found a nice little, sunny opening with a few good trees to get my climber into. There was sign ALL over the place- scat, footprints, old rubs.... I made sure to be very quiet. Up I went, settled in and got myself situated. It was about 2:00pm at this point- the plan was to hunt until nightfall and walk back to where my buddy sent me on my way.
> 
> About an hour after I got settled down, I thought I heard voices, soft voices.... then nothing. About 15 minutes later, I could have sworn I heard a soft giggle- then another one. I'm starting to wig out a little- not being able to see jack after about 20 yards to my left, right & behind me. I could see about 40 yards in front on me in the direction of the grassy clearing. All the leaves were still on the trees- it was still thick. About 20 minutes later, I catch movement- it's two women, I'd guess about 20 years old or so- holding hands & one of them is carrying a blanket under her arm! Mind you- I'm out in the middle of nowhere, on land that I'm not familiar with and these two come frolicking in from some little path off the back right of the clearing that I'm looking at.
> 
> I decided to just sit back and let things unfold........ first the blanket gets put down, next they transition to their birthday suits and begin enjoying each other's company! I thought for sure that this was quite the hunting trip. I was still trying to figure out how the heck these girls made it so far into the woods! This is where I decided to have some fun- as one of the girls was just about to hit the "end of her rope", I let out a doe bleat. They both stopped & started looking around. After about 5 minutes, they settled down & continued their interlude....... this time, I let out one soft grunt. They FREAKED OUT!!   They both jumped up, threw on their pants & shoes and took off in the direction they came (topless, mind you). They were putting on their tops as they scadaddled away at Mach 1. I really couldn't believe what had just transpired, so I sat there in disbelief- knowing that my buddy would NEVER believe me.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was uneventful in comparison- I saw a doe & 2 fawns about 2 hours later- but I had no anterless tags, so they were safe. When nightfall came, I got down, packed up and walked out to the clearing to the spot where the rug munchers had settled down. There it was- my proof! It seemed as though in their haste to vacant the big bad woods, one of the girls left her Smith College panties in the grass!
> 
> By the time I got to my buddy, he asked if I saw anything- I told him the whole story & like I predicted, he called BS. Then I pulled the panties out of my jacket pocket- his jaw dropped. He then asked if I had my camera with me. I told him no but that my rangefinder worked just fine! :darkbeer:
> 
> Rob


Thats funny. When I was stationed at Ft Belvoir in VA I was hunting in an area that bordered a housing area. Yeah this was urban deer hunting at it's finest. But all of a sudden these HS kids walked into the woods and was leaning against the tree. I didnt make a sound because I like seeing what people do. He suddenly dropped his drawers and her to her knees. After a few minutes he just happened to look up and looked right at me. I can still see his face now. He ran off pulling his pants up and she had no idea why he took off running. But she ran out with him asking whats wrong. They never came back though! Other than that not much but little stuff like knives and bottles and such. That will never happen again in a life time.


----------



## lovestobowhunt

My2Sons said:


> I've lost some good stuff.


I hear you! Two years ago while skinning the deer, we left a favorite knife on the ground. The next year we went to camp in the same spot and were looking around the trees where we hung the deer and the knife was on the ground, and just as good as condition when we left it. We got a big deer during the second trip and once again left it on the ground where we had to gut the deer before dragging it out. This time we made the trip back in to get it, as it seems to possibly have some luck attached to it.


----------



## srkundell

tons and tons of old licor bottles, and an old car fliped upside down with bullet holes all up and down it. i think the previous owner found it and used it for target practice


----------



## SogManorSlayer

Moonshine still, some white lightening and tons of indian artifacts.

This weekend I was out scouting and there were 3 cars parked on the road and people walking across a fresh clear cut toting buckets and shovels. One guy last year found a point and sold it for $1000.


----------



## SogManorSlayer

I forgot this one in my last post.

>> A dead mexican

We have a lot of illegal immigrants that are hired to rake pine straw on our lease and we found the skeleton of one. He just died sitting at the base of a tree.


----------



## Abomb

Newest find. Last night I went scouting and found a Midland radio in the trail. Posted it up in the L&F on Craigslist for my area.


----------



## gbear

found a nice shed in KS
found a shed in OK

This pair is what i rattle with.


----------



## slowhandstl

Found an old Whiskey Jug like the one in the O Brother clip, an old Model T in the middle of the Tensas Swamp near where Teddy Roosevelt didn't shoot the bear, a civil war era minnie ball, and way back in the Montana mountains, I came upon a tent camp that looked like it was destroyed by bears. Saw a cow moose right after that. Lots of arrow heads.

Slowhandstl


----------



## zmax hunter

I found and kept a 12' alum. flat bottom boat on our local river bank, it had been washed up by flood waters, had debris all around it, no numbers or anything, mine now. use it every year.


----------



## Guest

*old skin mags*

Found some old skin mags once on my grandpa's farm. I mean these were decrepped pieces of literature. The next week though, I found some newer, good ones. Like pizza, even the bad ones are good, I'm just describing the condition.


----------



## WGMitch

*I found...*

my marbles. 

Great thread! I sat here and read every post. It's a good thing it's slow at work. I'm amazed at how many dead bodies or almost dead bodies people have found. Pretty creepy.


----------



## SplashOfPee

*big oaks*

if you hunt big oaks in indiana you see bombs and when i say bomb i mean like real life bombs that never exploded --


----------



## seaprof

My late father-in-law found a box down in N. Mississippi that contained a sawed off, 20-ga. single barrel (barrel about 13 inches, what was left of the stock sawed off to about 6 inches) and some old rotted clothing. The stock was mostly rotted off, the gun was pretty rusty, and the clothes were just rags. Looked like someone had used the shotgun and gotten rid of the evidence, including the clothes he was wearing. This was just south of Memphis, TN, in the late 70s or early 80s.


----------



## Jacob05

Jacob05 said:


> Would you believe the Montgomery Co. police department ruled it as a suicide  Don't know how he could have done it or why someone would take a water bottle, shovel and duck tape themselves in a tarp in the middle of a huge thicket just to commit suicide!
> 
> He was wearing a Tre-Bark camo shirt, matching boonie hat and there was shotgun in the tarp with him. Before the homicide unit arrived on the scene, the local cops we reported it to let us get a quick peak and the body in the tarp which was nasty ukey:
> 
> I personally think he was dove hunting and someone either by accident or on purpose shot him and went back to bury him. We found him on Oct 19th and he was missing for a few months which would have put in the woods during the early dove season at the time. The nearest field was about 125 yards away from the middle of the huge thicket so who ever did it got tired of dragging him in the MD heat and said the hell it, it hidden enough.


The third guy was my buddies cousin that we were push the thicket too. He never got close to it until we took the police back and even then he was scared to death who ever did it was watching us  Here's the link to the story....http://www.gazette.net/gazette_archive/1997/199743/montgomery/news/a62761-1.html


----------



## MichiganMan10

Horse head, bra and panties (no person way out in the middle of nowhere 4 tires lined up but no vehicle.


----------



## huntnfish21

*dead people*

I find it hard to believe all the dead folks in the woods


----------



## MDHunter70

Jacob05 said:


> Would you believe the Montgomery Co. police department ruled it as a suicide  Don't know how he could have done it or why someone would take a water bottle, shovel and duck tape themselves in a tarp in the middle of a huge thicket just to commit suicide!
> 
> He was wearing a Tre-Bark camo shirt, matching boonie hat and there was shotgun in the tarp with him. Before the homicide unit arrived on the scene, the local cops we reported it to let us get a quick peak and the body in the tarp which was nasty ukey:
> 
> I personally think he was dove hunting and someone either by accident or on purpose shot him and went back to bury him. We found him on Oct 19th and he was missing for a few months which would have put in the woods during the early dove season at the time. The nearest field was about 125 yards away from the middle of the huge thicket so who ever did it got tired of dragging him in the MD heat and said the hell it, it hidden enough.


I live in Maryland. Where did this happen? That for sure is some scary stuff.


----------



## spear85

Gypsy Rover said:


> Since I hunt near the Antietam Battlefield often, and in Western MD both armies crossed constantly, I have found buttons, minie balls, knapsack hardware, tin cups, grommets off of ground cloths and a buddy even found 3 muskets staked per regs near an old stone fence in Williamsport- seems the Rebs that were issued those were captured in a swoop by Federal Cav, and never got to thier weapons.
> 
> Was hunting once near Mt Aetna and found the old cannon works that made cannon for the Continental Army and the Maryland Navy during the Revolutionary war- found cannon balls and even one tube (cannon barrel) that the neighbor uses for a lightpost now.
> 
> 
> Makes history come alive-


that sounds awesome. Im big into relic hunting here in northern VA so finding things with your eyeballs is always unique! I only have one place where i find things on top of the ground, a corn field that as soon as the farmer goes through with the plow you can be walking through with the detector and from time to time see the civil war bullets laying there before you run the detector over them. Turns out this field was a camp


----------



## Rupypug

The only thing I have found is a Motorolla radio brand new. Have yet to use it though.


----------



## mbeason

On the farm I hunt on the first time out there looking around I found a RV with trees growing out of it. Then a couple hundred yards away I found 4 boats minus the outboards. There is no way to get these things out there by driving or hauling them due to the creek blocking off the property. The RV makes a pretty good ground blind for gun season if you can fight off the squirrels that live in it. They don't like company.


----------



## rce777777

Not me but my dad found something. My dad and my uncle were in the big black swamp and got turned around. (Yea lost) They ran up on a skeleton of a man. Bones had been moved around some from animals, but the old mans gun was still leaning up against a tree. Turned out to be a guy that went missing a couple af years earlier while hunting.


----------



## bagel77

huntnfish21 said:


> I find it hard to believe all the dead folks in the woods


disturbing but true....I know of a story here. A couple of guys where checking a stand and found a suitcase ( a large one) Opened it up and dead Illegal. A lot of farms in the area. Body was never claimed.


----------



## Stevem74

bump


----------



## Hoyts&HD's

Southpaw38 said:


> Found a guy sitting in my treestand once. I could have done without that one.


Same thing happened to me too! The crazy thing was he "claims" it was his uncle's land and he had permission not only to hunt there he was told he could use any stands he found. Starting hollering and changing his story real quick when I was unstrapping the climbing stick straps! I told him seeing how he wanted to trespass and hunt my stand I would fix it so he could hunt in it a looooong time, Never saw the guy again and was reconized by the landowner (by my description) as a guy from the neighborhood that thought he owned half the surrounding township property.


----------



## camotoe

DB Cooper's bundle


----------



## slowen

my soul!


----------



## airwolf

this really is a cool thread to read unfortunately i dont have anything interesting to add to it , i have found a few things in the woods that didnt really belong thare but nothing of value or worth mentioning . the most intriguing thing i have found were dead bucks ( most likely shot dureing the archery season and never found ) . we would stumble upon them while putting on deer drives dureing rifle season 
keep this going hopefully everyone has sumthing to contribute to this one ~:darkbeer:


----------



## Tom_in_CT

shotgun shells (unfired), arrows, unrecovered deer


----------



## MichiganMan10

My hunters safety teacher told us a story about a bear hunt. He said they were walking out to a new area looking for bating sights. they smelled something rotten so figured someone had already bated there(crouded area). Then they noticed alot of crows circling the area. They thought maybe a bea had killed something. They cam across a clearing and one of the guys happened to luck up and seen a man. his treestand was about 30 feet up with climbing steps all the way up. He must have fallen and on his way down one of the steps inpaled his eye and hung there. they were the first to find him. the body was recovered he was missing for a week or so. talk about a sudden stop :0


----------



## bigheadbillygoa

my uncle had shot a deer with a gun back in 1995 and it ran off and after about 45second off it running he haerd a loud explosion nothing like a gun in the direction of which the deer ran. he went walking and saw smoke coming from an area when he was 10 yards away he saw chemical bottles everywhere and a lot of diffrent stuff and the his buck half blown away he called the police and they came out and told himit was a meth lab and 1 day later the police caught and arrested the guy who was heading to the lab. the funny thing was my uncle acutually missed the buck :wink:


----------



## lonewolf93

MichiganMan10 said:


> My hunters safety teacher told us a story about a bear hunt. He said they were walking out to a new area looking for bating sights. they smelled something rotten so figured someone had already bated there(crouded area). Then they noticed alot of crows circling the area. They thought maybe a bea had killed something. They cam across a clearing and one of the guys happened to luck up and seen a man. his treestand was about 30 feet up with climbing steps all the way up. He must have fallen and on his way down one of the steps inpaled his eye and hung there. they were the first to find him. the body was recovered he was missing for a week or so. talk about a sudden stop :0


What an awful way to go.ukey:


----------



## MichiganMan10

especially in bear country.....


----------



## buckmark23

airmark said:


> wasent me bit a buddy of mine found a chick that was kidnaped and shot and left to die one day while he was bow pig hunting here in az she was shot twice and yes ...........she lived





John-in-VA said:


> I found an old 22 rifle that was all rusty ,and the stock had rotted off .3/4 lb pot cut in oz's in plactic bags in a 5 gal bucket with a lid on it .I also found a 18 year old girl that had ben murdered that day ,thats some thing I wish I had never found .It has ben about 35 years ago and I can still see her face .Only good thing they cought the couple that did it the next day .





Jacob05 said:


> My buddy and I hunting in the early MD muzzle loader season found a 2 liter soda bottle with water (we thiunk), shovel and a silver tarp duck taped all around the edges. Oh, there was dead guy in the tarp too!





SogManorSlayer said:


> I forgot this one in my last post.
> 
> >> A dead mexican
> 
> We have a lot of illegal immigrants that are hired to rake pine straw on our lease and we found the skeleton of one. He just died sitting at the base of a tree.





rce777777 said:


> Not me but my dad found something. My dad and my uncle were in the big black swamp and got turned around. (Yea lost) They ran up on a skeleton of a man. Bones had been moved around some from animals, but the old mans gun was still leaning up against a tree. Turned out to be a guy that went missing a couple af years earlier while hunting.





MichiganMan10 said:


> My hunters safety teacher told us a story about a bear hunt. He said they were walking out to a new area looking for bating sights. they smelled something rotten so figured someone had already bated there(crouded area). Then they noticed alot of crows circling the area. They thought maybe a bea had killed something. They cam across a clearing and one of the guys happened to luck up and seen a man. his treestand was about 30 feet up with climbing steps all the way up. He must have fallen and on his way down one of the steps inpaled his eye and hung there. they were the first to find him. the body was recovered he was missing for a week or so. talk about a sudden stop :0


I hope I never have one of these discoveries except for the girl that was saved.


----------



## SOILhunter2

firemedic5586 said:


> I came across this along a stream once.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxlyKA9O9LA&feature=related


in mn u go to the woods in threes?


----------



## Twitch

I found an old safe with the door blown off. The safe was huge and it took three of us to roll it over to look inside. There were just some old degraded papers inside that looked like they were wrapped in wax paper. The door was 80 -90 yards away and looked like it had been hit by a anti-tank weapon. Not sure what was in the safe before they blew the door off, but they went through a hell of a lot of trouble to get inside.

My other finds are pretty much run of the mill, smut mags, sex toys, and anything else you wouldn't touch without a hazmat suit.


----------



## gun870guy

I hope I never find a friggin body.. ***?


----------



## killemall1983

So many awesome things!
I forgot to mention one from a long time ago. NOthing special, just crazy is all. 
My dad was muzzleoader hunting. He went to the bathroom (he was already 4+miles off any path) and put down his bag. Saw a deer, when he had his pants down. Shot at the deer, and went to follow it, leaving his bag behind. He stumbles upon the deer again, unwounded, and about 20 yards. He goes to reload, and realizes he lost his bag. Deer got away. About 3 years later. Same exact story! He just happened to go to the bathroom in the exact same spot, put down his gun, and saw his bag there! He even used the old powder. worked great.


----------



## VThokie10

really enjoyed this thred, ttt...


----------



## buckhunter1983

I found a cannon ball in Grey, Tenneessee while bow hunting. Looked like a really round rock. Carried that heavy little guy 1 1/2 miles out to my pickup. Come to find out it was from the civil war.


----------



## gandyAR34

*nothing really cool*

Where I hunt you don't find anything really cool. The best find I have had was a camp backpack with a saw and knife and some string in it, other than that I have found a few arrows and some old home made tree stands that look like there didn't work seeing how they were on the ground.


----------



## Yichi

I found a civil war confederate metal beltbuckle (the oval with the CS on it) one time in a southern Misouri Duck Hunt. I cleaned it up and donated it to the local history museum at Jefferson Barricks (sp?) Cemetary.

I have pictures of it, but I will have to scan them as they were with an old .35mm film camera.


----------



## stvebnny4

dlhredfoxx said:


> I find humility every time I climb to the top of a mountain and watch the sun rise, or hear a bugle; see an eagle nab a trout from an alpine lake or watch my breath crystalize in the cold morning air...


thats the best one so far!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

i found an old glass mountain dew bottle yesterday while hanging stands, i think its from the 40s. The sales pitch back then was "it'll tickle your innards".


----------



## Meleagris1

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> The sales pitch back then was "it'll tickle your innards".


Sounds like a bad pickup line . . . :wink:


----------



## Mr.Coon

*grave site*

lets see...a gps(not in working order though) a knife, flashlight, and good pair of gloves.

the most scary thing i found was a confederate soldier and his wife's grave site a couple miles back into a national forest here in louisiana at the butt crack of dawn! i took pictures with my phone as soon as it got light enough to see well and then got out of there.

when i squirrel hunt public land i like to get to the woods about 30 to 45 minutes before daylight. what i do then is pick a direction on my compass and walk briskly until it gets light enough to hunt. i like doing this because i have no clue where i am when i stop which gives me a sense of adventure and it normally yields unpressured squirrels. on this particular morning i decided to see if i could find a stand of hardwoods i spotted on a map about 1.5 miles off a forest service road in a area of the forest that i have never hunted. so like normal when i arrived in the morning i marked my truck on the gps, picked up my compass and took off walking 45 minutes before daylight... about 30 minutes into my walk i had just enough light to make out sticks and leaves on the ground. i wasn't where i wanted to be yet so i started walking faster. not more than 4 minutes into my brisk walk i am about to crest a hill that i decided would be the starting point for my hunt, and when go to put my foot down, a dark squiggly line on the forest floor beneath my right foot causes me to involuntarily to jump straight back. F***ing Snake! i promptly blew its head off for having the nerve to lay in my path. 









after taking a few moments to settle down i continued up to the hillcrest. just before i got to the top i notice a grey and unnatural shape in the near dark distance. as my eyes focus i make out what the copperhead was laying watch over!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
now i am really spooked!. i am over a mile in the back of nowhere in murderous (true), inbred, hillbilly, *******, can't accept the fact that this is forest service land not your family's anymore land. i almost got bit by a poisonous snake, and now looking at someone out there's great great grandpappy's grave! not to be too cliche, but i did have the sound of banjo's streaming through my head. i knew that people knew where the site was because the fence wasn't of the civil war era to say the least, there was a not too old confederate flag stuck next to the tombstone of the soldier, and the third tombstone was from the 70's or 80's.....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

..













.
.
.
.
beside old demcy lay his wife who was deceased years before him










after taking the photos, i said a quick prayer for my safety and took off walking back towards the truck. i resumed my hunt once i was insight of the road i drove in on.... for some reason i didn't mark the site on my gps. this all happened 3 years ago and i tried to find the grave a couple of times last year but i have been unsuccessful.


----------



## bocefus78

I was hunting a new state property a couple years ago and while driving around just looking (first time there) I came across a duffle bag lying in a tilled under field. Thought to myself, "I wonder if that thing flew out of someones truck?" and started envisioning all the new cool hunting toys I was going to find in this bag. Back the truck up, get out, and walk over there. Well, no hunting equipment. I was waaaaaaaay off. It was jam packed full of lithium battery packages and cold tablet packages. Damn meth heads. 

Found a brand new harness .....thing still had the new smell to it. 

The best was a old missle or bomb thingy I found on a piece of private land. *** it was doing there, I dont know, but it looked like it had been there a while. 

And most importantly, peace and quiet. Hard to find that anywhere else.


----------



## ibowhuntaz

Found an unopened bottle of Jack Daniels along with a half drank one on a hillside right where I was glassing from.


----------



## Dextee

GrawDawg said:


> I have to be careful how I word this so as to not get it deleted by the mods.......
> 
> I was bow hunting out in western MA about 10 years ago- it was a really warm week, something like 65-70 degrees for about 4 straight days. Whitetail season had opened about a week before & my old college buddy invited me out to his parent's property in "The Hill towns" (Otis, Russell & Blandford). He told me that nobody had been hunting this property for a few years but there were a few natural funnels that received lots of early season traffic. He was right.
> 
> He pointed in in the direction of the overgrown logging road and told me to take it about 1/2 mile until I hit the steep incline. He said I could go left or right as either direction would bring be to a natural bottleneck in the grade.
> I'm glad I went right. I took a right and went about 200 yards- found a nice little, sunny opening with a few good trees to get my climber into. There was sign ALL over the place- scat, footprints, old rubs.... I made sure to be very quiet. Up I went, settled in and got myself situated. It was about 2:00pm at this point- the plan was to hunt until nightfall and walk back to where my buddy sent me on my way.
> 
> About an hour after I got settled down, I thought I heard voices, soft voices.... then nothing. About 15 minutes later, I could have sworn I heard a soft giggle- then another one. I'm starting to wig out a little- not being able to see jack after about 20 yards to my left, right & behind me. I could see about 40 yards in front on me in the direction of the grassy clearing. All the leaves were still on the trees- it was still thick. About 20 minutes later, I catch movement- it's two women, I'd guess about 20 years old or so- holding hands & one of them is carrying a blanket under her arm! Mind you- I'm out in the middle of nowhere, on land that I'm not familiar with and these two come frolicking in from some little path off the back right of the clearing that I'm looking at.
> 
> I decided to just sit back and let things unfold........ first the blanket gets put down, next they transition to their birthday suits and begin enjoying each other's company! I thought for sure that this was quite the hunting trip. I was still trying to figure out how the heck these girls made it so far into the woods! This is where I decided to have some fun- as one of the girls was just about to hit the "end of her rope", I let out a doe bleat. They both stopped & started looking around. After about 5 minutes, they settled down & continued their interlude....... this time, I let out one soft grunt. They FREAKED OUT!!   They both jumped up, threw on their pants & shoes and took off in the direction they came (topless, mind you). They were putting on their tops as they scadaddled away at Mach 1. I really couldn't believe what had just transpired, so I sat there in disbelief- knowing that my buddy would NEVER believe me.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was uneventful in comparison- I saw a doe & 2 fawns about 2 hours later- but I had no anterless tags, so they were safe. When nightfall came, I got down, packed up and walked out to the clearing to the spot where the rug munchers had settled down. There it was- my proof! It seemed as though in their haste to vacant the big bad woods, one of the girls left her Smith College panties in the grass!
> 
> By the time I got to my buddy, he asked if I saw anything- I told him the whole story & like I predicted, he called BS. Then I pulled the panties out of my jacket pocket- his jaw dropped. He then asked if I had my camera with me. I told him no but that my rangefinder worked just fine! :darkbeer:
> 
> Rob


Why do I feel jelous after reading this?!!!!


----------



## slowhandstl

A friend of mine was turkey hunting near Meridian, MS, and stopped to eat lunch. He sat on a white rock. While he was eating, he noticed the other white rocks around him seem to be in a pattern. Turns out it was a fossil of a giant toothy aquatic dinosaur! The landowner didn't know it was there.

Slowhandstl


----------



## Magnum460

One day my dad and me were up in the hills stalking. We stopped to make a plan; I would be at the bottom of the draw with my Model 94 .30-30 and my dad would walk briskly down the draw from the top, hoping to flush some whitetails down. Just before we split, I looked behind me. Someone had dumped their pack there and we found a Primos rattlebag and some matches and some other stuff. The rattlebag was slightly torn, but still warked. I used it the next week to rattle in a mule deer buck in full-on rut. Neck all swelled up, stomping and ready to fight. It's such a unique feeling, being only 15-feet away from something so powerful. Of course, I didn't have a tag for a muley, but that would have been an excellent bow shot.


----------



## gronk

Found a old 22 that someone set in a fork of a tree. the tree had grown around the gun and the stock had rotted off. Unfortunately we have found several spike elk shot and left during gun season. The zone we are hunting is three point or larger.


----------



## huntnfish21

Great thread keep it going.


----------



## VThokie10

ttt


----------



## floridagobbler

Several beer cans from the 1960's


----------



## millerw289

Amish


----------



## ksgoosekillr

about 2 years ago now i was hunting a field exclusivley, farmer then had it planted in beans for a few years straight. My GF at the time had bought me a brand new buck knife, and had an escription wrote on the blade. I wont say what it was becaseu it was pretty cheasy... i tried to rub it off with a dear bone once and no luck... anyway on one my many walks to a stand this knife some how fell out of my pack in a leather sheath... never could find it and looked everywhere.... the following season i was hunting the same field and was on the way home form work one night when i say a strange truck parked at the entrance to my field... So i pulled down and walked to the edge of my field with my binos and what do i see? On the opposite side of the field was an outhouse type structure???? someone built? as a ground blind? bear in mind this is an uncut bean field and he had enough plywood in it to make it pretty stout... you could see where the guiy drove thru the beans to make the shack.... well the more i glassed i start to see movement coming froma terrace that blocked my view, the guy was actually fully camod up on his way to his new ground blind.... so i honk the horn a few times and whistle at him.... he turns around and walk back... the whole time on the phoen with landowner to find out if hes legal or not (HE WASN't AND THE OWNER WAS PISSED!!!!, and on his way!!!) so this guy comes up to my truck i introduce myself and ask if hes supposed to be there, he tells me he has permission from "the landowners father"... and i say well no you dont im the onyl one who has this and have written to boot... then tell him ive hunted here for years... Out of the blue he tells says "did you lose a knife?" i said yah one that was engraved... he makes me recall the cheasy saying and then promptle hands me my knife, i was shocked, it had been disc'd up and the leather was bad but other than that i still have it... well about this time landowner arrive s and proced to rips this guys *** for tresspassing, driving over the beans, and building a small home on the edge of the field... i watch as the landownver hops in his diesel and promptly floors it to said ground blind hooks up a chain and drag that sucker clear off the field... and the guy watches in horror... come to find out he had asked the land owner to hunt and was denied due to me havin permission he then went across the road (and i mean right across the road) and asked the landowners senial sp? father the same question and the father said go for it... all this apparently had the farmer so hot im surprised it didnt ruin my hunting chances forever... too this day i still hunt that place and the farmer welcomes me back every time...


----------



## mosthatedkennel

When i was about 8 or 9 i was riding with my dad and uncle in a my dads truck, speeding down a old country road. Well long story short passed a cop going the other way, and he hit his lights.. My uncle Mike tossed his wallet out the window of the truck into the woods. I am not 100% why, but He probly had a warrent or somthing. He was the Ol Hippy Red Neck type. Well long story short. He was involved in some stuff and kinda left out on the run. Several years went by, and we finally learned about my uncle mike passing away in texas on some train trussel's. Fast foward 10 or so years.. I just happen to remeber him tossing that wallet out the truck so I went in search of it. After a few hours of brushing pine straw back I found it. It had 200$ and somthing dollars in it that were all stuck together, but actully was able to save most of it by letting it set and dry out in the sun. I gave the wallet and his driver liscense to my Grand Mother.. She cried and i am sure she still has it now.

I have also found ol family cemetary's where some of the graves were just marked with stones piled on top of each other. and others have a large slab of stone on top. some broke some not.. Never spent much time around those places...


----------



## nojreyd

I setup a stand on my property last summer and after I climbed down I saw an old can. Turns out there were a few of them. Old beer cans (with the trangular "tab" tops). Budwieser, Schlitz, and PBR...about 20 cans in all in various stages of decay. I guess somebody else use to hunt by that tree.

Also found old glass pepsi bottles, 1/2 of a carbon express arrow (back half) that I turned into an ink pen, and lots of old cast iron parts and pieces. I found a HUGE hitch off of a trailer up in the Deward Management area this spring while trout fishing. Must have been from a big trailer back in 1910 when they logged it all. Also found lots fo huge bolts with square nuts. Cool stuff to collect.


----------



## Blood_Trail

I found a Walmart shopping cart last year while hunting in the Niclet Natl Forrest in Wisconsin. There's not a Walmart around those parts for a good 50 miles.....


----------



## Clumber

*LOVE this thread - keep 'er going!*

Grouse hunting - this is going to be my 1st year bowhunting, no no bowhunting finds as yet. This is all public land as we are too newbie and grew up in anti-hunting families so we don't know anyone to ask for permissions, nor for that matter, even know what would be good property to ask about.

On my birthday a couple years ago I snuck out of work to take my dogs out for a good romp, and my then-new <year-old boy, Briggs, brought me a gorgeous and clean deer skull. It is currently sitting about a foot above the very monitor I am reading this great thread on. No antlers on it, and this is an area that occasionally has poachers. I keep hoping we'll find some sheds to stick on it someday. Best birthday gift ever from our dogs!

Other things the dogs have found for us while hunting : HUGE vertebrae (kept); carbon arrows (broken); ginormous broken egg - has to be a raptor egg (kept); 3 meth operations all thankfully unoccupied at the time; underwear (!); down jacket; down sleeping bag that we were TERRIFIED would have someone taking THE_ long nap_, but it was empty (whew!); a makeshift grave for what must have been a very beloved dog - they took the time to attach his collar to a tree over the grave and carved his name, DOB and "We will always miss you" in the tree (I had to take some deep breaths to keep the fluid in my eyes, and also said some words for the ole' dog ; all manner of spent and unspent ammo ; waaay too damn many shot birds that someone didn't bother to recover - this is why using dogs is a good plan folks! :wink: ; a couple nice training bumpers (kept) ; ring full of keys (took to trailhead and left there on a nail - hope the owner got them later) ; and yesterday when we took the pack out for just a "run the stink off" trip our Stella found and retrieved a full skeleton with about half of its hide still attached of a vole. We left it there of course, but it was really cool to look at... though it wasn't the freshed Fabreezy scent....

Things we have lost and would appreciate getting them returned if anyone finds :
cell phone ; dog collar (tags attached) ; a total of about 5 arrows on a 3D shoot through thick woods (we have since learned not to shoot one's favorite arrows in those) ; spouse's bran-new Magnus broadhead that went skewering off into a berm after hitting the block target and the dang thing sheared off right under the blade ; and the thing we should miss the most - any semblance of sanity. Reward for that last item, btw.


----------



## Beazer

gun870guy said:


> I hope I never find a friggin body.. ***?


I should hope not, if it's a "friggin'" body it'll probably have a necrophilliac on top of it.


----------



## Jacob05

Finding the body wasn't nice. It actually freaked out my buddies cousin for some time afterwards. However, it was kind rewarding for me in the fact that I gave closer/some answer to their family that was probably worried sick about him being missing for those few months.


----------



## millerw289

buckhunter1983 said:


> I found a cannon ball in Grey, Tenneessee while bow hunting. Looked like a really round rock. Carried that heavy little guy 1 1/2 miles out to my pickup. Come to find out it was from the civil war.


That is awesome.


----------



## Skewerer

mark j said:


> A couple of years ago I found a big pile of rocks that had been neatly stacked on a ridge. Right in the middle of this pile of rocks was an arrow. I often wonder who might be at the bottom of that pile. I've been back a few times, but I don't plan to look under those rocks!
> 
> This was at about 11,000 feet overlooking a prime hunting area.


I have heard of bowhunters making a rockpile shrine every time they shoot an animal. I'd guess that's what it was.


----------



## skynight

I found this growing all over, finally figured out it's just wild, but was looking over my shoulder for quite a while in that area.

I've found sheds, skulls, arrowheads, etc. In south texas I found 2 acres of underwear (apparently illegals cross a river there and shed underwear after crossing the water). I've found all kinds of stuff while running - tools, pot bags,etc. Two weeks ago I found a 46 inch LG flatscreen HD tv in the borrow pit along a highway. Called the cops, figured it was stolen/stashed.


----------



## Zombie

*Wedding Ring*

I lost my wedding ring 2 years ago. Looked everywhere for it, even called Walmart and Menards where I had been that day. No luck.
Couple weeks later when I was outside my truck lacing my boots getting ready to hit my blind, there it was laying upright between a couple rocks.
What are the odds?:cheers:


----------



## Brother Fuqua

I havn't but my Dad found a nice climbing treestand one time back in the mountains on public national forest land.It had been there for a long time and had tons of leaves and stuff on it.He cleaned it up and it was still in good shape


----------



## Old Man Archer

About ten years ago I came across an old corn crib in the middle of nowhere in an area you could access only on foot when I stepped inside it was full of pot hanging from the roof and the floor was covered with shell casings. I decided it wasn't a good place to be. When I left I went out a different way and made as little noise as possible , Quess it wasn't a deer trail that I'd followed there in the first place if you know what I mean.


----------



## winterkill

*cessna*

i found a crashed airplane above aspen, co once elk hunting. talk about getting the eeebie geebies! with all the aluminum on the plane, it looked like it had crashed that morning.!! we kicked a cow out of the hollow too!! i was curious and researched the crash, it had been there for many years... apparently a doctor and his family had left aspen airport destination not known to me but had tried to make it over this high pass..........


----------



## albucknbass

*Shooting house*

Found a couple "trying to warm up" in a shooting house one time.


----------



## bbaker-25

Brother Fuqua said:


> I havn't but my Dad found a nice climbing treestand one time back in the mountains on public national forest land.It had been there for a long time and* had tons of leaves and stuff on it.He cleaned it up and it was still in good shape*


they probably put the leaves and stuff on it so no one would find it and take it. hey you never know:wink:


----------



## LOST

Mr.**** said:


> lets see...a gps(not in working order though) a knife, flashlight, and good pair of gloves.
> 
> the most scary thing i found was a confederate soldier and his wife's grave site a couple miles back into a national forest here in louisiana at the butt crack of dawn! i took pictures with my phone as soon as it got light enough to see well and then got out of there.
> 
> when i squirrel hunt public land i like to get to the woods about 30 to 45 minutes before daylight. what i do then is pick a direction on my compass and walk briskly until it gets light enough to hunt. i like doing this because i have no clue where i am when i stop which gives me a sense of adventure and it normally yields unpressured squirrels. on this particular morning i decided to see if i could find a stand of hardwoods i spotted on a map about 1.5 miles off a forest service road in a area of the forest that i have never hunted. so like normal when i arrived in the morning i marked my truck on the gps, picked up my compass and took off walking 45 minutes before daylight... about 30 minutes into my walk i had just enough light to make out sticks and leaves on the ground. i wasn't where i wanted to be yet so i started walking faster. not more than 4 minutes into my brisk walk i am about to crest a hill that i decided would be the starting point for my hunt, and when go to put my foot down, a dark squiggly line on the forest floor beneath my right foot causes me to involuntarily to jump straight back. F***ing Snake! i promptly blew its head off for having the nerve to lay in my path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after taking a few moments to settle down i continued up to the hillcrest. just before i got to the top i notice a grey and unnatural shape in the near dark distance. as my eyes focus i make out what the copperhead was laying watch over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i am really spooked!. i am over a mile in the back of nowhere in murderous (true), inbred, hillbilly, *******, can't accept the fact that this is forest service land not your family's anymore land. i almost got bit by a poisonous snake, and now looking at someone out there's great great grandpappy's grave! not to be too cliche, but i did have the sound of banjo's streaming through my head. i knew that people knew where the site was because the fence wasn't of the civil war era to say the least, there was a not too old confederate flag stuck next to the tombstone of the soldier, and the third tombstone was from the 70's or 80's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beside old demcy lay his wife who was deceased years before him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after taking the photos, i said a quick prayer for my safety and took off walking back towards the truck. i resumed my hunt once i was insight of the road i drove in on.... for some reason i didn't mark the site on my gps. this all happened 3 years ago and i tried to find the grave a couple of times last year but i have been unsuccessful.



Sounds like you found the Iles Cemetary. Was it in Rapides Parish? The third grave should have been Keener Iles, died 1993. According to the information, there are about 20 unmarked graves too. See, worried for nothing. LOL Cool find though!

No, I don't know anything about the cemetary or the people there, just interested in this kind of thing. Here's the info on the cemetary and easier directions to get there.
http://files.usgwarchives.org/la/rapides/cemeteries/iles.txt


----------



## Jomas

*How about stolen treasure?*

This is a true story, that happened to a friend of mine.
He was out hunting and took a rest under a tree. While he sat, he noticed a bit of string half buried in the ground. Pulling on it, more and more string came up and it started to lead off away from the tree.
I don't know why, but he started pulling all this string up, taking him maybe 50 yards away when it lead straight down into a hole. 
Digging down, he found a hard white cube wrapped in plastic bags.
Opening it, it was packed solid and neat with $100 US bills. This happened in Italy. He dug out the 2 bags and took them home to count the money, he said there was so much he never got through counting it all! 
What he did realize was that all the serial numbers were the same on all the bills, they were counterfiets!!!
If he wasn't already scared enough with the thought of having potentially stolen some criminals' booty, now he was in possession of a huge quantity of counterfeit bills. 
He considered going to South America with the money and spending it a little bit at a time but quickly thought it would be better to burn it instead of involving the authorities and having to tell them his unlikely story.


----------



## Mr.Coon

LOST said:


> Sounds like you found the Iles Cemetary. Was it in Rapides Parish? The third grave should have been Keener Iles, died 1993. According to the information, there are about 20 unmarked graves too. See, worried for nothing. LOL Cool find though!
> 
> No, I don't know anything about the cemetary or the people there, just interested in this kind of thing. Here's the info on the cemetary and easier directions to get there.
> http://files.usgwarchives.org/la/rapides/cemeteries/iles.txt


yes, rapides parish. 1993 spurs something in my memory. i didn't take a pick of the third tomb stone. i just remembered that it wasn't that old of a grave so i didn't pay as much mind to it. i guess i will go back there and find it sense i know it is safe LOL... well except for possibly ghosts and copperheads.


----------



## BigAK 907

During moose season last year found an AR-15 in the middle of a 4 wheeler trail. I turned it in to the troopers because it had a silencer with it as well. The guy who owned it already had claimed it missing.


----------



## Caligater

I just finished reading all of these.

Some great finds out there, keep them coming! :darkbeer:


----------



## VThokie10

this thread keeps me somewhat occupied at work!!

ttt...


----------



## Silage_Man26

Between me and my dad We hae found the following:
several sheds, Lots of native american artifacts, a civil war cannon ball with a flat spot on it, a revolutionary war musket ball (bout a 58-60 caliber), several complete skull of some nice bucks, all manner of old glass and metal bottles and cans, several shine stills, a meth lab, bear trees, a bee tree, a frozen timber rattler, pot plants.... i could go on and on and on.. 

Came across a meth lab once crusing timber, and i could smell it like 300 yds before i got to it, had the land owner with me and we were marking the boundry, we got within 40yds of it, and i told him we needed to get the heck outa there. he called the cops and they came out, but by the time they got there, they lab was gone, it was in an old tent, with clothes all over the place and there was 3 propane cookers boiling stuff.. lots of redevil lye and colamn lantern fuel.. When the cops got there, it was clean as a whistle.. nothing there.. and this was about 2 miles in.. no road access.. so i guess all the while we were being watched.. kind of scary


----------



## VThokie10

back up....bored at work...there's got to be some more stories!


----------



## VThokie10

how does the black panther thread always end up before this one!?

surely someone has some more to share!


----------



## Robert NLa

A guy that I used to work with found a Browning BPS shotgun leaned up against a tree in Boeuf WMA. He called the LDWF, and reported it, gave them serial# from the gun, etc. He ended up getting to keep the gun. It wasn't in bad shape either, had probably been sittin there for close to a year too.


----------



## Jotun

i found your mom





sorry childish I know but I couldnt resist


----------



## snookfishin

I found a human arm once while on a fishing/camping trip in the ten thousand islands. Me and two friends took a small boat on a three day trip. On the first night the tide was dropping fast and we over shot the island we were supposed camp on by a long shot. It was getting dark so we decided to pick the first piece of land with a beach to set up camp.

We saw a small patch of sand up ahead and started heading towards it. Unfortunately we ran out of water and had to anchor the boat a few hundred yards from shore. That night was pure hell!!!! The bugs nearly ate us alive and the ***** stole a bunch of our stuff. When we awoke the tide was back out again and the boat was high and dry. So we walked the island and found many cool things including old colored bottles, artillery shells, old pottery, and a full human arm Collar bone down minus the fingers.

I brought it home and turned it into the police, who refused to take it. They told mt it was probably a just a birds leg, and I needed to bring it back to the Everglades police department (a three hour drive). So I drove to the next town and tried to give it to them. They also refused to take it, saying it would be a pain for them. At that point I told the officer I was going to feed it to my dog and walked out. They soon came running out the door and said they would take it from me. I had to file a property report ( one bag/ one arm) And that was the last I heard about it. I called about a month later to follow up on it and they told me they had no idea what i was talking about.

P.S. Don't ask a cop to lend you a hand putting an arm into a bag, they don't find humor in it.

Here is a pic of us leaving one of the islands, I'll see if I can find the pic of the arm.


----------



## Hunter656

*Arm !*

post the picture of the arm ! you have to find it !


----------



## ohiohikerguy

*Boring*

Wow, meth labs, disembodied arms, old weapons, dead bodies, almost dead bodies and counterfeit cash. Dang, my woods are boring, b-o-r-i-n-g.  :embara:


----------



## huntnfish21

you got to find that pic


----------



## kansasboi

Hunter656 said:


> post the picture of the arm ! you have to find it !


yes argh matey. find ye arm..this i must see.


----------



## snookfishin

I found the picture of the boat high and dry from that morning. I'll keep looking for it, and post it when i find it. If I don't have it my buddy does for sure. My lovely Ex that left me after last hunting season decided she would show her appreciation for me by throwing away a bunch of my pictures in the trash.:frusty:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

I've never really found anything terribly interesting, but I lost a camo glove in one evening coming out of the national forsest. The next morning in the dark while crawling up the same hillside in a patch of mountain laurel I had come down the night before I put my hand on the ground and something didn't feel right. I shined my flashlight down and there was my glove. Not really all that interesting, but you'd have to see this hillside to appreciate it. I think that's the only time I've ever taken the same path up as I did down.

Hokie.


----------



## airwolf

without pictures of this arm you found its gonna be very hard to believe you actually found it , and once you post it on here we should be able to determin if it is indeed a human arm or not . good luck finding that pic !


----------



## Finger_Flinger

TTT for the arm!


----------



## snookfishin

airwolf said:


> without pictures of this arm you found its gonna be very hard to believe you actually found it , and once you post it on here we should be able to determin if it is indeed a human arm or not . good luck finding that pic !


Still looking. And it was an arm, both of my parents worked at a surgery center at the time. I had two surgeons look at it and both told me it was human or a monkey of some sort. I'll get the pic give me some time.:wink: I have better stuff to do then make up arm stories. At the time this happened a few boaters went missing out of Marco Island. They never found the son or the dad I believe. I know they found one (I think the grandfather)on the east coast. Anyone from Fla will probably remember this. It was a few years ago.


----------



## Teh Wicked

I have found a few things, but nothing out of the ordinary...

Found a arrow one time with a nice broadhead and the whole thing was covered in fresh blood. Tracked it to a nice deer, then found the hunter later that day and took him to his kill.

Found a stuck ATV once on a nice rock pile. drunken hillbillies and there toys are funny...quad sat there for sometime cause it had broken a wheel hub or something so it couldn't move.

Found a 24 pack of Busch Light once, my dumbass 15 yr old brain was telling me to drink it. But I got about 4 beers in and couldnt take it anymore and it all came back out...

Found numerous dropped antlers, some very small up to a good sized 8.


----------



## hockeymack17

blood_trail said:


> i found a walmart shopping cart last year while hunting in the niclet natl forrest in wisconsin.* there's not a walmart around those parts for a good 50 miles.*....


lucky!!


----------



## FLDXT

TTT, great thread


----------



## Finger_Flinger

I keep checking back hoping that he found the arm photo...haaha


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Finger_Flinger said:


> I keep checking back hoping that he found the arm photo...haaha


thats what I'm sayin!

I've never really found anything interesting or weird for the timber, at least in our area. Come across lots of junk that has been either disposed of in the woods or used for ditch fill but thats pretty well it.


----------



## trumbow

arm picture??? i do not believe it without a picture:darkbeer:


----------



## nmubowyer

one time i shot a doe and texted my buddy to come help track, didnt find her, lost my phone in the woods didnt bother lookin for it, bought a new phone, shot another one a week later in the same spot texted for help again, my buddy got out of the truck and stepped on my phone and i saw it, it still worked after a week under 6in of snow temps in the teens


----------



## Hunter656

*hey*

call up your buddy lets find this arm!! we are waiting patiently


----------



## team_realtree

a knight and hale easy grunter in a gander moutain bag still in the original packaging


----------



## bowaholic77

A few years back on the farm my family used to hunt, I found a $20 bill. Funny thing is, we were the only people allowed to hunt the property and it was on opening day. I guess the person felt bad for trespassing and decided to pay for his day of hunting

Last year on public property, I found and empty ground blind. It was brand new and still had tags hanging on it. There was some used toilet paper outside the blind. We assumed that the hunter must have had an accident and had to make an emergency run to the nearest toilet:tongue: The next day the blind was still there, not sure when they came back for it???


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Arm,arm,arm,arm, *arm*!!


----------



## spookit

found a brown 1 gallon bleach jug 

yahoo mtn dew bottle

and miller lite pull tab can still full


----------



## VThokie10

the arm story is wicked...

ttt for a pic!


----------



## huntnfish21

Looking for the arm pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SogManorSlayer

Sanity


----------



## Fritzzer

My hunting buddy has a great picture of something he came across in the woods. He was in his stand the first day of PA rifle season. About mid day he sees another blaze orange hunter, pants, coat, gloves, hat & scarf, climb up a nearcy stand and start hauling things up with a rope. After quite awhile the guy is finally up must can't stay still and keeps making a racket. Frustrated as hell, my buddy finally gives up and climbs down to get away from the guy and hunt elsewhere. As he passes the guy he heres noise. My buddy approached him and then just started to laugh. The guy had a big blue and white cooler up there and about a 2 foot long radio playing music! My buddy laughed out loud and took the guys picture. I wish I had a copy to post cause it is the most ridiculous thing you ever saw.


----------



## bigbucks

spartan212 said:


> Is it just me or did no one else catch this?


I got it too LOL


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

While turkey hunting and moving around our land, sadly I found found some skulls of some smaller bucks that would have been great bucks in a few years. One looks like it could have been hit by a car by the location of where we found the carcass, the other one possibly shot and never recovered.


----------



## djohns13

Another dead body story with an ending that has a twist. In the early 1980's, my father was hunting and found two dead bodies in various states of decay. He called the county sheriff who seemed disinterested and said that it was probably a deer skeleton. After saying a few choice words, Dad called the state police who sent a whole troop to the scene. Long story short, he had found two victims of a serial killer who is estimated to have killed over 100 young gay men and dumped them along I-70 and Highway 40 in the midwest. Based upon the evidence found at the scene, the police were able to get a warrant to search the suspects home and found more than enough evidence to put him away for good. He died in prison a few years later of an HIV-related illness. All because my father didn't give up when the county sheriff gaffed him off.


----------



## snookfishin

Update on the arm pic: I just got off the phone with one of the guys that was on the trip. He dug threw his pictures and found the album labeled (Found arm trip) lol He doesn't have a copy of the pic.:sad: He told me he knows one of us took a picture of it in front of the police dept. So I'm gonna get a hold of the other guy later today to see if he has the picture. Stand by:darkbeer:


----------



## Chihua33

We want the arm!


----------



## Finger_Flinger

*arm! Arm! Arm!*


----------



## Lonestar63

*Arm*



Chihua33 said:


> We want the arm!
















:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Mohican

Found this remington buried in a tree on an elk bowhunt in Idaho three years ago. Called Remington and said it was manufactured in 1913 by the serial number.


----------



## wdm2005

A few years ago my Best friend and I were fishing in the area of 10,000 Islands Flordia. We found a Pair of legs that had been chopped off at the knees. After taking pictures we turned them over to the local authorities.

We' looked high and low for the pictures, but it appears as if they walked off!!! :walk::walk::walk:


----------



## EXsystem

*Budwiser*

I was hunting private land in the morning and I left my climber at the base of the tree when I went in for lunch. Came back for an afternoon hunt to find my climber gone and a Budwiser at the base of the tree.:darkbeer:


----------



## PossumKicker

On a fly-in sheep hunt in the Wrangell mts in AK, we had crossed a mile wide glacier and then climbed a 3000 ft vertical to stalk some sheep we had been glassing. We were crossing a nasty scree chute when my buddy says "we are probably the first people to ever be here" just as I look down and find an old fiberglass arrow with a bear broadhead on it. 
Hunting an island in the Arkansas river found a Firebird, the Smokey and the Bandit one, rusted out but still had the engine and transmission. How the heck did a car get on an island???


----------



## oct71

Only two finds in my career that are mentionable.

I was sheep hunting and seen these two gals skinny dipping in the lake at 11,000 feet. (they were good looking) I wish every day that I had taken a picture, those girls were so embarrassed, I didn't have the heart too.


I was elk hunting and found a dead horse tied to a tree with a saddle still on him.

I just figured the hunter tied his horse up and couldn't locate him later. I always felt sorry for that horse.


----------



## Clumber

*New submission as of Sept 1!*

Opening day, our 1st bowhunting try, came upon a leather bowling ball bag. Inside? A bowling ball. Great condition, little bit fancy, fit my spouse's hand perfectly.. though she has no interest in bowling. There was also a nice leather wrist protector in the bag with it. We looked all around on it for some sort of identification but found nothing. There was also an odd pile of clothing nearby - work coveralls, a black long-sleeved t-shirt reading BATMAN INSULATION, and a burlap bag. 

A bowling ball. In the forest. We figure maybe someone burgled a car and just grabbed anything that they could, and were probably sorely (ha!) disappointed in the haul, so dumped it. Why in a forest about 20 miles in? No idea. Couldn't have been up there very long, was only mildly damp and no moss or critters living there yet.

(Earlier I had also seen a blue tarp slightly down a hill from the road... but after reading some of these finds, I decided _against _checking it out on my 1st bowhunting day.)

~tracy


----------



## VThokie10

bring back to the top for some reading material on a boring Thurs!


----------



## signal_600

PossumKicker said:


> Hunting an island in the Arkansas river found a Firebird, the Smokey and the Bandit one, rusted out but still had the engine and transmission. How the heck did a car get on an island???


It's the Smokey and Bandit car!! It jumped there of course!! :lol:

-Trevor


----------



## huntnfish21

ttt


----------



## mikeshunk

I've never found anything too crazy. A couple deer skulls and a bear skull. 

The best thing I found was on the first day of trout season this past spring here in PA. I was wadded in about 10ft. from the shore and noticed something in the silt. Found out it was an hang on tree stand. I think it is an API. Cleaned it up and put new cables and hardware on it and I am going to use is this year. It looks like the strap was cut clean, so it was probably on private land and the land owner found it, cut it down, and tossed it in the river.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

djohns13 said:


> Another dead body story with an ending that has a twist. In the early 1980's, my father was hunting and found two dead bodies in various states of decay. He called the county sheriff who seemed disinterested and said that it was probably a deer skeleton. After saying a few choice words, Dad called the state police who sent a whole troop to the scene. Long story short, he had found two victims of a serial killer who is estimated to have killed over 100 young gay men and dumped them along I-70 and Highway 40 in the midwest. Based upon the evidence found at the scene, the police were able to get a warrant to search the suspects home and found more than enough evidence to put him away for good. He died in prison a few years later of an HIV-related illness. All because my father didn't give up when the county sheriff gaffed him off.



THAT STORY I TOLD EARLIER THE TRACT OF LAND SITS BETWEEN I70 and higwayway 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cougarslayer

*Lol*



spartan212 said:


> Is it just me or did no one else catch this?



I definitely caught that too!


----------



## VThokie10

ttt for friday...


----------



## djohns13

ksgoosekillr said:


> THAT STORY I TOLD EARLIER THE TRACT OF LAND SITS BETWEEN I70 and higwayway 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is the closest town/city?


----------



## Hunter656

*hey!!*

lets see that arm !!!!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

I find my sanity every time I go hunting.


----------



## Newhunter1

ohiohikerguy said:


> Wow, meth labs, disembodied arms, old weapons, dead bodies, almost dead bodies and counterfeit cash. Dang, my woods are boring, b-o-r-i-n-g. :embara:


I enjoy boring...and especially *b-o-r-i-n-g*!!!!!

In fact, I'll take boring over scared out of my mind, looking over my shoulder, .45 in hand as I make my way back to my truck any day of week. 



djohns13 said:


> What is the closest town/city?


I believe that I70 and highway 40 is in St. Louis, Mo. I live here and we not only have I-70 but also 170. If it is 170 and highway 40 then this is right smack dab in the middle of St. Louis near Chesterfield. If it is 1-70 and highway 40 the nearest town I think is Wentzville...and in that area is plenty of remote land.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hunter656 said:


> lets see that arm !!!!!!!!!


like the easter bunny, santa clause, & the tooth fairy, my belief in the arm is long gone


----------



## Antihunter

I find more Hang-on stands and ladder sticks every year on public land then you imagine.I had to start selling them on E-bay due to all the room they are taking up around the house.It seems like most people seemed to forget where they hung them, especially around October,November, and December every year...



















:jksign:


----------



## [email protected]

Do lots of shed hunting down in South Texas (usually to no avail due to the damn thick brush) Get lucky every now and again. Best find yet was a buck skull that had at least 20 scoreable points. Varmints had gnawed the antlers up pretty good but you could tell he had good forks on his G2's and 3's on both sides and lots of other sticker points to boot. Ironically enough I found him in the middle of an old vegetable field in some tall grass after ripping myself to shreds in the thorny brush for hours. He'd been there a long time. Aged the bottom jaw at 3.5 years. A lot of the rack was gone but I gross scored what was there at 162 roughly. He had potential to say the least. Hope he spread his genes around.


----------



## snipersam24

me and my cousins found a dud bomb at camp ripley military base during a hunt they put on every year. kinda sketchy but still pretty cool to see what puts a ten foot in diameter crater in the ground.


----------



## snipersam24

Fritzzer said:


> My hunting buddy has a great picture of something he came across in the woods. He was in his stand the first day of PA rifle season. About mid day he sees another blaze orange hunter, pants, coat, gloves, hat & scarf, climb up a nearcy stand and start hauling things up with a rope. After quite awhile the guy is finally up must can't stay still and keeps making a racket. Frustrated as hell, my buddy finally gives up and climbs down to get away from the guy and hunt elsewhere. As he passes the guy he heres noise. My buddy approached him and then just started to laugh. The guy had a big blue and white cooler up there and about a 2 foot long radio playing music! My buddy laughed out loud and took the guys picture. I wish I had a copy to post cause it is the most ridiculous thing you ever saw.


ha sounds like a hunt to remember or not to remember in his case


----------



## snipersam24

djohns13 said:


> Another dead body story with an ending that has a twist. In the early 1980's, my father was hunting and found two dead bodies in various states of decay. He called the county sheriff who seemed disinterested and said that it was probably a deer skeleton. After saying a few choice words, Dad called the state police who sent a whole troop to the scene. Long story short, he had found two victims of a serial killer who is estimated to have killed over 100 young gay men and dumped them along I-70 and Highway 40 in the midwest. Based upon the evidence found at the scene, the police were able to get a warrant to search the suspects home and found more than enough evidence to put him away for good. He died in prison a few years later of an HIV-related illness. All because my father didn't give up when the county sheriff gaffed him off.


kudos to your dad for doing that. thats one thing i wish i never come across in the woods. no thanks but good story


----------



## Dethfromabove

My sanity and hapiness!


----------



## Steve in KC

Newhunter1 said:


> I enjoy boring...and especially *b-o-r-i-n-g*!!!!!
> 
> In fact, I'll take boring over scared out of my mind, looking over my shoulder, .45 in hand as I make my way back to my truck any day of week.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that I70 and highway 40 is in St. Louis, Mo. I live here and we not only have I-70 but also 170. If it is 170 and highway 40 then this is right smack dab in the middle of St. Louis near Chesterfield. If it is 1-70 and highway 40 the nearest town I think is Wentzville...and in that area is plenty of remote land.


Interstate 70 and 40 hwy run parallel to one another through the whole state. I used to live in Independence, MO; a suburb of KCMO. My house sat inbetween 70 and 40. I wonder if the story he's talking about has to do with Bob Burdella (sp?)


----------



## baldybarton

nothin' too cool but while brush hoggin some land i found a cow's leg. 
i only found 1 leg though i wonder where the rest of it is or how it got there
also on our land locked deer lease we found a big chunk of cement like from a road that we have no clue how it got there.


----------



## Newhunter1

Steve in KC said:


> Interstate 70 and 40 hwy run parallel to one another through the whole state. I used to live in Independence, MO; a suburb of KCMO. My house sat inbetween 70 and 40. I wonder if the story he's talking about has to do with Bob Burdella (sp?)


They run parallel but they also intersect at I-64/40 and I-70...I'll have to check a map...shoot either way there is a lot of rual land in Missouri along the I-70 corridor.


----------



## Texas Shooter

I found a beautiful black Washburn acoustic guitar in a hard case sitting in the middle of a dirt logging road in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. Had a receipt inside the case from American Express. They contacted the guy for me and I shipped it back to him. It had bounced out of his truck.


----------



## camofreak

What did the receipt say on it??

While hunting in kiabab a few years back i found a really old trap that was dug into the ground i had to dig it up, i was with my dad at the time, and he was watching me, and at that time he turned around a bobcat jumped upon the ledge we were standing on, my dad grabbed his 300 win mag, and the bobcat was standing behind a tree limb and my dad just about took off the ltree lamb, i was standing there like what just happened.

Just today we were going to check cams, and inthe spot we always park the rhino, i looked down while grabing my bow, and i saw what look liked a tech nine clip, and i went to pick it up and it was a big old wood splitter.

Oh, my dad got drawn for desert bighorn sheep last year in az, and were hunting and we dropped my dad off at one side of this mountain and we went on the other side to sit there and scope the side of the mountain, because he was gonna walk over the top of it, and when he came back, he had a 50. cal bmg bullet, like the actual bullet from the very top of this mountain, it had been half ripped open, later the next week, the mountain he shot his ram on we found 3 50cal. casings, now this mountain was at least 1 mile away also.


----------



## uryc

Teh Wicked said:


> I have found a few things, but nothing out of the ordinary...
> 
> Found a arrow one time with a nice broadhead and the whole thing was covered in fresh blood. Tracked it to a nice deer, then found the hunter later that day and took him to his kill.
> 
> .



So what was the hunter doing that he left his arrow and deer?


----------



## Blackbery Holow

ttt


----------



## nycredneck

teambringit1 said:


> i never find anything cool...


Nor have I, but I have lost a thing or two for someone else to find. :embara:
I am the giver.


----------



## djohns13

Steve in KC said:


> Interstate 70 and 40 hwy run parallel to one another through the whole state. I used to live in Independence, MO; a suburb of KCMO. My house sat inbetween 70 and 40. I wonder if the story he's talking about has to do with Bob Burdella (sp?)


My dad's find happened in Indiana, about 30 minutes west of Indianapolis. The serial killer was Larry Eyler (spelling?). He lived in the Chicago area, but did most of his "hunting" in Indianapolis.


----------



## uryc

ttt


----------



## Hunter656

*hey*

ttt great thread ?


----------



## mackem

djohns13 said:


> My dad's find happened in Indiana, about 30 minutes west of Indianapolis. The serial killer was Larry Eyler (spelling?). He lived in the Chicago area, but did most of his "hunting" in Indianapolis.


You just never know who else is creeping around the woods  Larry Eyler...........

http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/serialkillers/eyler.htm


----------



## killemall1983

Bump for those of you who have hunted already this year!


----------



## The Wizzard

*Lost Antler Found*

Many years ago a freind of mine shot a nice 8 pointer. After he cut the rack off he accidently broke it in half at the scull plate. He asked if I would repair the rack and mount it on a plaque for him. I had the two halves of rack sitting on my work bench in my garage and when I came home from work one day I noticed half of the rack was missing. About a week later I was in a local sport shop and a freind of mine told me he saw a german shepard (my neighbors dog) with what looked like a deer antler about a half mile from my house burying it in the leaves along the road. So we took a ride to the area where he saw the dog burying the antler and after a few minutes of looking we saw the the antler tip sticking above the leaves! Whew! I quickly repaired and mounted the rack and gave it back to my buddy! He was very happy and still has the rack hanfing in his garage 20 years later.

I also found an old cow bell turkey hunting on a farm in PA once.


----------



## huntnfish21

I was scouting public land, 4 to 5 miles from any road and I found a fricking child's car seat. Thought that was pretty weird


----------



## LB-Bowhunter

I found the skull of a 19 inch wide eight point on public land in Mississippi.


----------



## Caruthers125

Things I've Lost because of Hunting: My girlfriend, My Job!!!!

A friend of a friend purchased a small piece of land here in Oklahoma and came across an old shack in the middle of the woods. Burried under a bunch of trash were old coffee cans with rolled up cash in each can. The dollar amount found was over $10K! I wish I could be so lucky!!


----------



## 6ptelkman

I found a airplane in colorado, and a live M-16 round(a blank) in Ft. Ripley MN.


----------



## killemall1983

LB-Bowhunter said:


> I found the skull of a 19 inch wide eight point on public land in Mississippi.


Bump again.
Is it legal for you guys to keep skulls with antlers? Here, you can only keep sheds. Skulls with anlters attached belong to the state.


----------



## killemall1983

Anything else??


----------



## killemall1983

Ttt!


----------



## High_Speed

spartan212 said:


> Is it just me or did no one else catch this?


If this is true, that's awesome! These two should be talking!


----------



## arnezie

Piece of mind.... Thats all I have found.


----------



## Bowfreak4life

This one time at band camp,, oh wait wrong thread..

I was hunting some state land and stumbled on a meth lab in a dried up creek bed, under a bridge, I got out of there fast.


----------



## muddog

A buddy of mine found an entire petrified legbone from a dinosaur when we were elk hunting in th C M Russell north of Jordan Montana. It was about 5feet long and about a foot in diameter, It looked like a giant drumstick bone from the Flintstones. It was so heavy we couldn't move it. I think it is still out there in the middle of Montana, because when we got a couple of other guys to try and help later on, we couldn't even find the darn thing. That was way before GPS.


----------



## OneScrewLoose

stuck2 said:


> Last year on the North Slope in Utah found a porcelain toilet about 1 mile in on the trail. Right in the middle of a meadow with cattle all around it.


I found one here with a blind built around it!!!!!!! Walkin in one day few years ago and found a couple of younger hunters, not but 5 or 6 years older than me that must have gotten bored with the hunting!!!!!!!!!:banana: And a full belt of M60 rounds!!!!!!!


----------



## mydogisscout

I found a rusted up clip from an M1 Garand, loaded with live rounds in a training area at ft lewis in washington state. a new grunt call while rabbit hunting. a knife I had lost 2 years before on state land. several duck decoys. a Zodiac boat on Saginaw bay with the floor blown out in the bow. an ammo can FULL of knives, leatherman's tools, ect... in the middle of the road. Lots of peace and tranquility.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj

fultontx said:


> I was running around on a big chunk of papermill land. I was bushwacking due north, trying to find the road before dark and walked onto an old house. It was really nothing more than a shack. The roof was caved in and there was all kinds of old junk laying around. It had to have been there a very long time. I poked around as much as I could then marked it on my garmin and made it out well after dark. Here's the funny thing... For some reason the waypoint never showed up on my gps  This was two years ago and I have since become obsessed with finding it again. I asked all the locals and nobody knows anything about it. I called Plum-Creek (the owner) and nobody knew. I have been out many a time trying to find it with no luck. It can't be more than a mile from the road. Some day they will log-out the land and find it


try using arial photos or google earth you might be able to locate it.


----------



## excal66

I always find hunting gloves every year hunting..and they are always left handed gloves.I probably have found 5-6 gloves so far,all leftys...Found a Subway sandwich at the bottom of a tree last year.still wrapped up and looked fresh.I thought that was pretty weird because im the only one with permission to hunt that property.


----------



## Texas Shooter

I was abalone diving once (that counts as hunting right???) and found a porcelain soapdish and a wheel from a locomotive on the bottom of the ocean. I told my dive instructor about it and later we all practiced lifting the wheel with air bags. Word to the wise...You definitely don't want to be under a locomotive wheel or even next to it when you drop it 30 feet to the bottom because it doesn't go straight down. It zig-zags and spins like a coin. Ever been smacked in the shin by a locomotive wheel? The wetsuit doesn't help a bit. Ouch.


----------



## raptor4life660r

*Funny*



excal66 said:


> I always find hunting gloves every year hunting..and they are always left handed gloves.I probably have found 5-6 gloves so far,all leftys...Found a Subway sandwich at the bottom of a tree last year.still wrapped up and looked fresh.I thought that was pretty weird because im the only one with permission to hunt that property.


Funny you say that. Everytime I'm in the woods and the green apple shuffle kicks in, I always use my left glove to....well you know..clean up. Those cheap thin gloves from wally world make excellent backup t.p.

If you were in Kansas I would make sure you weren't holding on to these gloves.


----------



## gdcpony

Place we call the "bone yard" real steep ravine and it collects about everything in it. You can find fawns, bucks, does, yotes, foxes, squirrel... Really cool place one the water freezes. I used to use it to move up from one spot to another because it was easy to move through with out getting busted.
Other than that, a hatchet, an axe, some rope, abandoned treestands, and few other odds and ends. Most I leave.


----------



## excal66

raptor4life660r said:


> Funny you say that. Everytime I'm in the woods and the green apple shuffle kicks in, I always use my left glove to....well you know..clean up. Those cheap thin gloves from wally world make excellent backup t.p.
> 
> If you were in Kansas I would make sure you weren't holding on to these gloves.


LOL...I dont keep them,just keep count because I find it weird.


----------



## Cidah

uryc said:


> So what was the hunter doing that he left his arrow and deer?


Just a guess, maybe he pulled out for a bit for the animal to expire? Or got lost looking for it? 

That being said, I'm new to hunting. So far I've found great enjoyment and personal growth in being in the outdoors in this manner. I truly enjoy learning as much as possible about this sport/way of life. Learning about the animals and habits and methods of hunting them has kept me occupied for some time now. Wish I could hunt as much as I read about hunting and game animals. 

Maybe leases and clubs will get affordable and I can spend more time actually hunting. Till then I'll go as a guest when I can and enjoy it as much as possible.


I don't know how it would feel to find a body. Probably similar to finding out that Werewolves are real and frequent Alabama:mg:


----------



## N/E Sooner

Solitude...
When I got my current hunt lease I found a climber, chain on, ground blind and one hanging feeder.


----------



## hockeymack17

mydogisscout said:


> I found a rusted up clip from an M1 Garand, loaded with live rounds in a training area at ft lewis in washington state. *a new grunt call *while rabbit hunting. a knife I had lost 2 years before on state land. several duck decoys. a Zodiac boat on Saginaw bay with the floor blown out in the bow. an ammo can FULL of knives, leatherman's tools, ect... in the middle of the road. Lots of peace and tranquility.


lol any chance it was a tru-talker in the dansville state game area maybe 2-3 years ago?


----------



## motorcitykid

Found an old silver dollar, 1880 something , it had snowed lightly the night before and there was maybe an inch or so of snow on the ground when my buddy said to look down. He said it looks like a coin and I bent down and picked it up and sure enough it was. This was not on a road or trail but atleast a half a mile deep in the woods. Told a guy familiar with the land and he said another guy found two old $100 bills that were weathered laying on the ground only 150 yards from where the coin was found the year before. That was strange and added to the intrigue of where did this money come from. Never found anything after that but we always looked hard when we went back there to hunt.


----------



## S2wham

has anyone found an old PUMA white hunter knife......????


----------



## sunstroked

There is an old abandoned mine shaft in the desert near my house. They obviously hit a spring and it is full of water. Well, someone put some goldfish in the water, and a can of fishfood nearby with a note to add just a pinch. I thought that was pretty funny. Goldfish in a gold mine.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

i havent found anything out of the ordinary, but definately some odd stuff.

the typical washer/dryer,water heater,stoves,house hold junk,tv's

Old cars stripped of parts, wooden tree stands, about 15 license plates DEEP in the woods, of all different states.

very few skulls, but I seem to find lots of bones from deer.

The one thing I found was kinda weird, but its a known party spot..There was doll hanging from a tree by a noose about 15' in the air.

I found one old metal hang on, looks to be an API..Ive watched it for over a year, and its just haning by a chain..Maybe this winter ill go out and cut it down and see if its any good

Thats all I can think of right now


----------



## jdsurreal

GrawDawg said:


> I have to be careful how I word this so as to not get it deleted by the mods.......
> 
> I was bow hunting out in western MA about 10 years ago- it was a really warm week, something like 65-70 degrees for about 4 straight days. Whitetail season had opened about a week before & my old college buddy invited me out to his parent's property in "The Hill towns" (Otis, Russell & Blandford). He told me that nobody had been hunting this property for a few years but there were a few natural funnels that received lots of early season traffic. He was right.
> 
> He pointed in in the direction of the overgrown logging road and told me to take it about 1/2 mile until I hit the steep incline. He said I could go left or right as either direction would bring be to a natural bottleneck in the grade.
> I'm glad I went right. I took a right and went about 200 yards- found a nice little, sunny opening with a few good trees to get my climber into. There was sign ALL over the place- scat, footprints, old rubs.... I made sure to be very quiet. Up I went, settled in and got myself situated. It was about 2:00pm at this point- the plan was to hunt until nightfall and walk back to where my buddy sent me on my way.
> 
> About an hour after I got settled down, I thought I heard voices, soft voices.... then nothing. About 15 minutes later, I could have sworn I heard a soft giggle- then another one. I'm starting to wig out a little- not being able to see jack after about 20 yards to my left, right & behind me. I could see about 40 yards in front on me in the direction of the grassy clearing. All the leaves were still on the trees- it was still thick. About 20 minutes later, I catch movement- it's two women, I'd guess about 20 years old or so- holding hands & one of them is carrying a blanket under her arm! Mind you- I'm out in the middle of nowhere, on land that I'm not familiar with and these two come frolicking in from some little path off the back right of the clearing that I'm looking at.
> 
> I decided to just sit back and let things unfold........ first the blanket gets put down, next they transition to their birthday suits and begin enjoying each other's company! I thought for sure that this was quite the hunting trip. I was still trying to figure out how the heck these girls made it so far into the woods! This is where I decided to have some fun- as one of the girls was just about to hit the "end of her rope", I let out a doe bleat. They both stopped & started looking around. After about 5 minutes, they settled down & continued their interlude....... this time, I let out one soft grunt. They FREAKED OUT!!   They both jumped up, threw on their pants & shoes and took off in the direction they came (topless, mind you). They were putting on their tops as they scadaddled away at Mach 1. I really couldn't believe what had just transpired, so I sat there in disbelief- knowing that my buddy would NEVER believe me.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was uneventful in comparison- I saw a doe & 2 fawns about 2 hours later- but I had no anterless tags, so they were safe. When nightfall came, I got down, packed up and walked out to the clearing to the spot where the rug munchers had settled down. There it was- my proof! It seemed as though in their haste to vacant the big bad woods, one of the girls left her Smith College panties in the grass!
> 
> By the time I got to my buddy, he asked if I saw anything- I told him the whole story & like I predicted, he called BS. Then I pulled the panties out of my jacket pocket- his jaw dropped. He then asked if I had my camera with me. I told him no but that my rangefinder worked just fine! :darkbeer:
> 
> Rob


hilarious story...prob will never happen to anybody other than u


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

I havent found much... i found a dead spike and ended up shoting his brother that night not 50 yards away... Ive also fond a peace sign made out of a bunch f rocks at he end or a very rough dirt road. not just anyone would go to the end of tis road. it was very tight, all the culverts were out, very rough. more of a skidder trial almost than an road. but the end of it was400feet from the canadain border and there was a little hiking/atv trail goin off continueing in canada direction. smuggling somehting i would guess...


----------



## txcookie

I stubled into a fireing ranghe at camp dodge came in from behind were there were no signs. Ribs and scrapes everywere plenty of grenades and and other UXO's


----------



## normbates1

Found these on my last hunting trip. Other cave drawing in the area date about 9000 years old. I'm likely the first guy to see them since they were put there.


----------



## --Defender-->

ttt, for the arm.


----------



## salthunter

Tons of junk 
a rifle without a stock 
a 1 yard stainless food mixer 
lots of old mining equipment
a couple airplane wrecks 
human bones( in a flannal shirt and jeans)
8 or nine arrows and an arrow head,..


----------



## OHbowhntr08

Only things i ever find are things that i have previously lost :angry:


----------



## perchjerker

*Arrow heads and a celt.*

I also found a very old Dr Pepper bottle. The 10,2 and 4 that used to be painted on the bottle were actually molded into the bottle.The DR PEPPER museum said it was worth several hundred dollars.I gave it and my arrowhead collection to my nephew.


----------



## Carolina Hunter

I love this thread
:teeth:


----------



## eastx

I was going to hog hunt on my friend's uncle's property, she lives with him, long story. So she has ran this place since she was a kid, knows it really well and goes to show me around, an old rail road track runs through their land, its pretty cool, but in our walking around we stumble on an Indian Burial site, their whole family knows its there. They have decided to leave it undisturbed, there was just something really eerie about it. I get goosebumps typing it now. I decided not to hunt that land. Will never go back there.


----------



## Boone

Was duck hunting and on our way in to the blind about 4:30 am as we were making our way through the swamp we found a guy that had hung himself , he had been there since mid summer when they reported him missing. ukey: Needless to say the troopers had us there all day until about 8 that night questioning us .


----------



## jgn

Jotun said:


> i found your mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry childish I know but I couldnt resist



I never post, but i have been laughing about this for 20 min. Thanks


----------



## sudol2007

5MilesBack said:


> One hunting trip in the 70's in NM, we had to be airlifted out of our camps due to snow. We went back in that next summer to get everything we left, but it was gone.


LMAO :thumbs_up


----------



## airwolf

Found these on my last hunting trip. Other cave drawing in the area date about 9000 years old. I'm likely the first guy to see them since they were put there. 
*******************************************************
thats an amazing find! but i think your estimate is a bit off since humans only been around for about 5000 years


----------



## DXT SHOOTER

I always find lots of treestands, ground blinds and stuff like that. It's like Christmans everytime I go out.:shade: Just kidding. I did find a 12 foot jon boat in a river one time. Only about 2 feet of the front of it was sticking out of the sand. I dug it out and my brother uses it to this day...


----------



## Gates

jace said:


> Founds screw in steps, and once while staring out into the woods I seen a broadhead way up in a tree.


Those are pretty handy when you put your tree stand back the next year and a bummer when they are gone. Some things are meant to be left. Does not mean keep them if you find them.


----------



## herTHINGarchery

shed antlers.......no arms...bummer


----------



## dman35

Ran across this elk hunting co this year. Told it had been there since 70s.


----------



## hockeymack17

so last week the last day of bow season i was off to a late start, i had to get my girlfriend up in her treestand. Well by the time i made it to my spot someone was already there so i just went back to my cottage and waited on her. Well by about 8 o clock she got cold (it was 45 degrees lol). So i go get her out of the tree and there was a old dump site about 100 yards behind the stand. I never thought to check it out but sence it was till early we decided to check it out... Weird thing was it was just coooovered with old pop and beer cans/bottles by the 100's.. It was kinda cool there was some old hamm's beer cans ontop for whaetever reason never got burried over time like the rest that had the pull tab top that looked as if they just came out of the cooler. There was also about 25 booze bottles atleast 1/2 full. Talk about aged smelled like pure rubbing alky... I actualy forgot about them as i grabbed a few to see if i could come up with dates untill i saw this thread.... Ill get back to you guys and let you know, anyone ever hear of royal crown cola?


----------



## e-manhunt

Amelia Earhart. but she told me not to say where she is.


----------



## cujrh10

airwolf said:


> Found these on my last hunting trip. Other cave drawing in the area date about 9000 years old. I'm likely the first guy to see them since they were put there.
> *******************************************************
> thats an amazing find! but i think your estimate is a bit off since humans only been around for about 5000 years


you're kidding right???


----------



## Striker2

One of the coolest things I have found while elk hunting


----------



## WUD DUK

Man, I have found all kinds of stuff! But the coolest find would have to be someones stash of porno mags hidden in a hollow stump!!!!! And no it wasn't mine!!!!!!!


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim

cujrh10 said:


> you're kidding right???


Guess he hasn't heard that the bow and arrow was suppsedly invented 20k years ago.


----------



## hockeymack17

sence i cant edit hear are the pics.. from left to right pepsi, 7-up, dad's root beer, crush and royal crown cola.. I cant really find anything on the bottles.. Im not saying their ancient but they have a weird shape to them and are short and stubby and not like your typical bottle similar to that royal crown.... Anyone have an idea on dates?


----------



## Cajun83

airwolf said:


> thats an amazing find! but i think your estimate is a bit off since humans only been around for about 5000 years


Most archaeologists agree that humans have been the earth for more than 150,000-200,000 years... and inhabited the Americas around 14,000 or 15,000 years ago... 

add in the fact that there are cave paintings that have been dated to be around 35,000 years old... and you will come to the conclusion that you are WAY off base.


----------



## mr_evans2u

airwolf said:


> Found these on my last hunting trip. Other cave drawing in the area date about 9000 years old. I'm likely the first guy to see them since they were put there.
> *******************************************************
> thats an amazing find! but i think your estimate is a bit off since humans only been around for about 5000 years


there are cave paintings estimated to be 32,000 yrs. old airwolf


----------



## e-manhunt

Cajun83 said:


> Most archaeologists agree that humans have been the earth for more than 150,000-200,000 years... and inhabited the Americas around 14,000 or 15,000 years ago...
> 
> add in the fact that there are cave paintings that have been dated to be around 35,000 years old... and you will come to the conclusion that you are WAY off base.



Being a student of Native American ethnology, the cave pics did not have typical north american style to the images. Being the tenacious slueth that I am, i researched further and I looked at the poster's location --Africa.


----------



## tombstone01

Great thread. Thanks for sharing. I just killed a substantial amount of time at work. My woods are boring. Bottles, an arrowhead, beer can, some junk washed in by the MS River occasionally are about all I find. I know I am stepping over the good stuff since the land is rich with indian and civil war artifacts.

My dad found a buck knife once and a buddy found a RANDALL knife. 

The only thing lost is usually me. I have no sense of direction.


----------



## Dfol20

This one season while hunting the backside of a mountain in Iowa. I came across an old cave. Old schlitz pull tab beer cans were all over the place. The old cans are so interesting, and suprisingly still quite refreshing. Inside there was a human arm holding a bag of money from some other country. Judging from all the metal that was laying around a civil war plane must have crash landed there after it stole some money from a bank in Europe. The soldier must have survived for some time, because there was girly mags, candy wrappers and empty mason jars around the arm.I couldn't quite make it out but cave paintings on the walls looked to be giving directions to a hidden still. I didn't want to be around if anyone was going to come back for the moonshine, so I gather as many unopened schlitz cans as I could and headed for my truck. When I got back I reported it to the police, but they thought I was smoking the pot that was growing out there and arrested me! 

That is all I have found, now I need to work on finding a deer!


----------



## TTNuge

hockeymack17 said:


> anyone ever hear of royal crown cola?


RC Cola, still around today.


----------



## Dfol20

huh, rc cola. I never would have thought of that. Makes sense. Cool fact.


----------



## huntnfish21

Dfol20 said:


> huh, rc cola. I never would have thought of that. Makes sense. Cool fact.


Really!!!!!


----------



## cujrh10

airwolf said:


> Found these on my last hunting trip. Other cave drawing in the area date about 9000 years old. I'm likely the first guy to see them since they were put there.
> *******************************************************
> thats an amazing find! but i think your estimate is a bit off since humans only been around for about 5000 years




license to breed............REVOKED!!!!


----------



## CMA121885

*Things I have found*

I spend ALOT of time in the woods when Im not off working. Over the years I have found some weird stuff, like a blow up doll! Serious I found a freakn blow up doll in the woods that was the weirdest, but iv also found, nikon spotting scope, a 4 wheeler that somebody abandon, arrowheads, many tree climbers that stayed where i saw them, Mint condition 1100 wingmaster in the case, hunter orange, a knife, carhartt jacket, several maglights, several blind stools, a game wardens cell phone (I gave it back, But if i would have know which game warden it was I would have taken a hammer to it, hes a A**) Thats all I can think of right now, The dang blow up doll just had me puzzeled. I mean what the heck is someone doin with a blow up doll 4 miles from the nearest road????????


----------



## RT1

Outside of the usual burial site for indians, which creeps me out sometimes late at night or walking out to the stands, not much.

As far as other stories
1. my wife and i were sitting in our two person stand a couple of years ago for early bowhunting season when the next property over owner (the wife) drove out with two of her migrant workers. Well she is rather cute to say the least and she was complaining to them about something with her apple trees and some kind of manchinery. Her and her husband own a huge orchard next door to my parents house & let my parents ride their horses over there and let me hang a few stands on the absolute edge of our propertys, really there property by a couple of feet. Well after a few minutes the wife and i were thinking of moving to a different stand or just pack it in, when one the guys grabs the lady and starts groping her. The other man rips open her shirt. Well before i get a warning on here, lets just say the no stop this right now turned into yes and give me more. We just stayed put in the stand so we wouldn't embarass her. Never once did we get noticed (my stand is well concealed) After 30-45 minutes they left, To this day my wife still is saying wow. 

My mom & dad occassionally over the years riding their horses back in the orchard will find a couple and a blanket having a picnic. 

I think the plane crashes, the bodies and other crazy stuff would be exciting, arrowheads and the civil war history especially would be kick ass.


----------



## cbrock1145

Cajun83 said:


> Most archaeologists agree that humans have been the earth for more than 150,000-200,000 years... and inhabited the Americas around 14,000 or 15,000 years ago...
> 
> add in the fact that there are cave paintings that have been dated to be around 35,000 years old... and you will come to the conclusion that you are WAY off base.


And how is this stuff dated?????


----------



## PlainandTall

CMA121885 said:


> The dang blow up doll just had me puzzeled. I mean what the heck is someone doin with a blow up doll 4 miles from the nearest road????????


Maybe it wasn't a blow up doll at all... it could have been a decoy for some of those frisky college girls you sometimes hear about.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

djohns13 said:


> Another dead body story with an ending that has a twist. In the early 1980's, my father was hunting and found two dead bodies in various states of decay. He called the county sheriff who seemed disinterested and said that it was probably a deer skeleton. After saying a few choice words, Dad called the state police who sent a whole troop to the scene. Long story short, he had found two victims of a serial killer who is estimated to have killed over 100 young gay men and dumped them along I-70 and Highway 40 in the midwest. Based upon the evidence found at the scene, the police were able to get a warrant to search the suspects home and found more than enough evidence to put him away for good. He died in prison a few years later of an HIV-related illness. All because my father didn't give up when the county sheriff gaffed him off.


Jeffrey Dahmer?


----------



## WUD DUK

PlainandTall said:


> Maybe it wasn't a blow up doll at all... it could have been a decoy for some of those frisky college girls you sometimes hear about.


Nothing wrong with trying to tag a couple of doe Is baiting and decoying legal for that?


----------



## sean

PlainandTall said:


> Maybe it wasn't a blow up doll at all... it could have been a decoy for some of those frisky college girls you sometimes hear about.


i have also found a runaway blow up doll and a 9mm taurus handgun


----------



## Cannonball08

A couple of weeks ago I found a altoid can filled with Marijuana. Pretty crazy find. Go figure southern WV probably pretty common.


----------



## BigJoeWV

Never found anything too crazy.

Out hunting ginseng with my granddad many years ago and found a $10 in the middle of nowhere. 

Once found a lock on stand laying in the middle of the road - must have fallen off a truck. I did keep this stand and it was later stolen...karma I guess.

Was bear hunting a few years ago. A buddies .44 mag was not in his holster when we got back to the truck. We went out and attempted to walk the same track. Now, this is in the eastern mtns of WV - laurel thickets, rocks, rugged and middle of nowhere. Half way through I happened to look to my left and saw his pistol about 75 yards away. A branch had gone through the trigger guard and lifted it right out...it was hanging there. Got a case of beer as a reward:darkbeer:


----------



## P DOG

salthunter said:


> Tons of junk
> a rifle without a stock
> a 1 yard stainless food mixer
> lots of old mining equipment
> a couple airplane wrecks
> human bones( in a flannal shirt and jeans)
> 8 or nine arrows and an arrow head,..


"What you got there is a big ole space turd" -(From Joe Dirt)


----------



## Cannonball08

Also have found quite a few helium balloons from birthday parties. I always wonder how far they traveled to get there.


----------



## Ghostbuck

A few years ago my cousin was going bowhunting with a friend and while walking in they found a dead body in the bottom of a crick with a heavy rock on it to keep it on the bottom. They abcked out and called the cops. Evidently it was a young guy who was a photographer of some sort and took some nude pictures of some women and a jealous husband killed him...... Not sure if that is 100% accurate, but the finding the body in the crick part is....

As for me, i haven't really found much of anything that is out of the ordinary while hunting. 

When i was younger my friends and I would hike back a couple of miles into the woods to an old abandoned house. About 1/4 mile before you would get to the house there was the family graveyard. They lost quite a few babies in the 1800's according to the stones. Pretty sad stuff.....


----------



## CMA121885

*Oh I also found*

I also found a nasa computer system thingy 2 years ago in a WMA by my house. It had been launched somewhere on the west coast and made it all the way to LA. They had a tracking device on it, But the antenna somehome got broke when it landed. It was about 1 foot square and had a parachute attached to it. It has a sticker on the side that said pleace call this number if found, Took it home and called the number and found out that it was a nasa experimental thing. Plus it said REWARD!!! So the women told me to ship it to them and they would send me a 100 dollar debit card. Needless to say, I was off working and the card came to my house. Ol lady spent it before i got home. I had some plans for some arrows and stuff......Dang women.......hahah JK!!


----------



## Keesey

Mine aren't that great but when I was a kid I did alot of squirrel hunting at my grandparents house and I found a motorcycle from like the 50's or somethin (i went back lookin for it but someone else took it) I found an old cabin with a well near it. When me and my dad got close to the house we heard somethin grunt at us so we backed up and got outta there fast. Later on my cousin went there and in the house and found bloody hand prints inside. On some WMA a year or so ago me and my dad found this really old "shrine" looking thing


----------



## popestev

I have found a few sheds but that is about it for while hunting.

I used to go to the Glamis sand dunes when I lived in CA, we were always finding crashed dune buggy's and what not. But there is a drinking fountain on top of one of the dunes between Patton Vally and Mexico. The coolest buggy we found was one where they obviously had a really bad day because it was caving in on the center which means it was either built really bad or they had time to think about how long they were in the air before they crashed.


----------



## strtarrow

I wish somebody would find and return my old school Gerber Boot knife I was stupid enough to take into the Penciltucky woods a hundred years ago.


----------



## Huckelberry75

Lonestar63 said:


> Where i hunt there is what used to be an old cowboy line cabin. It's made of native stone from Archer County. Only thing wood on it is the roof, which mostly collapsed. I think its probably at least 120 yrs old or older. Amazing how small cabins used to be. It's probably only about 20'x10'. I was pokin around in their last yr. and found 3 antique branding irons. There was not a full brand on the end however, just a short bar, 2 curved and one straight. That only means one thing if you know anything about brands, RUSTLERS! Cow thieves used that little cabin and left their branding irons in there. Maybe they got strung up!
> I left em in there. I need to go get them, take some pics of them and the old cabin, and give them to a museum around here. Cattle thieves or not, its part of our history here.



My friend, you are correct. Those are called "running irons" and were indeed for changing brands over to something a little less conspicuous before selling the stolen cattle. Pretty cool find. Let's see some pics.


----------



## normbates1

cbrock1145 said:


> And how is this stuff dated?????


Possibly carbon dating of the paint pigments. As I said in my original post, other known bushman paintings on the property and area have been dated to 8-9K years old and that is what I was basing my estimate off of.


----------



## Cajun83

cbrock1145 said:


> And how is this stuff dated?????





normbates1 said:


> Possibly carbon dating of the paint pigments. As I said in my original post, other known bushman paintings on the property and area have been dated to 8-9K years old and that is what I was basing my estimate off of.


Actually carbon dating is only good for about 60,000 years and it only works on previously living carbon based items. 

It is called Radiometric dating and there are many types. Uranium-lead dating, Potassium-argon dating, Rubidium-strontium dating...


----------



## Lonestar63

Lonestar63 said:


> Where i hunt there is what used to be an old cowboy line cabin. It's made of native stone from Archer County. Only thing wood on it is the roof, which mostly collapsed. I think its probably at least 120 yrs old or older. Amazing how small cabins used to be. It's probably only about 20'x10'. I was pokin around in their last yr. and found 3 antique branding irons. There was not a full brand on the end however, just a short bar, 2 curved and one straight. That only means one thing if you know anything about brands, RUSTLERS! Cow thieves used that little cabin and left their branding irons in there. Maybe they got strung up!
> I left em in there. I need to go get them, take some pics of them and the old cabin, and give them to a museum around here. Cattle thieves or not, its part of our history here.





Huckelberry75 said:


> My friend, you are correct. Those are called "running irons" and were indeed for changing brands over to something a little less conspicuous before selling the stolen cattle. Pretty cool find. Let's see some pics.


Here's a few pics............


----------



## cujrh10

Cajun83 said:


> Actually carbon dating is only good for about 60,000 years and it only works on previously living carbon based items.
> 
> It is called Radiometric dating and there are many types. Uranium-lead dating, Potassium-argon dating, Rubidium-strontium dating...


I was under the impression that anything that was once biological in nature is carbon based and capable of being carbon dated. I imagine the paint was composed of plant material or possibly blood, making it dateable.


----------



## seacowboy

To add some validity to the arm story, there was a small boat that went missing and turned up on the beach off Port Canaveral with human remains inside but not all three. The guy took off out of the Gulf somewhere around Ft. Myers, with his son, who lived with his mother since they had been divorced for sometime, I can't remember the relation of the third person. They went out in some rough wx and the boat turned up days later. Never heard any more after the boat was found though.


----------



## Cajun83

cujrh10 said:


> I was under the impression that anything that was once biological in nature is carbon based and capable of being carbon dated. I imagine the paint was composed of plant material or possibly blood, making it dateable.


Everything on earth is carbon based but only with trace amounts of Carbon-14. The earth is 99% Carbon-12, 1% is Carbon-13 and 0.0000000001% is Carbon-14. 


Carbon dating is done by determining the decay rate of C-14 in an object (whether it be a plant, person, fish). Carbon-14 is found in every living creature on the planet as it is absorbed as it floats around in the atmosphere. When something dies, it stops absorbing C-14. 

The problem is that the item being dated must be less than 60,000 years old as C-14 has a half-life of less than 6,000 years. 

I know for sure that the pigments and such have been dated but the tools were likely the biggest evidence and since rocks were never living creatures (Well, they may have been... but it was certainly more than 60,000 years ago...) they use other methods of Radiometric dating.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I have found some old aluminum arrows sticking straight up in the ground. Figured someone aimed for the sky and let them go. :mg:


----------



## cujrh10

Cajun83 said:


> Everything is carbon based but not Carbon-14. The earth is 99% Carbon-12, 1% is Carbon-13 and 0.0000000001% is Carbon-14.
> 
> 
> Carbon dating is done by determining the decay rate of C-14 in an object (whether it be a plant, person, fish). Carbon-14 is found in every living creature on the planet as it is absorbed as it floats around in the atmosphere. When something dies, it stops absorbing C-14.
> 
> The problem is that the item being dated must be less than 60,000 years old as C-14 has a half-life of less than 6,000 years.
> 
> I know for sure that the pigments and such have been dated but the tools were likely the biggest evidence and since rocks were never living creatures (Well, they may have been... but it was certainly more than 60,000 years ago...) they use other methods of Radiometric dating.



so the pigments in the paint were dated correct? case closed then ...... BTW, humans have been around a lot longer than 4,000 years. 4,000 years barely even scratches the surface of the human race and our evolution over time.


----------



## FiremanJeff

When I was in high school, my Dad and I were rabbit hunting with Dad's best buddy and our beagles, along the Salem River behind the Cowtown Rodeo (you south Jersey bowhunters know the place!). We came upon a still! It was still warm to the touch, so had recently been used. Even though we were armed with shotguns, I was kinda nervous, having watched too many movies about "moonshiners"! We didn't hang around, but took with us a lantern and a machete we found there.

Jeff


----------



## Cajun83

cujrh10 said:


> so the pigments in the paint were dated correct? case closed then ...... BTW, humans have been around a lot longer than 4,000 years. 4,000 years barely even scratches the surface of the human race and our evolution over time.


Yes, if they were infact less than 60,000 years old. 

I never said that humans were only around 4,000 years ago. I believe we have been here for more like 150,000-200,000 years.


----------



## rubbinbuck

firemedic5586 said:


> I came across this along a stream once.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxlyKA9O9LA&feature=related


Me too, me too!


----------



## millerw289

Zombie said:


> I lost my wedding ring 2 years ago. Looked everywhere for it, even called Walmart and Menards where I had been that day. No luck.
> Couple weeks later when I was outside my truck lacing my boots getting ready to hit my blind, there it was laying upright between a couple rocks.
> What are the odds?:cheers:


Just like the song, "I saw God today". That was from God.


----------



## armedic1

Couple of fold up chairs, arrows, and just recently a ladder stand on property that I'm the only one that has permission to hunt... I'll be using it this season :thumbs_up


----------



## Art May

*found an old compound in the case.*

We were driving deer a few years back. When we were all done we were standing around talking. My buddy looks over to find a pile of old hunting junk. This stuff had been there for a long time. The best thing was a fred bear compound bow from the 80's. The case on it was all rotten it had been there so long. So we are standing around laughing and playing with the bow when a group of a couple more guys not with us came out from there drive. The one older guy could not beleive we had found a bow and some hunting equipment just left in the woods. The kicker is that he really liked the bow said all it needed was a new string and some wd 40 LOL would my buddy be interested in selling it. I would have just gave it to him but my buddy took a twenty. True story.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Cajun83 said:


> Everything on earth is carbon based but only with trace amounts of Carbon-14. The earth is 99% Carbon-12, 1% is Carbon-13 and 0.0000000001% is Carbon-14.
> 
> 
> Carbon dating is done by determining the decay rate of C-14 in an object (whether it be a plant, person, fish). Carbon-14 is found in every living creature on the planet as it is absorbed as it floats around in the atmosphere. When something dies, it stops absorbing C-14.
> 
> The problem is that the item being dated must be less than 60,000 years old as C-14 has a half-life of less than 6,000 years.
> 
> I know for sure that the pigments and such have been dated but the tools were likely the biggest evidence and since rocks were never living creatures (Well, they may have been... but it was certainly more than 60,000 years ago...) they use other methods of Radiometric dating.


----------



## CIHUNTER

Please someone explain the golf balls in the timber. I find them everywhere I hunt. Nobody on around my properties plays golf, and noone around the father inlaws property does either. Over the last few years I propably have found thirty golf balls. These three different properties are strung out between 18miles.


----------



## PlainandTall

My guess- CROWS!! Crows will pick up golf balls off the course- they resemble eggs- a food source for crows... they can fly with them...


----------



## e-manhunt

i was thinking that maybe there was a "big hitter" in the area, but he probably can't putt worth a darn.


----------



## seacowboy

Foxes pickup golf balls all the time and take them back to their den, until they really try to bite into them and get a tooth ache. Friend has lot if pics from his fromt cause all his balls were disapearing, thougt it was high schoolers so he put a camera out and found a
fox taking them across the street. He went and found at least 50 under a log but lost a bunch more. The next week he solved the problem for good.


----------



## airwolf

Cajun83 said:


> Yes, if they were infact less than 60,000 years old.
> 
> I never said that humans were only around 4,000 years ago. I believe we have been here for more like 150,000-200,000 years.


I did . I said that because I thought i heard sumwhare that humans have only existed for like 5,000 years I guess I was way off thou ?


----------



## kenmack

I went to TX for a turkey hunt. While buying my license, I admired a Schrade knife in the knife display. It was not too big and not too small, fixed clip blade with a gut hook. I came close to buying it but talked my way out of it. On the fifth day of the hunt I shot my 4th bird to fill my last tag. On my way out, feeling like all was well in the world, I found the exact model knife. It had a stone worn blade and I didn't like the way it felt in the hand so I was glad I didn't buy the one in the store.

In 1978 I found an old shack on top of an appalacian mountain where there were no improved roads. It was mostly ruined but there were the legs to an old foot pumped sewing machine inside. I want to go get them and make a table out of them.


----------



## derek4real_17

Some body's crop.


----------



## twisted1600

*I couldn't take it home.....*

Last year we came across an old mine.
An old silver ore shed...............







and inside.......








A week later on a different hill.....








Hardly any bullet holes!!!


----------



## twisted1600

A couple seasons ago after shooting my bull I was hiking a shortcut out to find my partner and came across this in the brush!!!!







I took it home,took some pictures and put it on a shelf in the garage.During spring cleanup last year,I was cleaning in the garage and I set it on the floor.I came back about an hour later to....my dog eating it:mg:
Nothing but a few teeth left!

Good dog or bad dog?


----------



## 60xar

I have never found much, but I mentioned this thread to a buddy of mine at work today, he had some great stories. (all public land) one day him and his buddy were walking while hunting and his buddy tripped on something. He looked down and out of everthing possible in the woods to trip on it was the bolt of a rifle! The whole rifle was buried except the bolt. A few years later he was about 2 miles back in some public land, way away from any roads or houses, looks up ahead of him and there on the ground is a pair of size 10 boys underwear. He thought that was wierd, he said he picked them up with a stick and they were clean. Figures they must have been stuck to someones jacket from being in the dryer together or something.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

60xar said:


> I have never found much, but I mentioned this thread to a buddy of mine at work today, he had some great stories. (all public land) one day him and his buddy were walking while hunting and his buddy tripped on something. He looked down and out of everthing possible in the woods to trip on it was the bolt of a rifle! The whole rifle was buried except the bolt. A few years later he was about 2 miles back in some public land, way away from any roads or houses, looks up ahead of him and there on the ground is a pair of size 10 boys underwear. He thought that was wierd, he said he picked them up with a stick and they were clean. Figures they must have been stuck to someones jacket from being in the dryer together or something.


MJ is blushing from the grave...


----------



## LLama_BOB

A lot of people that don't believe in evolution will say that humans have only been around for 5000 years.


----------



## Huckelberry75

Lonestar63 said:


> Here's a few pics............



Pretty cool!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bowhunter110

a couple sheds and a treestand on our property that hadn't been used in a few years with a bunch of steps ingrown into the tree. took the stand and gave it to a friend. now i gotta get the steps. thats all i cant think of for right now..


----------



## FIZZY

He wasn't hunting, but catfishing. My buddy found a car in the river with it's lights on. Thought somebody died. Turns out kids stole it & dumped it after a joy ride.


----------



## daltongang

I found a meth lab in the woods when I went to hang treestands once. Didn't have much time to hang stands that day with cops taking up most of my day!


----------



## gamoboy

twisted1600 said:


> Last year we came across an old mine.
> An old silver ore shed...............
> View attachment 672152
> 
> and inside.......
> View attachment 672153
> 
> 
> A week later on a different hill.....
> View attachment 672156
> 
> 
> Hardly any bullet holes!!!


what is the stuff inside?


----------



## VThokie10

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## ryan85

Back in the 60 they did some logging in the river bottom by our farm. When I was kid I found there out house, old gas jugs, some big metal milk jugs and a bunch of old tools. A couple days later I walked up on a dulldozer that was in pieces. I asked my grandpa about it he said the story was it caught on fire while they were logging he thought they got it out though.

Me and a buddy were scouting some land of his a couple years ago found the canopy of a fighter jet. Asked around and nobody new anything about it. Later him and his dad went back and got.


----------



## darin1973

A few years ago my son and i were in south Texas hunting hogs and while all the way back of this ranch we turned a corner and there were about 20 mexicans that took off running in the brush as we pulled up they had ran right into a large wall of cactus man i felt bad for them. later that same hunt we were hunting up by the road as we were tracking a hog my son shot we found a bunch of older pack backs filled with old clothes and junk.


----------



## TreeBandit

I once found a blade off a rage broadhead it must have fallen off in flight before it hit it's mark.


----------



## nmubowyer

i found a burnt face of a baby doll nailed to a tree in michigans up, didnt hunt that area much after that


----------



## queenie3232

A naked man peeing behind his camper in the campground that is behind where I hunt...ukey: Sure as heck had no idea I was there..


----------



## nmhuntr

MACHINST said:


> MUST HAVE BEEN LOST AND SHOT THREE TIMES TO SIGNAL FOR HELP:set1_rolf2:


now that theres funny I don't care who you are...


----------



## twisted1600

gamoboy said:


> what is the stuff inside?


Inside the shed?
Tag on the shed identified it as the ********** Silver Mine. 
Last date July 10 1963.
I'll assume it to be crushed silver ore.
Which I found unusual....at one time the county produced more gold then any area in the country.


----------



## panick

I once found this older gentleman wondering around the woods crying he was lost,i took his hand and led him back to the public land parking lot.


----------



## shadetree

I found a hole in the ground about 3 feet wide and about 18" deep with either a meteorite or a piece of space junk in the bottom of it. I still have it in my desk drawer at work and thought someday I would run across someone that could identify it.
Several years ago while spring turkey hunting I came up on what looked like a trash dump in the middle of timber company land a long way from any road. It turned out to be a lot of stationary, envelopes, thank you cards, pictures, etc from a funeral home in Paris Texas that had been hit by a tornado. I was at least 80 miles from Paris in S/W Arkansas and all this stuff was in a couple of acres. I guess the tornado had picked the stuff up and carried that far before puking it out. I called the funeral home and told them about it.
I have found a couple of stashes left by sheep herders in the mountains of Colorado that had been there long enough that the cans that contained the food were a big hunk of rust, but the peaches were still good. I have also found some very nice arrow heads in south Texas that I assumed were Comanche and many arrow heads in S/W Arkansas that I assume were Caddo.


----------



## Bowhunter110

a dead deer with a RAGE stuck in his shoulder!!! jk haha


----------



## selemdog

Let me think. A knife, chair for a blind, deer grunt call, blaze orange mask, blaze orange hat, camo Cubs hat, Army issue cap, gloves, a few dead deer (1 with a nice 9pt rack on it) and shotgun shells.

that is all i can remember.


----------



## Nalgi

*3 items of interest found*

1. quail hunting along a stream and found garden hoses streched out in the stream, backed out called sheriff and they busted a huge pot farm, complete with booby traps! (lesson is; if you see hose in a stream its a pot irrigation system)

2. In the middle of BC on a mtn goat hunt I SAT on a leatherman in the case!

3. While on a weekend hike with the boy scouts we came upon a Satanic alter that had pentagrams painted on it and satanic chants written on paper stuffed in the rocks. We beat feet!!!


----------



## timbermutt

Just a couple weeks ago the plastic perscription bottle I use to carry my Tinks 69 soaked wicks fell out of my pocket, it is empty. The private property I hunt is surrounded by houses and all kinds of people walk around out there, which we don't care for. Well, what's the first thing most people do when they find a pill bottle... open it and take a big sniff. I wish I could be there to see the lucky person's face!ukey:


----------



## pt&bw

I found a relatively modern bayonet in its metal sheath miles from any trailhead or road. It had obviously been there quite a while as it was difficult to pull out and to clean, but it cleaned up to a pristine condition. No pitting or corrosion of any kind.


----------



## spoco57

A nice Cabelas folding chair that had been sitting in the woods for over a year... covered with leaves and sunk into the dirt. Also the hood off a 48 Ford, out in the middle of nowhere. 

Someone on here said he found a good wool sock. I think I'd leave that one alone. Same with a wadded dollar bill. You never know where those things have been.


----------



## Bowdon

This isn't hunting, but once I went down to the lake to shoot carp and on a old road bed I look out on to the water and seen the tip of a pole sticking up. I waded out to it and it was a branned new West Ben reel and pole with the price tag still on it. Some one lift it in and for got it. The lake came up over night about 3 or 4 feet and the only thing sticking out was the tip off it. There wasn't any fish on it but the bait was gone when I reeled it in. I still have the set and use it some times fishing


----------



## TlockTerror

Earlier this year while antelope hunting in western SD i ran across a 1970 pontiac GTO judge on the bank of a dam. It was beyond repair but i took the vin plate off it and checked it and it was an original Judge. Pretty cool find. Thought about trying to go get it and see if i could restore it but i have done 5 GTO's and there was no way this one was saveable.ukey:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

TlockTerror said:


> Earlier this year while antelope hunting in western SD i ran across a 1970 pontiac GTO judge on the bank of a dam. It was beyond repair but i took the vin plate off it and checked it and it was an original Judge. Pretty cool find. Thought about trying to go get it and see if i could restore it but i have done 5 GTO's and there was no way this one was saveable.ukey:


man, that just makes me sick to my stomach.ukey: My dad is a bodyman & specializes in resto's, he found an original Yenko Camaro a guy won't let go of cuz he's "gonna get to it one of these days." Its just rotting away. Sad to see that stuff. Anyways, sorry for the hijack.

I've not found anything interesting yet, just the run of the mill shotgun shells, old arrows, & other misc. junk.


----------



## longshot23

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> man, that just makes me sick to my stomach.ukey: My dad is a bodyman & specializes in resto's, he found an original Yenko Camaro a guy won't let go of cuz he's "gonna get to it one of these days." Its just rotting away. Sad to see that stuff. Anyways, sorry for the hijack.
> 
> I've not found anything interesting yet, just the run of the mill shotgun shells, old arrows, & other misc. junk.




wow, I wonder if he knows hes letting a true beauty rot. What year?


----------



## dt5150

i love this thread..

i found a realtree ez hanger last year, but that's about it really. nothing good. i seem to find a lot of balloons, 3 this year alone. oh, and a buddy of mine found a pair of bushnell binos last year when we were turkey hunting. i actually sat on them.


----------



## longbeard2212

HUNTNMT said:


> Last fall my dad and I were hunting a wilderness area in Montana and were about 3 miles from the trail head the first morning. We had climbed about half way up the mountain to our pet stop and stopped to camo up and take a leak. When I looked down at where I was about to go, I see the unmistakeable eyepiece cover to Swarovski binos. I reached down and picked up a set of 10x42 Swarovskis that looked like they had been bitten by a bear on both ends. We are still not sure if the owner was attacked(grizzly country) or if they just got lost them and were chewed on later but after sending them in for repair, I am pretty happy with that bit of luck. We pretty much knew after that find we were not going to enjoy any luck on the elk.


While hunting in Montana this year, we were packing a elk out on a mule, we reached an opening on top and he deciced to take off. My buddies fan pack was strapped on the rack, long story short we found the mule in about a mile away, he had lost the fanny pack, brand new and one bag of meat. After about 10 hours of tracking the mule step for step we found a cow call, a lighter and the bag off meat, never found the fanny pack, in it was his knives, a digital camera that had great pictures on it and a one week old HD Sony video camera about $1800 worth of gear. That was a bad deal


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

longshot23 said:


> wow, I wonder if he knows hes letting a true beauty rot. What year?


its a 69, black on orange w/ black interior. He knows, he's just lazy & doesn't want to let it go.


----------



## longbeard2212

This might sound crazy but it happened. I was turkey hunting on afternoon just relaxing on a big tree on the edge of the property I was hunting when i heard four wheelers coming on the property north of me. They got closer and closer, finally it sounded like they were right behind me in the dry creek bottom, I thought so much for this so I got up to leave when I peaked around the tree to see where they were. this guy had this lady bent off one of the four wheelers going to town.


----------



## LittleCrow

shadetree said:


> I found a hole in the ground about 3 feet wide and about 18" deep with either a meteorite or a piece of space junk in the bottom of it. I still have it in my desk drawer at work and thought someday I would run across someone that could identify it.


Ever see the movie "Joe Dirt"?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> its a 69, black on orange w/ black interior. He knows, he's just lazy & doesn't want to let it go.


that just makes me sick, for the judge and the camaro. But what can you do you want it but you cant have it.


----------



## Sal Sorrento

*weird*

My cousin and I were rabbit hunting along some railroad tracks and his dog started acting really wierd. we came up on an area where there were many animals dead. Racoons, pigs, dogs, and a couple other that I do not remember, some beheaded, some with no fur on them, only skin. It was WEIRDDD! we looked around for a few minutes and skooted off creeped out like all to be damned!

Once while pheasant hunting, we found a spike buck with a broken back that could not get away about 200 yards from the road. Not sure what broke his back, but it was sad. He was very scared when we approached him. We called the DEC and they shot him and gave us the meat. His bladder was as big as a football when we gutted him. He must have really had to piss, but couldn't! Poor guy.

Sal


----------



## TTNuge

dt5150 said:


> oh, and a buddy of mine found a pair of bushnell binos last year when we were turkey hunting. i actually sat on them.


You sat on them but your buddy found them??? I don't even want to know. :darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hoyt Hunter said:


> that just makes me sick, for the judge and the camaro. But what can you do you want it but you cant have it.


yup, what can ya do


----------



## shadetree

*Joe Dirt?*



LittleCrow said:


> Ever see the movie "Joe Dirt"?


Can't say that I have.


----------



## LittleCrow

shadetree said:


> Can't say that I have.


Joe Dirt, among his other adventures, finds a "meteorite" and takes it everywhere with him, talks to it, eats off of it. You name it, they did it together. Turns out it was a block of frozen airplane toilet waste that had fallen to Earth.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Hoyt Hunter said:


> that just makes me sick, for the judge and the camaro. But what can you do you want it but you cant have it.


Maybe these guys should watch Barrett Jackson and see what these cars bring.  Yenkos are rare and worth serious coin. Original Judges are worth some coin too.

Down near my house, when the water is low in a particular river, I see the cab of a mid 40's Ford pickup. Beyond fixing, home for fish now!


----------



## Yamahog12

I found a grunt call I had dropped 2 years before.


----------



## Yamahog12

Huskyhunter said:


> good topic !! i found a claypigion thrower, smut magazines all wrapped up in plastic bags in a fence row, a cooler full of beer packed with ice, a sink hole about the diamiter of a five gallon bucket and 10 feet deep, its now as big around as a swiming pool.


I think you found my smut mags. Were they about 35 years old?


----------



## Yamahog12

Years ago I found a raccoon's head on top of the snow. Just the head! Always wondered what the story behind that was.


----------



## skwiggsgonewild

LittleCrow said:


> Ever see the movie "Joe Dirt"?


GAH!!! As soon as I read his post that's EXACTLY what came to mind and I was gonna ask him the exact same thing but you beat me to it!! :angry:


----------



## hnter1018

Duck hunting in a marsh I found a bundle of of stuff. i picked it up and to me it looked like really old dynamite. They weren't flares but had a hole in the end where a wick would go. I left them.

also stumbled on an old man sitting in his truck on some power lines. thought I'd ask him how hunting was going and figured he wasn't hunting when I looked over and saw the stack of nudie mags on his passenger seat.


----------



## VA2

I was in the woods one time with a friend and my father when we noticed something falling out of the sky at a fast rate. It hit the ground about 100 yards away from us so we walked over to take a look. It was an orange that must have been tied to a balloon. 

Another time I was fishing a stream when I found a string with an email address on it. When I sent an email the recipient was from Indiana and they said they wanted to see how far a balloon would travel. I live in NY. 

The best thing I found was while I was turkey hunting on a power-line road. My uncle and I came up on a Porshe covered all up with brush.


----------



## ruffme

Hunting, a mason jar of canned meat at the end of about an hour walk in the middle of the prairie! Somebody must have really hated canned meat to walk it all the way out there!

Next one not hunting...don't ask me how why, etc...
but in college one fall my roommates and I kept coming across those rubber things that pleasure women....You know like the singer Dido.
Three different roommates found them in three different locations around town!
The final straw---we were going to the sporting goods store out at the mall to get some fishing tackle and we pull into a parking stall. In the next stall over is a brief case..well we pile out and run over to it and we start saying, ya, its full of money...the first one to open it buys the round...
Well you guessed it, we opened it and it was a collection of those things! Every size under the sun!


----------



## hockeymack17

late season bump


----------



## Mikegb88

Southpaw38 said:


> Found a guy sitting in my treestand once. I could have done without that one.


What happened after you found him?!


----------



## Huckelberry75

Mikegb88 said:


> What happened after you found him?!



I bet he was tough to field dress.....


----------



## EnglishKev

Bowhunter110 said:


> a dead deer with a RAGE stuck in his shoulder!!! jk haha



Must have been a joke, no way it would have been killed using a rage :mg: LoL

Kev


----------



## e-manhunt

A couple jet skis on a trailer off of a dirt road. Yup, stolen. I guess the braniacs who stole them did not have a good plan on where to hide them.


----------



## normbates1

Ttt


----------



## mudflap

I was doing a pipeline survey south of Tucson,AZ almost to Nogales when we came upon an old set of golf clubs, shoes, gloves pretty much the works. We were in the middle of nothing and they looked rough. We did what anybody would have done, we converted that barren space into a fine driving range. After we ran out of balls and any decent rocks we went back to surveying. This was also the job that we were surprised by some armed border patrol agents. They come out of nowhere and started asking if we were US citizens. Myself, the usual smart @$$, decided to not push it and just said yes sir. Now I am 6'2" about 320lbs and as white as they come. I guess there was reason to ask,lol.


----------



## e-manhunt

mudflap said:


> I was doing a pipeline survey south of Tucson,AZ almost to Nogales when we came upon an old set of golf clubs, shoes, gloves pretty much the works. We were in the middle of nothing and they looked rough. We did what anybody would have done, we converted that barren space into a fine driving range. After we ran out of balls and any decent rocks we went back to surveying. This was also the job that we were surprised by some armed border patrol agents. They come out of nowhere and started asking if we were US citizens. Myself, the usual smart @$$, decided to not push it and just said yes sir. Now I am 6'2" about 320lbs and as white as they come. I guess there was reason to ask,lol.


talk about shanking a ball into the rough!


----------



## RT1

one time at band camp...................sorry that was american pie quote.


----------



## S.W.Ill

Not hunting but........

Back around '92 my cousin told me about a pay lake he had fished and caught some nice catfish. Told me he lost his brand new zebco bullet rod and reel when a fish pulled it in. About a month later we went together and I snagged the eye on the end of the pole and pulled his rod in. He oiled it up put on new line and used it the rest of the day.

The next year I saw another zebco bullet get drug from the bottom of a different pond, it was cleaned up and put back to work as well. They must be tough reels.


----------



## Okccj

great thread...ttt


----------



## eyebrowcounter

I found a lens cover to a pair of nocks while grouse hunting,cool thing is, it was the one I lost turkey hunting in the spring.


----------



## RNO

My Daughters IPod that she lost when we had snow on the ground, hosed it out with contact cleaner and waited 3 days before we tried it. Charged and working after _she_ bought new headphones. I also found a BB gun with a bent barrel, it shot a little high. An old Thermos that had no topper, my StepDad put a cork in it and carried it to work for a few years until it was knocked over and hit the ground, shattered the glass liner inside.
A dollar, a zippo lighter, a six pack of Strohs in a paper bag, all at different times.


----------



## bustnbulls

Once found a guy that hung him self in a tree during an Elk hunt in Northern Az. He didnt want to be found cus he was about 1.7 miles from the road and his camp. It really didnt bother me to much but the lady I was helping on her archery elk hunt wasnt impressed and the hunt was over.


----------



## SilentChris

Awesome thread!

If anyone near Bank Head National forest is walking along a power pole line and finds my Primos deer call pleas let me know, thanks, lol.


----------



## ruffme

bustnbulls said:


> Once found a guy that hung him self in a tree during an Elk hunt in Northern Az. He didnt want to be found cus he was about 1.7 miles from the road and his camp. It really didnt bother me to much but the lady I was helping on her archery elk hunt wasnt impressed and the hunt was over.


ok sick but...
that's taking not getting an elk a little far isn't it?


----------



## Outback7028

I found an older fiberglass recurve in the woods when I was a kid.


----------



## Seanr900

*Finding Dino*

The only thing interesting I have found are a pair of dinosaur eggs. They were in a nice "nest" of dirt. 

I still want to see a pic of the arm!!!


----------



## airwolf

bustnbulls said:


> Once found a guy that hung him self in a tree during an Elk hunt in Northern Az. He didnt want to be found cus he was about 1.7 miles from the road and his camp. It really didnt bother me to much but the lady I was helping on her archery elk hunt wasnt impressed and the hunt was over.


thats crazy


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Scotty C said:


> This past year I found a huge 10 pointer dead on my dad's property near my stand. One of the guys that hunts on the neighboring properties mentioned to me that he had a blood trail from a huge buck going into our property. I told him he could gladly look for his deer on our property (he never found it). I found it 3 days later 35 yards from me stand. I called the the man who shot it (you could clearly see the bullet hole in the neck) and he was very excited. It was a good feeling to help out a fellow hunter that may have never found his trophy.


AWESOME, thank you for being a good and decent person. I am sure that "karma" will follow you. 

Hear too many times other hunters not doing the right thing, here is a great testament to helping each other out and doing the right thing.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Terry Marcum said:


> In the mid 80s while bow hunting elk on Emerald Mtn. near Steamboat Springs I was slipping though a lodgepole pine thicket and literally stepped on a model 721 Remington in 30 06. I took it over to the rancher's house and he knew exactly who it belonged to. It has been lost 10 to 15 years earlier while horseback hunting. The guy had his rifle scabbard facing backwards and the lodgepoles obviously drug it out. They looked for days and never did find it. It was rusted shut but the guy finally got his rifle.


another great story of doing the right thing. Hats off to you. A lot of people would have just kept it, but I am sure the guy that lost it was very happy.

Nice job !


----------



## Uncle Bucky

dsrhowdy said:


> This past deer season I found a cut-in-half 50 gallon drum where some guys had been burning insulation off of copper for the black market. They must have been in there alot b/c I didn't see too much deer activity on that farm this year. Last year it was common to see around 10 deer per day. This past spring I found a cell phone during a 3D shoot. Turns out it had naked girly pictures on it. We called a number titled "Dad" on it and he said his daughter had lost her phone. She lives about 50 miles from where I found it.
> 
> Howdy


:mg::mg::mg: WEre the pics of that girl ?


----------



## Uncle Bucky

John-in-VA said:


> I found an old 22 rifle that was all rusty ,and the stock had rotted off .3/4 lb pot cut in oz's in plactic bags in a 5 gal bucket with a lid on it .I also found a 18 year old girl that had ben murdered that day ,thats some thing I wish I had never found .It has ben about 35 years ago and I can still see her face .Only good thing they cought the couple that did it the next day .


Wow, very sorry you had to be the one to find her, but think of it this way, you finding her that quickly probably was a factor in the people responsible being caught. 

The longer cases go unsolved the harder they are to get solved.


----------



## KillerD

Im a big fan of this thread! You guys have found some really cool stuff! along with some creepy stuff too haha


----------



## 410gage

Found this grooved axe on the walk in to an afternoon deer stand. Forgot all about deer the rest of the day and walked every inch of that picked soybean field!


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Jacob05 said:


> My buddy and I hunting in the early MD muzzle loader season found a 2 liter soda bottle with water (we thiunk), shovel and a silver tarp duck taped all around the edges. Oh, there was dead guy in the tarp too!


:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:

What happened? Police find the people that killed him?


----------



## JamMorg

Last year we found one of those weather balloons that the weather service launches to check wind currents, temperature, atmospheric conditions, etc. There were instructions to send it back so we did.


----------



## uphunter

I wish someone would find my wallet and cell phone i lost the last two time I hunted.


----------



## 1justright

I have a stand on a nice Oak Island in the swamp. 300 Yards of shin deep water in all directions. I was raking leaves to plant some throw and grow when I saw a small Brass head. It was a 10" Brass Figurean of the Loan Ranger, it has (Zach, 1901) carved on the back of it. Man have toys changed, if little Zach could see it now......


----------



## godex003

One year I went to check one of our rifle stands and went up to find a sleeping bag, flashlight, lunch bag, and some bullets. At first I thought I scared someone out of it because they were trespassing, but the sandwiches were moldy as heck. I'm sure what really happened was that someone intended to go back out hunting one night and never did. Once they realized they were on private property they probably figured that their stuff wasn't worth trespassing again, or getting caught.

Another time, when I was really young (5-6), my dad and I were out in the woods just looking for deer sign. I was kicking some loose dirt and moss and kicked something that I thought was a rock. It ended up being an old rusty hatchet head. Well since we lived out in the country, my dad figured I couldn't get into any trouble having a rusty old, dulled down hatchet. Pretty much like having a hammer right? Well, a few months later I was screwing around with a friend (cityslicker) who wanted to play with this hatchet that I had. Since my dad told me not to let anyone else play with it, I wouldn't give it to the kid. This kid didn't like the idea very much and stuck his hand under the hatchet when I was chopping. I guess he thought that he'd teach me a lesson or something. Well, I chopped the kids finger off. Yep, I had no time to stop and BAM!!! clean off. He got the part of his finger re-attached, but for some reason he stopped playing with me after that.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

CIHUNTER said:


> Please someone explain the golf balls in the timber. I find them everywhere I hunt. Nobody on around my properties plays golf, and noone around the father inlaws property does either. Over the last few years I propably have found thirty golf balls. These three different properties are strung out between 18miles.



Did John Daly play any courses near there? he does hit the ball a LONG ways and sometimes WAY off course :embara:


----------



## iharangozo94

im happy i havent found half the things you guys have


----------



## CPinWV

10, 2 and 4 Dr Pepper bottle


----------



## tombstone01

ttt for arm pics:shade:


----------



## RCL

Back when I was in my early teens we would take our .22's or shotguns and head out squirrel or bunny hunting. There was an old railroad track north of home (still active at the time) that cut through the woodlots in between towns. We would walk the bed in one direction or the other hunting rabbits or go into the woods for squirrel.....which is where we would find the old hobo shacks. Found several over the years in different spots.....usually had an assortment of old tin coffee cans and cookware around, maybe an old fire pit or camp stove.
While hunting bunnies in fields around here we sometimes come across old stone foundations from an old homestead. Had to be careful around them....on occasion you would also find an old well. My brother found one once.....after he was waste deep in water. 20 degrees out, snow on the ground and we were a half mile from my truck. That was a brisk walk back for him....:wink:


----------



## Fritzzer

Wasn't hunting but...when I was a kid my father was a Ford salesman near the lakeshore of NW PA. The dealership broke ground in a woodlot to build a new dealership. My dad was walking around while the dozers were dropping timber scraping. he was standing there talking with someone when he looked down in the fresh dirt and saw a coin. Although dirty and weathered it was a french coin dated 1471. It cleaned up nicely and my brother still has it to this day. The find started my father's coin collecting after that. Must have been dropped by some Lake Erie French soldier / trader, Native American (Erie or Iroquois) or who knows what. Some day my brother will have it appraised.


----------



## goathollow

Uncle Bucky said:


> Did John Daly play any courses near there? he does hit the ball a LONG ways and sometimes WAY off course :embara:


Hillbilly golf....hit the balls in the air with a pitching wedge then shoot them like trap.


----------



## goathollow

about 15 years ago we were scouting on a new lease and we found several hammocks in different locations made from an old canvas tent, hemp rope, etc.....the thing was they were about 30 feet in the air suspended between a couple of trees or large limbs. No tree steps or ladders going up to them. Confused and curious we asked around. Turns out there was a guy...a hermit of sorts...that lived on that back side of the woods we leased. Folks around there said he was a bit "touched in the head" and used those hammocks to hunt out of. He would climb up in them and lay there for as long as a couple of days waiting on a deer to pass by (I don't know where or how he pooped so don't ask). Apparently he would remove his shoes and socks tie them together around his neck and shinny up the tree. Those that saw him do it said he looked like a monkey the way he went up the tree so fast.


----------



## JezterVA

CMA121885 said:


> I mean what the heck is someone doin with a blow up doll 4 miles from the nearest road????????


I'd tell you, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you already know. :wink:


----------



## Bowtoons

I came across a tree with an american flag at the base stuck in the ground and a bird feeder haging from one of the limbs. Pretty freeky. The only conclusion I came to was someone fell out of the tree and died or it was someones favorite tree who died ( a memorial) Needless to say I didn't end up hunting in that spot.


----------



## jumpin jim

Opening day of gun season late 80s. I found an old man passed out snoring, holding a 30-30. Two empty PBRs laying next to him. Between houghton and higgins lake MI.


----------



## moondoondude

I have found a couple old graveyards from the slave days that are probably the most interesting.


----------



## Acts 10:13

My grandpa Loyd was a mean old Arkansas cuss who refused to buy meat from the super market because he preferred to kill/fish for his own and therefore he refused to obey season dates as well  He is the sole reason that my dad and I love the outdoors and love hunting. Anyway, he died from brain cancer a few years back. Before he knew he had a tumor causing pressure on his brain, he was out "squirrel" hunting (read deer hunting out of season) in September on family property. He was hiking up one of his favorite saddles between two ridges. At that moment (we assume), the tumor started affecting his balance and ability to walk. He lost his balance and fell down, dropping his orange vest (that he was not wearing), his flashlight, and worst of all, his glasses. He unloaded and used his .22 as a crutch to blindly hobble out of the woods, across the creek and back to his truck, at least a half mile away. 

My dad went back the next day or so and tried to find his stuff, mainly his glasses, but was unsuccessful. We were hunting there two years later, after his death, and stumbled upon some stuff laying against an old log - an orange vest that was chewed to bits by rats, a flashlight that didn't work, but we never found his glasses. 

Whenever I walk past that log, I always dig around in the leaves and sure enough, if you dig deep enough, you still find little bits and scraps of an orange vest. I dread the day I dig and they're all gone.


----------



## mathewsshooter9

ive found dead deer, arrows, old wooden deer stands, gun shells, sheds, and a fox paw stuck in a bear style trap chewed off


----------



## turkeykiller22

*ttt*



slamjammer1 said:


> Found this guiding last year. Also and bloody arrow from the year before and the 6x6 300 class elk that I believe it took down. And a giant burl.


Thats freaking crazy..


----------



## goathollow

Acts 10:13 said:


> My grandpa Loyd was a mean old Arkansas cuss who refused to buy meat from the super market because he preferred to kill/fish for his own and therefore he refused to obey season dates as well  He is the sole reason that my dad and I love the outdoors and love hunting. Anyway, he died from brain cancer a few years back. Before he knew he had a tumor causing pressure on his brain, he was out "squirrel" hunting (read deer hunting out of season) in September on family property. He was hiking up one of his favorite saddles between two ridges. At that moment (we assume), the tumor started affecting his balance and ability to walk. He lost his balance and fell down, dropping his orange vest (that he was not wearing), his flashlight, and worst of all, his glasses. He unloaded and used his .22 as a crutch to blindly hobble out of the woods, across the creek and back to his truck, at least a half mile away.
> 
> My dad went back the next day or so and tried to find his stuff, mainly his glasses, but was unsuccessful. We were hunting there two years later, after his death, and stumbled upon some stuff laying against an old log - an orange vest that was chewed to bits by rats, a flashlight that didn't work, but we never found his glasses.
> 
> Whenever I walk past that log, I always dig around in the leaves and sure enough, if you dig deep enough, you still find little bits and scraps of an orange vest. I dread the day I dig and they're all gone.


Wow, what an awesome story...stuff memories and legends are made of. You might consider commemorating that spot with a big old rock or something. Someday you'll be walking through the woods with your son or daughter and that log won't be there to remind you of him. You'll want to pass that story on to the next generations.


----------



## turkeykiller22

*Omg*



bustnbulls said:


> Once found a guy that hung him self in a tree during an Elk hunt in Northern Az. He didnt want to be found cus he was about 1.7 miles from the road and his camp. It really didnt bother me to much but the lady I was helping on her archery elk hunt wasnt impressed and the hunt was over.


I think that would pretty much freak me out.


----------



## e-manhunt

Whenever I walk past that log, I always dig around in the leaves and sure enough, if you dig deep enough, you still find little bits and scraps of an orange vest. I dread the day I dig and they're all gone. (quote)


I got a similar place. leave the pieces there. They are meant to be there. Look at 'em. cover 'em back up for next time -- and your children's next time.


----------



## goathollow

salthunter said:


> Tons of junk
> a rifle without a stock
> a 1 yard stainless food mixer
> lots of old mining equipment
> a couple airplane wrecks
> human bones( in a flannal shirt and jeans)
> 8 or nine arrows and an arrow head,..



What was that dudes name that jumped out of jetliner with a bag of money...way back when. Wasn't that over Idaho???


----------



## kbrando

DB Cooper


----------



## yokelokie

*sasquatch dung and human finger bones*

I found a fresh turd that either came from a sasquatch or the biggest ******* in SE Oklahoma. I swear it was 2 feet long and big around as a fence post. I also found what I seriously thought were 2 human finger bones, but my killjoy doctor told me they probably came from a coyote paw. Other than that, just boring stuff like poachers, dope farmers, etc. I just remembered. Once on top of a VERY REMOTE and steep, rocky mountain I found where someone had dug a fox hole in the rocks (they had spent a LONG time at it). It was covered by a half sheet of plywood and some dead branches. Pretty creepy.


----------



## mathews86

i have found many things lots of golf balls 100's of them i dont know were they all come from i have found a 410 single shot stuck in the side of the bank of a river a grunt call lots of buckets some old tree stands but i think i have found well me and my brother did about five years ago something that no one else can top and if they can i want to hear about it. Ok here it is we where talking to my grandmas friend arcoss the road about hunting and he gave us permision to bow hunt his land about 60 acers or so the old my man said he has owned this land since 1968 and his son was the only one that went back there and he said his son died in a car crash in 1974 and no one has really gone back since then. it was early Aug. and we started putting up stand and scouting a little as we where almost done putting stands up when we thought to put one more up in the far south part of the land we followed a old growed up log road and at the end of the road right were we thought to put a stand was somthing that was a real eye opener i the was a 1969 GTO JUDGE with trees all grew up around it and the screw driver still in the dash so it was stolin like 30 years ago by the son and he must have never told anyone it was back there im still in awe about it


----------



## KillerD

My first year of deer hunting a buddy we hunt with shot a deer right before dark. So my dad gives my a mini mag flash light to hold while they gut the deer. I walked out of the woods with flashlight. but somewhere along the trail I must have dropped it. We looked all over for it the next day but couldn't find it.

Well 3 years later while hunting grouse I happened to stumble on a mini mag flash light. And wouldn't ya know it but it was the same flashlight I lost :shade: And it still worked! I was impressed! been using mag lights ever since! :darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt3

coyote hunting on some BLM land in CA with a good friend of mine. Finished calling and here comes this car down the dirt road about 1/4 mi distant. Young couple gets out and start to 'enjoy the view'. We unloaded and watched through the scopes....after they completed their sight seeing, we stood up (full camo) and gave a hooping and hollering applause. They couldn't tell where it was coming from and hightailed it right back past us...hilarious....20 mins they'll never forget.


----------



## Huckelberry75

yokelokie said:


> I found a fresh turd that either came from a sasquatch or the biggest ******* in SE Oklahoma. I swear it was 2 feet long and big around as a fence post. I also found what I seriously thought were 2 human finger bones, but my killjoy doctor told me they probably came from a coyote paw. Other than that, just boring stuff like poachers, dope farmers, etc. I just remembered. Once on top of a VERY REMOTE and steep, rocky mountain I found where someone had dug a fox hole in the rocks (they had spent a LONG time at it). It was covered by a half sheet of plywood and some dead branches. Pretty creepy.


That sounds like Lost Mountain, North of Moyers. Ever been to Spirit Lake, above the Kiamichi River?


----------



## PeteTheArcher

*This was freaky...*

On a Friday in 2006 I lent my hunting buddy a pair of socks. It was pretty chilly and we have about a mile walk into the public land we were hunting. I gave him directions to my stand, which were not very good, and I think he finally did find it. 

The next morning I set out for the same stand. It's dark, early morning and I'm probably 3/4 of the way to my stand - 1/2 of this walk is trail and 1/2 is through woods w/ no trail. So, I stop because I'm getting warm and I look down and see an odd shape in the snow. This shape is about a 6 inches away from my boot, so I'm literally looking straight down. I bent over to see what it was and it was one of my socks that I lent my buddy the night before. 

He didn't even know he lost it...it was pretty funny and a one in a million chance that I would stop, look down, and see this blob, which ended up being MY sock!


----------



## ChuckT

I have found lots of arrow heads while hunting


----------



## idavis

I once found 2 naked lesbians dead in a old GTO that was parked under a tree with a severed arm from Florida in the trunk


----------



## beast

isaacd said:


> I once found 2 naked lesbians dead in a old GTO that was parked under a tree with a severed arm from Florida in the trunk


I gotta ask... how did you know they were lesbians?


----------



## idavis

same way I knew the arm was from Florida


----------



## icedemon

CIHUNTER said:


> Please someone explain the golf balls in the timber. I find them everywhere I hunt. Nobody on around my properties plays golf, and noone around the father inlaws property does either. Over the last few years I propably have found thirty golf balls. These three different properties are strung out between 18miles.


Do you live near an airforce base?

I know I've heard of C-130 crews opening the ramp and using the plane as a mobile driving range


----------



## Trooper8113

*finding things*



icedemon said:


> Do you live near an airforce base?
> 
> I know I've heard of C-130 crews opening the ramp and using the plane as a mobile driving range


this is either hilarious or scary, i havent decided yet. I once found mail from Cleveland Ohio about 20 yds from my deer stand. It was 1985 and we had tornados come through the area. Cleveland is about 350 miles from there.


----------



## Trooper8113

*finding things*

that last message was screwed up. I tried to use the quote thing but it would not let me use the one I wanted.


----------



## e-manhunt

Trooper8113 said:


> this is either hilarious or scary, i havent decided yet. I once found mail from Cleveland Ohio about 20 yds from my deer stand. It was 1985 and we had tornados come through the area. Cleveland is about 350 miles from there.


Or just a drunk and disoriented postman.


----------



## pybowhtr

*turkey call*

i was spring turkey hunting, and after bagging a nice gobbler with a shotgun returned to the tree i was leaning against to find and old box call. It turned out to be my brothers turkey call from where he had taken a gobbler 5 years earlier from the same tree base.


----------



## jeffery617

I have found lots of arrows but I can never seem to find my own.


----------



## WEEGEE

HARTMAN25 said:


> when i was a kid i got a gas powered helicopter that would fly up into the air and drop a little toy soldier thing and he would parachute down. Well it was windy the day that i tried it and it blew over top of the trees. about 5 years later i was walking in the woods with my squirrel gun and about a half mile back in i found it laying on the ground.


you just gave me an idea!!!!!
helicopter and cam...........deer drone...........wow what an idea!
see 'em fly down and drive 'em right to my house!
no camo, no stands,no early morning hunts.
just some coffee and a radio controler and prop my feet up and watch the parade go by !he he he


----------



## WEEGEE

we found a skelton and a 10 speed bike while squirrel hunting .....seems as a college kid didn't like the school or life anymore.
found in sept. went missing in july.


----------



## kunas

isaacd said:


> same way I knew the arm was from Florida


lol, nice1


----------



## 419deerhunter

Wasnt while hunting but while in Iraq we were in the countryside doing searches with metal detectors got a hit on it started digging and found a chevy fullsize truck buried in a guys back yard with a old enfeild-sp in it. The guy said he worked in the city before Saddam was taken out and stole the truck and buried it was hoping to use it after the war i guess lol


----------



## Christopher67

419deerhunter said:


> Wasnt while hunting but while in Iraq we were in the countryside doing searches with metal detectors got a hit on it started digging and found a chevy fullsize truck buried in a guys back yard with a old enfeild-sp in it. The guy said he worked in the city before Saddam was taken out and stole the truck and buried it was hoping to use it after the war i guess lol



:set1_rolf2:


----------



## John 2290

A marijuana patch worth about 250,000.00. It's there every year!:mg:


----------



## flounderv2

Well I wasnt hunting but when I was 14, I was riding my jetski and found a body floating in the lake. Guy had gone missing a week earlier when he was drinking with people on a boat and decided to swim to shore at night. Well he never showed up on shore and they believe he drown and was tangled in the weeds under the water. I thought it was a log and was going to grab it and throw it on shore to keep myself and other boaters/skiers from hitting it. Wasnt till I reached down when I noticed that the log had hair and it was actually a body floating vertical in the water with just the top of his head breaking the surface.


----------



## Christopher67

John 2290 said:


> A marijuana patch worth about 250,000.00. It's there every year!:mg:



How do you know what the street value is, *LOL.*


----------



## John 2290

Awe, I don't know. Experience I guess:wink:


----------



## Skeeter_Eater

ttt


----------



## elkoholik

I found a real nice set of compact binoculars while hunting deep in NY, and lost them three years later while hunting in Mississippi. Liked them so much I threw down $400 to get another pair!


----------



## critterstalker

while walking back to my truck on a little two track road about a 1/4 from the truck my buddy stepped down through 3-4 inches of snow and heard a clinking sound.So we kicked the snow away and there lay my truck keys! I forgot to pull them out that morning and do to the snow we never heard them fall.The best find ever:cheers:


----------



## Tradbow Guy

Remington 870. Machete. One time at a park hunt I came upon 2 11-87's, some nice cammo scent lok jackets, sitting right in the middle of a clearing on top of the ridge. Lucky for the owner I wasnt a theif and left the stuff there and came across him and his wife a few hundred yards away dragging a doe. Also I hunt public land so I find at least 2 or 3 buck skulls a year from where guys have wounded deer and never found them. Also probley about 60 or more climber/ladder stands on public ground that i've walked by and left alone.


----------



## Washi

Seanr900 said:


> The only thing interesting I have found are a pair of dinosaur eggs. They were in a nice "nest" of dirt.
> 
> I still want to see a pic of the arm!!!


You mean dinosaur egg fossils? I think those are worth a decent chunk of money. Even the nest would be worth money. Even if they weren't they would be cool just to have.


----------



## rodney482

Religion....:thumbs_up


----------



## 25ft-up

I was climbing a tree in the middle of nowhere when I spotted a gold class H.S. ring on the ground below me. The persons name was engraved on the inside so I turned it in to the H.S. and they located the person who had moved out west. I got a nice thank you letter, but I still wonder how it ended up there.


----------



## rjdumas

*Found*

I wondered on to a Meth lab once. And then also found some pot plants.


----------



## BigPoppa96

Probably the best would be a 4 wheel drive diesel powered Ingersol Rand side by side with a dump bed. That thing was pretty sweet and a great find. We called the State Police because we knew it had to be stolen and I wasn't about to get a Receiveing Stolen Property case and loose my job. Course we did take it on a test run while we were waiting for th PSP.


----------



## pinski79

beast said:


> I gotta ask... how did you know they were lesbians?


short finger nails


----------



## hardball15

pinski79 said:


> short finger nails


So true! Not alot of people know that. I didnt know that until my wife told me......wait.....:doh:


----------



## PUG

*....*



pinski79 said:


> short finger nails


Well dayumm....looks like im a lesbian....:darkbeer:


----------



## Idaho Bison

I found a plot plantation 3 miles from the nearest road. They had tapped a spring and set up a drip irrigation system. This was years back but at the time it was the biggest bust of it's kind in my state when the caretakers came to harvest.


----------



## m98jack

i found a climber on land that is illegal to hunt, 
i found a ladder stand on public that was chained and left there for long periods of time.
found some crossbow bolts, and arrow. 
to old rusted cars couldnt even tell what they were.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

Found an old steel jaw trap while hunting a wilderness area
old dump sight, old tin beer cans bottles old potted meat cans 
burned out dope grow, got a bunch of 12ga and -06 rounds and a truck bed 
tool box as well as a bunch of other tools.
Even more old grows 
Fresh cat kills kinda gives you that feeling like your being watched.
found alot of obsedian and even a few stone arrow/spear heads as a kid
burned up old vehicles in the bottoms of canyons
old camp trailer
old shacks


I saw a forest service helicopter drop a drip tourch to the bottom of a canyon during a control burn


----------



## Powerstroker

ttt


----------



## k4zn4v3

I found 3 dollars opening morning of pheasent on public game lands and found an el cheapo knife the next day. Last year I found a poached deer while I was pheasent hunting. Rifle season wasnt open and the deer hat 4 bullet holes int it, including 2 in its azz. Dont know why anyone would poach it, its antler were cut off but it could have been much bigger than a spike based on the diameter of where they were cut. This spring on opening morning of trout I was waking back to the car and found a gold tip arrow with a Wasp /hammer on it. Who ever shot the arrow hit what they were aiming at because the white cock feather was stained red.


----------



## talon1961

I found a wallet with $11, Drivers license, and some store receipts inside. I turned it in to a local police officer who informed me the guy had killed himself on a bridge about a mile from where I found the wallet .
I also found a small .25 pistol (derringer style) on the side of a dirt road while walking back to my truck after hunting one morning. I turned it in to the police. A few months later the police told me I could come and pick it up, it hadn't been reported stolen so they considered it abandoned property and said it was mine if I wanted it. I quickly sold it.
I was scouting for a place to hang a stand a couple of years ago and found what appeared to be the perfect tree. On the opening day of bowseason, I used my climber and just when I got to where I was going to set the stand, there was an old strap around the tree where someone had their safety belt attached years before. The was also a kwicky quiver w/screw in bracket and an arrow in it. The broadhead blades were rusted, but it was an old wasp camlock head on an Easton Aluminum (autumn orange) arrow. The arrow was faded badly, but under the hood you could still see the orange color.


----------



## Rolandd

Southpaw38 said:


> Found a guy sitting in my treestand once. I could have done without that one.


That made me literally laugh out loud


----------



## HotRodChevy

ttt


----------



## 419deerhunter

419deerhunter said:


> Wasnt while hunting but while in Iraq we were in the countryside doing searches with metal detectors got a hit on it started digging and found a chevy fullsize truck buried in a guys back yard with a old enfeild-sp in it. The guy said he worked in the city before Saddam was taken out and stole the truck and buried it was hoping to use it after the war i guess lol


Found a pic to go with my story


----------



## chunkz159

i have found a knife which was duller then **** and also something interesting when i was about 12 and hunting i found a crack pipe though at the time i didnt know what it was and i put it in my pocket


----------



## 25ft-up

ANOTHER BODY. A long time ago when my wife's cousin was young, he was hunting and came across a car on a dirt road, not far off the highway. Under it was a lady that had got her head stuck up between the exhaust pipe and frame. I don't remember how many days or weeks it was that she was missing, or what she was trying to fix, but she had been stuck there a long time before finally dying from exposure.


----------



## WV Switchback

Found a doe carcass that was killed by a falling tree branch. The branch was about 8" in diameter & 10 feet long.

The best thing I have found while turkey hunting was enough morel mushrooms to fill an 8# onion sack.


----------



## 419deerhunter

ttt


----------



## yogi bear

we went camping one time for my grad praty with the buddys and got s%^& faced and we were under age so we left a 24 pack in the cooler went back that next night to go **** hunting and their was 2 drunk guys there:darkbeer::angry:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Maybe these guys should watch Barrett Jackson and see what these cars bring.  Yenkos are rare and worth serious coin. Original Judges are worth some coin too.
> 
> Down near my house, when the water is low in a particular river, I see the cab of a mid 40's Ford pickup. Beyond fixing, home for fish now!


i tried to buy a yenko chevelle off an old fella about 10 years ago in high school and he wouldnt because he said it was to much work to dig it out of the garage.
needless to say a storm rolled around and impailed a 24 in oak straight through the top and clean through to the ground. last time i saw that beaut was on a trailer to the scrap yard......i seriously wanted to cry


----------



## grfox

anybody who said they found money....that was mine, and I want it back!!


----------



## South42

Shot a buck in Nov. 2008 and he died right next to the back half of a whitetail 3d target. It looked like it must have been at least 10 years old.


----------



## Flatire

have found all kinds of stuff most recient would be a digital camera and a GPS, later i found the owner


----------



## aggiebow88

Old thread but a good one, Nothing as special as some of these;

1) Old graveyard
2) lock on w/ climing sticks on private land (now part of my collection, landowner was with me)
3) cool old rock houses on the KS prarrie


----------



## airwolf

Flatire said:


> have found all kinds of stuff most recient would be a digital camera and a GPS, later i found the owner


dead or alive ?


----------



## normbates1

ttt


----------



## ftw1422

fultontx said:


> I was running around on a big chunk of papermill land. I was bushwacking due north, trying to find the road before dark and walked onto an old house. It was really nothing more than a shack. The roof was caved in and there was all kinds of old junk laying around. It had to have been there a very long time. I poked around as much as I could then marked it on my garmin and made it out well after dark. Here's the funny thing... For some reason the waypoint never showed up on my gps  This was two years ago and I have since become obsessed with finding it again. I asked all the locals and nobody knows anything about it. I called Plum-Creek (the owner) and nobody knew. I have been out many a time trying to find it with no luck. It can't be more than a mile from the road. Some day they will log-out the land and find it


google earth the area and see if it sticks out on the map.


----------



## FIZZY

I was hunting public land and before I found my deer, I found 2. One had an arrow in it and I pulled the arrow. I stood by the road. When a truck drove by, and the owner claimed it, I said I know where your deer is. He was elated. It was his first deer with a bow and had lost the trail.
Same day near there, I found a doe that had been drug by the rear end partially into a culvert. It was too large to fit through the tube, but what ever had drug it in there, had been eating the back half from inside the tube. We checked out the other side, but didn't find what had been feasting on it. Do think it was a big cat though. They had been spotted in the area. I wish now I would have taken pictures.


----------



## killemall1983

I think its time to bring this back!


----------



## beararcher1

i just found this and read all 19 pages of post of all this cool stuff


----------



## DeltaDeerHunter

A couch.


----------



## Everson

About 3 miles off from any logging road or trail I found 2 backpackers "enjoying" nature. Also have found a few old miner's cabins.


----------



## zap

Hatchet Jack...


----------



## FearNot

Very kool


----------



## zap




----------



## BearArcher1980

Very awesome thread...I just read all pages...

I found a compound bow case in the woods I hunt...only 3 people counting me have permission to be on this property too...had an old easton arrow in it and an old style rest...gave the case to a buddy at work...


----------



## phildaddy

My son found a camp then a human body in Colorado up in the mountains.


----------



## rackfreak210

a couple meth labs... thats about it.


----------



## ruffme

Apparently:
1. Not a whole lot of Jewish folks in North Dakota
2. This is about 20 miles up section line two tracks...I mean in the MIDDLE OF NOWHERE!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

cool finds....i read all 19 pages. I purposely have left stuff in the woods just for fun, to find later. a few times when i was younger, like 20 i would shoot a arrow in a tree about 20 feet up.....still there 15 years later! i actually forgot that i had left an old crappy hangon stand in a tree my first year hunting...i was 15 and knew it all, didnt need dads help. careless kid i guess. 
im 35 now and was still hunting last year.....found the hangon on a the tree...tree was growing around it...crazy!! brought back some good memories!! I'll post a pic next time i go out to hang a stand in a few weeks. told my dad...he knew about it and uses it as a landmark now,,,,lol


----------



## Bear2

Found all these last season-













---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rc45zx


----------



## Litzsru11

Iluvatar said:


> +1


+2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perryhunter4

Awesome thread for sure. Our house got hit by a tornado when I was two and it destroyed everything. When I turned 12 and started getting into archery for the first time we were scouting a place about three miles from my home...we found abunch of my old toys, tv sets, some pictures, it was pretty wild. Some of the stuff still remains today. The story about the two girls from Smith college is the best :darkbeer:


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

Found this Elk antler last fall in eastern North Dakota. Trying to sneak along the river on a windy day and pulled it outa the mud. Called the biologist in the area for the Fish and Game and they said its been 30 years at least since there was a population of elk running around in Eastern ND. Probably the last thing I expected to find out there


----------



## Ken6

I love this Thread. Just discovered it today and am reading with interest. I haven't found much: Arrows, binoculars - a big 5 pt shed side up in the UP of Michigan way back in along the Indian River. Also lots of other sheds. But keep this thread going.


----------



## Babooze

Over the years I have found the following: Turkey calls in a ziploc bag ( not legal to hunt turkeys in that area), Rifle ammo in a Crown royal bag, asstd. knives, a pair of nikon binos(unusable), old bottles, old cars that I have no idea how they got there, sheds, skulls, carcasses, arrows, a quiver with arrows still in them, ancient artifacts ( left those untouched), UXO, shrapnel, nothing really off the charts. While diving I have found fishing poles, spear guns, a set of keys, a half eaten carcass of a dog, (that one kinda put me on edge LOL).


----------



## Michael Myers

I Find my Dads Calls every year,He has a Habit of Losing stuff in the Bush,I Found his Gobble call 2 Years ago when we were turkey hunting,We hadnt hunted that spot since the year before and last fall i found his Grunt tube hanging on some bushes just before i cross the Beaver Dam to go to a Stand,Must have beem sticking out of his pocket when he was coming out of the stand.


----------



## kevinfoerster

found an arrow i had shot at a deer while taking a break and resting in the woods, had shot it about 2 months earlier and was gun hunting that day.


----------



## Throw Back

A homeless camp on BLM.


----------



## pstew

Found a harvested "garden" in the middle of a patch of red brush on my dads property while tracking a deer. Went back the next year and the gardener had just planted his cash crop. Called local sheriffs and they conducted a premature harvest! They did a flyover of the area in the early fall and found another patch near the first and gathered another 100 plants. Wish they wouldn't plant it in prime thick bedding areas! I have also found a weather balloon and a knife.


----------



## cunninghamww

Don't have my computer on me, but will post pics when I get it...found a bunch of the usual...stands, gloves, cars, etc... But my two best finds is a mint condition glass palmetto flask found in estill sc off the old orangburg road (that road has been around since the 1700's)...gave it to the landowners and it is on their mantle now...second was an Indian axe head I found in a field in Illinois...sent pics to a native American scholar at my graduate school and he gave me some cool info on it. Will dig up the email and photos when i get a chance...


----------



## Danno75

Ghostbuck said:


> A few years ago my cousin was going bowhunting with a friend and while walking in they found a dead body in the bottom of a crick with a heavy rock on it to keep it on the bottom. They abcked out and called the cops. Evidently it was a young guy who was a photographer of some sort and took some nude pictures of some women and a jealous husband killed him...... Not sure if that is 100% accurate, but the finding the body in the crick part is....
> 
> As for me, i haven't really found much of anything that is out of the ordinary while hunting.
> 
> When i was younger my friends and I would hike back a couple of miles into the woods to an old abandoned house. About 1/4 mile before you would get to the house there was the family graveyard. They lost quite a few babies in the 1800's according to the stones. Pretty sad stuff.....


There is a cemetery , Roe Cemetery, near Bay City, IL in the Shawnee National Forest that has several baby graves from the 1800s. Seems infant mortaility was quite high back then as you note. The creepy thing about this cemetery, all the graves are sunken in, the old wood caskets evidently rotted and gave way with time. I always try to show respect and not hunt near that spot. However, one evening i decided to hunt at the bottom of the hill from it and when it was time to, got out my flashlight and it wouldn't work...got out my back up flashlight and it wouldn't work either. So I just walked my way back to the truck in the dark following the treelines contrasting with the night sky. Got back to the truck and both flashlights worked........coincidence? Probably, but sometimes it makes me think and I won't hunt near there again out of respect.


----------



## BASSFAN07

There are several hangons my dad made I the 70's and 80's still hanging around in the trees where I hunt. Also spikes in trees that were once setup for sets. Also on the public land that borders our property, there is a permanent stand that my dad and mom built the fall after I was born that is still there. They built it while I layed on the front seat of the truck as the story was always told to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterray

spartan212 said:


> Is it just me or did no one else catch this?


definitely caught that - they need to call each other


----------



## shoot2thrill25

found an old walking cane hanging about 18' up in a tree. Don't know how a person who needs a walking cane can climb a tree that high. 
Last year coyote hunting I was on public land, down in the river bottoms, about a mile and a half away from any roads, trails, houses, or anything and heard a motor running. First thought was 4 wheeler, but after a second realized it was a diesel engine. Kept walking towards the sound until I looked down over this little rise and saw a guy on a tractor digging a hole with the front end loader. I go outta there pretty quick. I don't know what he was digging a hole for, or how he even got a tractor that far in, but i didn't want to stay and find out.


----------



## bucknut1

cool


----------



## YoungTNArcher

Ttt


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

fultontx said:


> I was running around on a big chunk of papermill land. I was bushwacking due north, trying to find the road before dark and walked onto an old house. It was really nothing more than a shack. The roof was caved in and there was all kinds of old junk laying around. It had to have been there a very long time. I poked around as much as I could then marked it on my garmin and made it out well after dark. Here's the funny thing... For some reason the waypoint never showed up on my gps  This was two years ago and I have since become obsessed with finding it again. I asked all the locals and nobody knows anything about it. I called Plum-Creek (the owner) and nobody knew. I have been out many a time trying to find it with no luck. It can't be more than a mile from the road. Some day they will log-out the land and find it


Was this in north WI? And was there a cimi trailer?...can't think of how to spell that now lol...also a outhouse? Cause theres one on my friends cabins that has all of that there. Can't think of the town its by though. 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

bowhunterray said:


> definitely caught that - they need to call each other


I think 5milesback was messing with him lol


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## miwai

While bird hunting about ten years ago, saw a small cave in the side of a hill. Looked in and saw a small pile of square nails that someone had hidden there out of the weather. Being at the dry end of the island, they were in good condition. That was the weirdest thing that I found while hunting. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkdriver55

This spring my son and I were scouting the Blue Ridge Mountains and were way back in the National Forest. My son, who has a nack for finding off the wall stuff, yells out "Hey dad, whats this?" I go over to where he is and he has found a crank shaft out of a 2 cylinder engine. There wasn't a road for over 1/2 mile. It must have been laying there from the 1920's when they logged the place. I thought it was cool that someone had taken an engine apart right there 90 years ago. I wish that part could have talked and told us the story.


----------



## Quikhonda

Once in upsatet NY while hunting public land, couple of HS kids came out to party in the woods beer, dope music and tents. THey got all setup built a fire playing music drinking smoking, Im about 18 ft up with a bunch of maple tree sapplings high enough to break me up and cover me, this hot chick comes over to pop a squat right under me, I couldnt help myself. I had a pair of 2 ways on me and hooked one to my drop line to pull up my bow.. Turned it on lowered it right next to her head like i mean inches away and said "Dam your Hot!!!" She didnt even look she jumped up so fast and started screaming like she just saw justin beber commit suicide. They all came over looking around finally I had to yell hey ****** bags look up for once in your life. They said dude no way umm your not going to kill us are you? I said no but your parents might if they find out your hittin bongs and drinking beer your not supposed to do that until you get to college. The chick that popped a squat was giving me the hungry eye but had to let it go she was only 17 I was 21 at the time. Since then ive lost few arrows grunt call never found anything.


----------



## Capt'n D

Put a stand up in a tree. Came back the next morning & noticed a little higher up was a fanny pack. Someone had a stand in the tree many years before that. It was falling apart but had some items in it.


----------



## Tomjack

Many old cars, homesites, farm equipment, horseshoes, and some sheds but my favorites were in no particular order,
1. A Wells Fargo credit card in the middle of SW Colorado desert country which turned out to be counterfeit.
2. 1951 Montana "Prison Made" license plate in the middle of SE MT prairie as I walked up on my first antelope.
3. Arrow heads found in PA, CO, and Texas
4. Colorful pottery shards with designs in SW CO.
5. 30-06 shell casing at the foot of my Dad's stand the season after he passed away, just after we went 100% in camp from that same tree. I carry it whenever I rifle hunt. Funny thing is, 3 of us stood for different periods for two days at that stand and no one saw that shell casing laieing in plain view until after I shot the last buck and looked down and there it was. Corroded slightly but still plainly visible. I was using his rifle also. 
6. Not my favorite but a 15 pt whitetail that I saw in season but couldn't get a shot at, and found dead, hit by a car, found while I was shed hunting. 

Probably will think of some others


----------



## PSE-KING1026

ttt

neverfound anything out of the ordinary..... just bottles and cans in old junk piles.... the wife likes to clean the old bottles up for flower vases....

at my parents there is an OLD Plymouth car shell in the middle of the woods.... like many before me, i have no idea how it would have gotten there...


----------



## FIB

Wow, some very interesting stories. Thankfully I've never encountered some of the things you guys have. I usually only find old fired shotgun shells, old beer can etc... The only sort of cool thing that I've encountered is that a few years ago the IDNR bought some old farm property here in N. IL near Apple Canyon River. The homes were left standing with most/all of the belongings removed but I scouted the area just after it was opened and it felt really creepy walking through the old homes and barns.


----------



## lancelitteken

I usually don't post, but this thread is really interesting and for once I have something to contribute. Back in 2008, I was hunting with family down in Giant City State Park in Southern Illinois on a Saturday afternoon. We walk in on an old logging road between two pieces of timber. About 1/4 mile from the hunter's parking lot, there was a car parked in the middle of the logging road. We were used to public land hunters and some of the shenanigans they pull, so we just figured someone was lazy and didn't want to walk as far from the parking lot so they would just risk getting caught and park closer to the hunting area. We sat in our stands that night and when we walked back to the parking lot the vehicle was still there. We didn't think much of it and just figured the person was still out in the woods. 

The next morning, we head out in the dark for the hunt and notice the car is still there. Now we're kind of starting to wonder if something is up. We simply ignored it, walked past and hunted the morning. After the morning hunt, we walked back out on the logging road and still the card hadn't moved. Finally, I decided to take a look around the vehicle. I noticed that the doors were unlocked and the keys were laying on the center console. I wrote the plate down and being the curious person I am, opened the glove compartment and got the name of the registration. In the back of the car there was a blanket, some clothes, and some snacks. I decided to pop the trunk and inside was an empty gun case. At this point, I could sense something wasn't right. We went back to the lodge and reported that we had found the vehicle and gave them the license plate. I didn't tell them that i had wrote down the guy's name. They told us they'd check it out, so we left and started heading home.

I got home about 2 hours later and immediately googled the guy's name. All the sudden I see several articles titled "Police seek help in finding missing Oswego man". I opened one of the articles and there was an exact description of the guy's car. He had been missing for a week. I immediately called the Oswego Police Department and told them everything. They sent the state police out to check things out and a day later, his body was found. He had walked about a mile back into the woods and stood at the edge of a cliff and swallowed his shotgun. They had to rappel down the cliff to retrieve the body and it took a few days to identify. Needless to say I was creeped out, but thank god all we found was his car and didn't stumple upon his body.


----------



## captnemo

lancelitteken said:


> I usually don't post, but this thread is really interesting and for once I have something to contribute. Back in 2008, I was hunting with family down in Giant City State Park in Southern Illinois on a Saturday afternoon. We walk in on an old logging road between two pieces of timber. About 1/4 mile from the hunter's parking lot, there was a car parked in the middle of the logging road. We were used to public land hunters and some of the shenanigans they pull, so we just figured someone was lazy and didn't want to walk as far from the parking lot so they would just risk getting caught and park closer to the hunting area. We sat in our stands that night and when we walked back to the parking lot the vehicle was still there. We didn't think much of it and just figured the person was still out in the woods.
> 
> The next morning, we head out in the dark for the hunt and notice the car is still there. Now we're kind of starting to wonder if something is up. We simply ignored it, walked past and hunted the morning. After the morning hunt, we walked back out on the logging road and still the card hadn't moved. Finally, I decided to take a look around the vehicle. I noticed that the doors were unlocked and the keys were laying on the center console. I wrote the plate down and being the curious person I am, opened the glove compartment and got the name of the registration. In the back of the car there was a blanket, some clothes, and some snacks. I decided to pop the trunk and inside was an empty gun case. At this point, I could sense something wasn't right. We went back to the lodge and reported that we had found the vehicle and gave them the license plate. I didn't tell them that i had wrote down the guy's name. They told us they'd check it out, so we left and started heading home.
> 
> I got home about 2 hours later and immediately googled the guy's name. All the sudden I see several articles titled "Police seek help in finding missing Oswego man". I opened one of the articles and there was an exact description of the guy's car. He had been missing for a week. I immediately called the Oswego Police Department and told them everything. They sent the state police out to check things out and a day later, his body was found. He had walked about a mile back into the woods and stood at the edge of a cliff and swallowed his shotgun. They had to rappel down the cliff to retrieve the body and it took a few days to identify. Needless to say I was creeped out, but thank god all we found was his car and didn't stumple upon his body.


your lucky the po po didn't find it first and rub it down for prints...you'd have some explaining to do


----------



## Fortyneck

Here's a couple. The truck is at about 2000 ft. no road.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I found a primos power crystal, the adheasive backing from a turkey tag and about 20 yds from it turkey feathers! This was on my lease!
I found a weather ballon
Tinks smokeing rut sticks or whatever they are and an aluminum arrow, again on my lease!
Once when I was young hunting with grandpa and dad a van full of african american women came driveing through the woods and waved at us turned around at the end of the timbered road drove back by and waved again, this was on our lease too! We just stared in awe, they must of been lost??
Ive witnessed pot growers.
Found a trash bag full of empty sutaphedrine(sp?) blister packs.
While mowing the church ditch of all places I found a porno dvd!
Probly think of some other stuff later.....


----------



## bow_hunter96

Found some old couches


----------



## bucknut1

love this thread


----------



## cunninghamww

I forgot...one of the coolest things I have ever found was an entire Mulie buried under a rock slide. Was fly fishing up in the Valle Vidal north of taos, nm with my little brother and he climbed up to this outcropping of rock and was catching some warmth in the sun. I came up too and on my way up happened to notice what looked like a horn tip socking out of the ground. Called bro down and we dug up a pretty nice Mulie buried completely under the loose rocks as dirt... Just his tip was all is saw. Wish I had had my camera or phone nearby for that one...


Btw, I love reading this thread.


----------



## JASON MYERS

I used to be plagued by that left glove thing as well. Now I have moved on to other things. My most recent find is a Benchmade Mini Auto Presido knife. I have never found a dead person while out hunting but have seen many throughout the years(firefightEMT). My best find was a giant five by five Mule Deer, everything was all there.


----------



## jmill79

Awesome thread guys, keep it going!


----------



## basnbuks

I found a blowup doll bout 10 yrs ago


Sent across the ocean in a beer bottle


----------



## Liv4Rut

One year I was in the middle of this 300 acre timber that is just insanely thick and you have to crawl through it with your hands and knees. I got stuck in this big multiflora rose bush and was crawling my way through when I spotted a 5 dollar bill laying about 10 feet in front of me. I thought that was odd.


----------



## hatchettjack

Subscribed!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ks5610

I have a couple of cool things that I've found. 

I found a perfectly bleached 6 point skull and antlers by a creek bed late in October when helping the land owner look for a buck he shot. The reason I thought it was really weird was I had pictures of the buck still alive and well in late August early September. 

This one is my Dad. Going into Licking Creek in Central PA if anyone knows where that is quite awhile ago my Dad and a friend came across a guy laying face down beside his car. They thought he was drunk and passed out, as they walked up they found out he had shot himself in the chest. They drove out and called the cops. A few weeks later the mans daughter called my Dad and told him the man had been suffering from emphysema for years and was in a lot of pain.

When I was about 14 or 15 I was "still hunting" right through the middle of a really thick bedding area (I didn't know much then) and saw something dangling in the distance. When I got up to it I found a weather balloon, just like the other guys have said it had a return bag with a small questionnaire to fill out as well. 

This spring I was trying to fill my second turkey tag with the bow and had set my blind up one evening and then sat there and listened for birds to go up to roost. I had never been on the part of the property I was hunting. The next morning within 30 minutes of shooting light I got very lucky and put an arrow through a big tom. He stopped flopping right up against a log, when I picked him up there was an old satellite broad head about 3/4 of the way into the log. I looked around and 10 yards away some old screw in tree steps were in a tree with just an inch or so still sticking out.


----------



## jusoldave

A buddy and I once found a piece of a headstone, dated 1739 in Spanish, and laying on top of an old landslide. The part that interested us was that supposedly, the earliest known Europeans in the area were colonists arriving in 1769. Obviously, at least one made it there a little earlier...


----------



## cunninghamww

jusoldave said:


> A buddy and I once found a piece of a headstone, dated 1739 in Spanish, and laying on top of an old landslide. The part that interested us was that supposedly, the earliest known Europeans in the area were colonists arriving in 1769. Obviously, at least one made it there a little earlier...


That would probably be worth some dough...or the smithsonian would be interested. Something that definitively proves the existence of European explorers 30 years prior to estimates is huge!

Curious...what did you do with it?


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

cunninghamww said:


> That would probably be worth some dough...or the smithsonian would be interested. Something that definitively proves the existence of European explorers 30 years prior to estimates is huge!
> 
> Curious...what did you do with it?


x2 that would be really cool. 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## mike 04 gt

170p&ywhitail said:


> I found a primos power crystal, the adheasive backing from a turkey tag and about 20 yds from it turkey feathers! This was on my lease!
> I found a weather ballon
> Tinks smokeing rut sticks or whatever they are and an aluminum arrow, again on my lease!
> Once when I was young hunting with grandpa and dad a van full of african american women came driveing through the woods and waved at us turned around at the end of the timbered road drove back by and waved again, this was on our lease too! We just stared in awe, they must of been lost??
> Ive witnessed pot growers.
> 
> Found a trash bag full of empty sutaphedrine(sp?) blister packs.
> While mowing the church ditch of all places I found a porno dvd!
> Probly think of some other stuff later.....



Can i get my DVD back.


----------



## Elky_Man

winterkill said:


> i found a crashed airplane above aspen, co once elk hunting. talk about getting the eeebie geebies! with all the aluminum on the plane, it looked like it had crashed that morning.!! we kicked a cow out of the hollow too!! i was curious and researched the crash, it had been there for many years... apparently a doctor and his family had left aspen airport destination not known to me but had tried to make it over this high pass..........


Did the plane look alot like this. I found this one as well. I'm thinking it's the same one you found. Not far from aspen in the direction of Leadville 







!














Definitely not the only thing in the woods but the first time I thought there may be remains around. Thankfully I found the same info you did. I reported to the local sheriffs office and said if future crash sites are located to get a tail number. Most known crash sites authorities have removed the tail number and possibly the engine. In order to prevent future reports.


----------



## ebayollis

cool thread


----------



## hunter terrior

I found a old small game trap in the Gila NF, New Mexico and last year I found and trappers camp in Idaho. The trappers camp had a bunch of canned foods that had beenripped apart by bears and I found a crushed unopened tabacco can.


----------



## Z-Rider

Some odd things you have all found!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRN11

Great thread!


----------



## coiloil37

I found an area with several presumably native American graves. There are about a dozen mounds 7' long and about 2' wide by a foot high, covered in broken rock. I was bloodtrailing an elk and stumbled onto it.


----------



## jctd18

Once while hunting with my dad he shot a decent 8pt and i heard him shoot so i went to see if he killed one. We talked for a minute and then we started field dressing it and we noticed a knot on its back so he cut into it and ther was about 8 inches of arrow and an expandable broadhead. Best we could figure, someone had taken a shot at a bad quartering away angle and just went in under the skin and didnt hit anything so it just grew back. But we were very surprised when he pulled out a piece of an arrow lol


----------



## elksnout

When I was 15 my grandad and I found some bones in the bottom of a steep dead end canyon, followed the bone trail to a small cave at the end and found remains of human bones with hatband still around the skull. Reported it and found out 3yrs earlier an old man named Rystolf had dissapeared from his pickup about 2 miles from there. Old guy must have hiked/crawled up that canyon and expired, I'd love to know why. Kinda always thought that's where he wanted to be?


----------



## TripleDBoys

Found a tombstone way back in woods few years ago! Wiped it clean to read the date and it was from the 1800s!!! It was a girl that was born in the 17s and died in like the 1820s or 30s!! Kinda creeped me out because it was really close to my stand a few years and never saw it, could see it from stand once noticed. had a picture of it but my computer crashed this winter.


----------



## VA_Ambusher

Stepped on a leg hold trap one time. Luckily it looked to be about 50 years old and was so rusted it couldn't close.


----------



## MonsterElk6X6

I found a couple arrows while hunting... But they were on a private ranch so it prob. doesnt count.


----------



## Bushwacked

I found a Turtle that had 1960 JD carved into the shell. I found it 200yds from an old home place that no one had lived in for 20 plus years. There had once been a old man named Jim Dalton living there from what I've gathered over the years. I found it around 1998 so this turtle hadn't made it very far in 38 years. Thought that was neat


----------



## jusoldave

cunninghamww said:


> That would probably be worth some dough...or the smithsonian would be interested. Something that definitively proves the existence of European explorers 30 years prior to estimates is huge!
> 
> Curious...what did you do with it?


Actually, we left it right where it was, and reported it to both the county Sheriff (personally; he was a local boy and really took an interest) and to the county historical society/museum. This was in CA; disturbing/removing any historical object from its resting place is a major crime.

And you're right; the find did alter the accepted history of Europeans in SoCal to a point, although the accepted date of "first colonization in _____ Co." hasn't changed. Although a team from the historical society did eventually locate the rest of the stone (but not the grave itself), according to historians the presence of a single gravestone without any evidence of a homesite or townsite only proves the presence of Europeans, who may have only been exploring or traveling, not neccesarily settling in the area. 

Along that line of reasoning, I have two longhunter ancestors who claimed to have hunted to the "Western Sea", starting from Scott Co, VA... in the mid-1700's. No definitive proof of that claim exists, but that's what they told their kin when they eventually returned home after several years absence hunting to the West. Couldn't call either one of 'em "settlers" or "colonists"... but it sure woulda been the hunt of a lifetime in those days!


----------



## Rack Tracker

Found a Machete along a logging road in August in Del Norte County.
A memorial cross in the Thunder basin NG in Wyoming. 
A couple of Bass Pro Arrows with a Rage practice head and a 2 blade rage head. Along a single track trail in a roadless area in Wyoming.
a number of old cabins
Some bottles of water when I was out of water and the creek was 2000 feet below in the canyon (divine intervention?)
a GSI container with a screw on lid and measuring marks. \
Few deadheads.
lots of shed antlers


----------



## madkins31

huntnfish21 said:


> I find it hard to believe all the dead folks in the woods


I don't at all. I watch a lot of those 48 hour mysteries and shows on channel ID. Most of the time it is hunters that discover bodies that are deep in the woods. I actually think about this just about every time I walk through the woods. 

Mike


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Craigx2

Almost 20 years ago some friends and I were heading into our favorite drinking / camping sight and found a man hanging. We hightailed it out of there not to speak of it (we might have been underage), but made the Atlanta news a few days later.
Its a couple times a year a hunter finds a body in Georgia.


----------



## bowhunter2k9

bowling ball! haha


----------



## Bear2

bowhunter2k9 said:


> bowling ball! haha


Random haha


----------



## 410gage

While muzzleloading for Colorado elk in the Uncompahgre National Forest, west of Montrose, I came across a cavern with very old and rusted whiskey making still equipment. I only went in there to keep dry in a sudden downpour. The rancher/landowner/outfitter told me he had also stumbled across it ten years previous, but had forgotten the location. Now he knows again.


----------



## tsaxybabe

Love this thread!! I've never found anything but skulls and arrows.


----------



## savagelh

over the years i've found hundreds, actually probably thousands of deer sheds. One six point elk antler, a nice moose antler, lots of deer heads, an old timer knife with sheath, a magazine from a browning 22, lots of old bottles and glass containers, small animal skeletons, other peoples trail cams and tree stands (always left them alone)


----------



## apcci2

I found a duffel bag stuffed full of saline iv bags on a trail to my stand a few years ago.


----------



## schlep1967

Back around 1983-85 we were hunting some rabits in a place we never hunted before. We started going in off a dirt road aroound a pond and onto a power line. As you know power lines attrack young troublemakers with 4 wheel drives. So were hunting along and I come across a mailbox. It had the name across the top in metal letters. Read the name .... It was my grandfathers mailbox that was stolen the year before. It was 3 miles from his house. So now I am hunting rabbits with a mailbox under my left arm. Out goes a rabbit, one armed shot and roll the rabbit. Walk over open up the mailbox door and insert rabbit close door and continue hunting. Funny thing is I almost never hit a running rabbit with both hands. Dad offered to buy me my own mailbox so I could shoot more rabits. Smart *^%


----------



## evilnoah

I found some pot seeds and an empty pack of zig zag rolling papers in my treestand...on my chair. If he would have just shared with me.. I wouldn't have been as mad...lol


----------



## Biggie313

Found a small cemetery not 50yards from my deer stand. Stones ranged from 1840-1860


----------



## prairieboy

MonsterElk6X6 said:


> I found a couple arrows while hunting... But they were on a private ranch so it prob. doesnt count.


High fence arrows don't count............lol


----------



## lightsoutcalls

I live near an Army base that has been used since WWII. Over the past 5 decades, it has pretty much been used for Army Guard and Reserve summer training. About 30 years ago, while in junior high school (oh that made me feel old) my buddy and I found a ditch full of unfired M16 blanks. We filled our pockets, hats, took off our socks... When we got home we lined one of those plastic milk crates with plastic sheet (crates that hold 4-1gallon milk jugs) and emptied all of the blanks into it. We filled the crate half full. We got into a lot of mischief with those for the next year or so.
I have found several belts of M-60 blanks there. When they still issued the canned C-rations, we found cans of fruit, packets with matches, coffee, sugar, toilet paper and chiclets gum. We found arrowheads, bottle and can dumps from 60+ years back, a 1907 indian head penny...
One morning I was headed in for a bowhunt before daylight. I was not familiar with the particular area I was in, but found some blue survey tape on branches, and followed it into the woods for 70 yards or so. As I walked with bow in hand and climber on my back, I stopped when I stepped on something solid. It felt un-natural so I got my cell phone out for some dim light to take a look. My right foot was on something metal, about the size around of a car's brake drum. I didn't move, as I pocketed the cell phone and got my flashlight out. Within 5 yards I could see 2 more of the same objects partially buried in the ground. Knowing it was a military training area, I didn't have a good feeling. I got a picture with my cell phone using my flashlight to illuminate the one under my foot (while trying to stay as still as possible and juggle my bow at the same time), then stepped back and took another picture. I took my dad back to the area a few days later and they were gone. A year or so later, I was in a local gun shop when I saw a familiar looking item about the same size on the floor in front of the gun counter. I asked the store owner about the item and showed him my cell phone picture. He confirmed it was a dummy land mine used for training. 
That's the creepiest thing I've found while hunting.


----------



## Elky_Man

My family and I were just on an scouting trip and I found an old miners camp. Strewn around on the ground was lots of century old garbage. Old rusted steel beer cans and what not, but we did find half of an opium pipe and the two front teeth on an old denture set! That's the find this year so far!


----------



## Boudreaux

Found this in the mountains of Arkansas









Thanks
Boswell


----------



## Reddirt

I often practice shoot at a target deer in the woods by our cabin. I shoot in a lot of different locations. One time I lost a release. I wasn't sure where I had lost it.
3 years later, I was out walking in the woods and found it.


----------



## whacker48

I went out to where I had my blind set up and found it stolen:angry:!


----------



## cunninghamww

Boudreaux said:


> Found this in the mountains of Arkansas
> 
> View attachment 1445949
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Boswell


That's cool. Find anything inside?


----------



## southokiesling

iv found a buck folder knife, camp seats and a 12'' flint spear head.


----------



## str_8_shot

whacker48 said:


> I went out to where I had my blind set up and found it stolen:angry:!


im in that club..


----------



## Newhunter1

Boudreaux said:


> Found this in the mountains of Arkansas
> 
> View attachment 1445949
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Boswell


That would be an awesome blind for deer hunting. Wouldn't have to worry about it getting stolen.


----------



## DarnYankee

Found a pistol. Small S&W automatic fully loaded with one in the chamber. All rusted. I turned it over to the police.


----------



## kerrye

Well, let's see. In Southern CO during the last few years, I found a cell phone (dead), and about 200 yards away from the phone I found a slightly rusty but useable belt tool (not Leatherman but not bad). These were in the Park Creek area close to Summitville. And over north of Pagosa Springs, I found an OLD cache dug into the side of the mountain, covered with split wood, rocks and dirt. Just about room enough to crawl into in fetal position. The strangest thing I ever found while hunting was in Lawrence county MO during bow season. Walking down a fire trail I saw something reflecting sunlight in the leaves and picked up a bright, shiny, live, .50 cal. machine gun round. I'm pretty sure no one was hunting with that cannon so, it must have been cleared out of the guns on a military aircraft.


----------



## Rabm03

A hunting partner and myself found a compound bow(Martin Warthog) with arrows on the side of the road while driving to go get lunch after the morning hunt. I was driving along when my partner shouted out hey there is a bow on the side of the road. As I stopped the truck he got out and shouted ".I call the bow, the bows mine you can have the arrows."( He had just bought some custom dipped and crested arrows a month prior and was really proud of them. So maybe he figured he would use those fancy new arrows with that new bow he had just found?) When I got out the quiver was about 10 feet away from the great discovery of the new bow he held in his hand and was looking at. I picked up those arrows and new instantly whose arrows those were! They were fancy custom dipped arrows just like the ones my partner had made for himself. I picked up the arrows and was walking to where my partner was and he was still glowing about the bow he found but stated it was a little scratched up and the quiver had broke off. He exclaimed, "I found myself a back up bow." I started laughing out loud and told him that it was his bow. He didn't believe me at first until I showed him those fancey custom dipped arrows he had made for himself as I asked jokingly "Do I still get to keep the arrows?". Seems that when we were done hunting he set his bow on top of the truck cap while he unchanged and didnt take it down. It fell off the cap about 3 miles away and we never heard anything. He was lucky no one found it before us. FUnny thing was we had been talking about finding things on the road that people had dropped a few weeks before this took place. He claimed his buddies father found a 12 gauge shotgun in a case on the road while driving to draw for a duck blind on a state game area.


----------



## SecurityGuy

Great idea for a thread. I can't stop reading it.


----------



## gun870guy

I found this boat in pristine condition


----------



## str_8_shot

Two drunk girls parked in my hunting path at 5am in the morning, with one behind the car peeing...:mg:


----------



## TrashCan

Some sort of tusk.It was big,maybe 6 foot long and 6-10 inches around.I was digging a small pond behind our family house when I found it.This was in Oklahoma years ago.Traded it at a swap meet for a lawn mower.

I wish I would have kept it but was only 17 at the time and didnt know what I really had.Probably from a wooly mammouth or something now that I have thought about it over the years.Unless someone had a pet elephant that died there but it was 12 foot down when I found it.


----------



## madhatter45

In my teens and early 20s I was a search and rescue volunteer in western wa. We spent 2 weeks one year lookning for a small plane that crashed in the Cascade mountains. Some 4-5 years later while hunting with a friend, we catch a reflection on a peak, and fond the wreakage of a small plane, along with the remains of the pilot. When i looked at the tail number, it clicked.... Same plane we'd looked for and never found a few years before.


----------



## FirstFreedom

> Don't ask a cop to lend you a hand putting an arm into a bag, they don't find humor in it.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that those cops either suspected you of being armed & dangerous, or just didn't think that you being a smart alek warranted giving you a big hand.

This thread reminds me that one time I found a pretty new, nice blue Dodge pickup truck on my family's land - coming up on it in the dark one morning was scary when you first shine the light on something that big and unusual that you don't expect to be there.... evidently stolen and stashed... I called the sheriff and reported it; told them where it was, but had to get back home several counties away; not sure if the sheriff got it or the thieves, but it was gone next time I went back. At that time there was a road in with no gate - stupid, I know.


If you....



> Some sort of tusk....Traded it at a swap meet for a lawn mower


You JUST might be a *******...... - J. Foxworthy.


----------



## apcci2

interesting stuff here


----------



## killemall1983

Haha, i was going to bump this, i had not realized that it was already bumped for this year!


----------



## PSE-KING1026

ttt


----------



## B-man715

str_8_shot said:


> Two drunk girls parked in my hunting path at 5am in the morning, with one behind the car peeing...:mg:



And then you.......... and they.......................???????

You gotta at least make up something cool to go with this :darkbeer:


----------



## str_8_shot

B-man715 said:


> And then you and they.......................???????
> 
> You gotta at least make something cool up to go with this :darkbeer:


Funny thing was her parents lived across the road from me... I always honked the horn whenever she was in the yard. lol


----------



## okie143

I and my brother found two unexploded artillery rounds on a public hunting area. The area use to be part of a National Guard training area and artillery impact area. Wouldn't you know it, I decided to roll it over to see if it had any markings. It didn't and luckily it didn't go off.


----------



## cgs1967

Last year when deer hunting I found two young puppies. I have 260 acres and no neighbors near by. we were gutting a buck and all of a sudden we heard whining and two pups came up over the hill. I took them home and named them Boon and Crockett.


----------



## Grey Man

Some guy in France used an undxpl


----------



## Grey Man

Some cobbler in France used the cone of an unexplored WWI artillery shell to pound out the points of his shoes. He did that for forty years with no problems, then one day BOOM. 

Call the army.


----------



## Dbrisc

Back in high school a friend of mine, his dad, and me were turkey hunting. And we found elk sheds side by side. We've found sheds of deer before, but never elk. And I'd never til then or since found a pair side by side it was pretty cool.


----------



## Archer Dad

A fishing lure at the bottom of my stand in the middle of the forest.


----------



## duane lane

15 yrs ago while deer hunting had a doe run by with a arrow in it ,about 20 minutes after that a female came by looking for it the nice guy i was helped her trail it a year latter maried her . thats the only thing ive ever found worth picking up in the timber.


----------



## rdtj

duane lane said:


> 15 yrs ago while deer hunting had a doe run by with a arrow in it ,about 20 minutes after that a female came by looking for it the nice guy i was helped her trail it a year latter maried her . thats the only thing ive ever found worth picking up in the timber.


Now that's cool!!


----------



## STKA

The doe I shot two years ago was behind my parents house. After the shot she ran through some crazy thick briers. I went to get my flashlight as it started getting dark after the half hour wait on stand. When I went back to the last place I saw her I saw a faint green glow in the tangle of brush. I figured it was her with the light reflecting off her eye, but I found an arrow with a green luminock? I didn't have luminocks and had already picked up my arrow where it stuck in the ground after the pass through. I thought it was from a trespasser and continued looking only to find a half eaten small buck close by. At this point I was bloody and turned around in the briers and decided to go back in the morning and start at the blood trail. I talked to my father and told him the whole story about the small buck and headed home. Next morning I show up and as I'm getting ready to go look my cousin pulls in the driveway. He tells me that my other cousin shot what he thought was a doe a few days prior and they lost the trail crossing the field. So now he's walking out with me so I can show him the deer, as I'm walking through the briers he's walking the field edge. As we're getting close he asks if I shot a doe, I said yes, he said it's right here and it's a nice one . So I never even saw the blood trail from that doe but found two deer and an extra arrow lol.

I think over all I've taken three more arrows out of the woods than I've taken in. Been lucky (and vigilant) enough to get all of mine, even if in pieces.


----------



## z7MagnumFreak

Found a large hole dug in the woods ( enough to fit a body) and a 10 gallon kerosene jerry can next to it freshly dug.....luckily nothing else. However I haven't had to buy more fuel for my tiki torches goin on 3 years now! I've also found a cooler full of everclear and granola bars on public land one time.


----------



## catfishmafia76

duane lane said:


> 15 yrs ago while deer hunting had a doe run by with a arrow in it ,about 20 minutes after that a female came by looking for it the nice guy i was helped her trail it a year latter maried her . thats the only thing ive ever found worth picking up in the timber.


Great story!


----------



## bowhntng4evr

I found an empty briefcase laying next to a tree while scouting a few years back. I still wonder, what the heck was in it?


----------



## bowmanxx

Just found a treestand that is grown into the tree.


----------



## greenhead2492

ttt


----------



## yost44

Found a yellow streamlight flashlight on public land


----------



## getumspike

bowhntng4evr said:


> I found an empty briefcase laying next to a tree while scouting a few years back. I still wonder, what the heck was in it?


I can't believe you didn't look!


----------



## KYBoneHead

This happened to my brothers in laws. West liberty, KY suffered some very tragic tornados earlier this year. Whole town was pretty much demolished. My brothers inlaws own land in lincoln county, wv, which is kind of between Huntington and south charleston. Not long after the storm, they found a stack of receipts on their farm from a pizza joint that was taken with the storm. Not sure how many miles exactly, close to 200 miles by road maybe?! I know the receipts weren't found hunting, but I sure they would have been found this fall if not earlier. Sure was a hell of a flight for those papers!


----------



## 10's Only

419deerhunter said:


> Found a pic to go with my story


Thanks for your service!


----------



## budalcorn45

I found a pitch fork one time in the middle of some public land. No roads anywhere near, and very few other hunters in the area. I never really saw anyone else out there even. It was just the head of the fork and the handle had rotted away, so my guess is that it had been there for a long while. Not crazy, just kind of weird.


----------



## MarshBuck89

I found a nice young woman in a treestand ten feet away from me AFTER i whipped it out to relieve myself. 

I had not seen anything that day so decided to walk around a little bit and nature called. I heard someone clear their throat mid stream and just thought "oh f me!" looked up and sure enough there she sat in her climber. She was very cute too. I appologized and she says "thats fine, i havent seen anything all days anyways!" with a big smile on her face.
:embara: D'oh!


----------



## RackAssasin

pot plants.


----------



## J-Daddy

MarshBuck89 said:


> I found a nice young woman in a treestand ten feet away from me AFTER i whipped it out to relieve myself.
> 
> I had not seen anything that day so decided to walk around a little bit and nature called. I heard someone clear their throat mid stream and just thought "oh f me!" looked up and sure enough there she sat in her climber. She was very cute too. I appologized and she says "thats fine, i havent seen anything all days anyways!" with a big smile on her face.
> :embara: D'oh!


That story is supposed to start like this...
"Dear Penthouse..."

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## w8tnonu22

Found a old school bus in management area.


----------



## w8tnonu22

Here's a picture


Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyle31490

Makes ya wonder how and why?


----------



## drenalinhunter1

my truck keys!


----------



## bhunterED

Last bow season my buddy and I found a murder victim, I still haven't gone back on that piece of property.


----------



## sleeperls

I've found some neat things in my pasture over the years. A looong loong time ago there was a road that went across it. 

It doesnt take long for the tree's to take a area back if left to fend for itself.


----------



## cnelson120

I found a weather balloon launched from Topeka Kansas. It had a self addressed stamped return package on it so I filled out the information and mailed it.


----------



## azarrowflinger

We find all kinds of crap! Last weekend I found a camera case for a small camera with a $5 bill, a bank card, and casino players points card from Colorado. On the walk back after finding that, I found a couple GM truck keys laying in the road! I took it to a Chase Bank and gave it to them to mail back to the owner (the $5 was so weathered it couldn't be opened). This past weekend my dad found a cross bow quiver with five arrows, all with broadheads, but no nocks? The nock end was threaded though?

Besides that, I've found stands laying next to the roads (left em), on private property (took em back to the land owners house per him) lots of balloons. My dad found a really cool old brass telescope out deer hunting. And my sisters boyfriend just found a belt of .50BMG out in Nevada last week!


----------



## MarshBuck89

J-Daddy said:


> That story is supposed to start like this...
> "Dear Penthouse..."
> 
> sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


lol i never gave that a thought


----------



## MTranberg

Havent found much while hunting, but have put many a miles walking the banks of rivers and streams fly fishing. Here are some weird and cool things I've found
First is probably the strangest. Fishing a tributary of the Rush River in Western WI, me and my friend were just walking along and we something that looks like a flash light along the banks of the stream. We walk up on it and realize it is not a flash light, but instead a "flesh light". *** was this doing there??? No houses anywhere around (that we could tell) and we were about 1 and half miles stream wise from the closest bridge. We left there in hurry needless to say.
I've also found an almost new Leatherman Fuse multitool, box of bulk flies, and a climber grown into a tree along a stream.


----------



## Varmintwade

We found a backpack rotted away and could see something aluminum colored through what was left of the backpack. We scratched through the rotten bag and leaves and picked up a mag light. The switch was dry rotted away and the switch was exposed. When we tried the switch......THE LIGHT CAME ON!


----------



## 25ft-up

I found my sanity!


----------



## 25ft-up

While lost in Buck-A-Bear Swamp, after I found a 2 mile long logging road that ended in the woods at both ends, I found my insanity.


----------



## KYBoneHead

Helicopter, helicopter, helicopter!




MarshBuck89 said:


> I found a nice young woman in a treestand ten feet away from me AFTER i whipped it out to relieve myself.
> 
> I had not seen anything that day so decided to walk around a little bit and nature called. I heard someone clear their throat mid stream and just thought "oh f me!" looked up and sure enough there she sat in her climber. She was very cute too. I appologized and she says "thats fine, i havent seen anything all days anyways!" with a big smile on her face.
> :embara: D'oh!


----------



## Elky_Man

w8tnonu22 said:


> Found a old school bus in management area.


Sounds like that bus could be made into one heck of a blind!


----------



## 09blackonblack

Finding old treestands like that give me the willys, makes you wonder why they never came back for them!


----------



## noflyzone

bowhunter2k9 said:


> bowling ball! haha


same here. I found a bowling ball while duck hunting at an area where I had to walk about two miles. no idea how it could have got there


----------



## eos

Things you found while hunting.........
Peace of mind


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

killemall1983 said:


> i dont recal there being a thread recently about this, and i cant find anything when i search. has anyone found anything interesting while in the woods? on time in the 70's on an elk hunt here in new mexico there was a really bad snow storm and a ton of elk hunters got stranded in the mountains and had to be air rescued. they left their whole camps there(the area is very secluded and hard to get to) and my dads family went up and found guns and knives. also a few times my dad has found knives and good camping equipment at old campsited from where people got really drunk and lost things or forgot that they took them out. any good stories?


Illegal growing of Marijuana in FL.. tons of old 5 gallon buckets deep in a swamp they had been there for a while tho


----------



## Luckydeerarrow

Funniest find ever! I was way up in my climber and had to go #2. It was still early morning and I didn't want to climb down so I stood up, turned around, grabbed my safety tether and let it drop 20 foot. The only thing I had to clean myself was a camo bandana tied around my head. Afterwards I dropped it on the ground too. Not too long after that my arrow hit a limb while shooting at a 7pt that was cruising the ridge (this is our private land by the way). I hit him in the worst spot, below the spine and above the shoulder. The leaves were off the trees and I could still see him 200 yards down the ridge going full speed. I hoped that by some luck the arrow would work it's way out and catch his spinal artery. I called my brother before I ever climbed down to get some help on the tracking job. After waiting for him for three hours we tracked another two. We got split up when we each started circling back on our own. As it began to get to dark I headed towards the tree my climber was still hanging on. My brother was already there and walking towards me. He was holding up the camo bandana I had wiped with butt with saying "I think I found something you dropped". I was laughing so hard it took me forever to tell him to smell it! When he finally did he had some choice words to yell at me. I laughed even harder because he is not much of a hunter and was so proud he had actually found something of worth out there. He hates it when I tell that story and pulled me aside one day and asked me to quit. It was hard to do because everyone I tell laughs as hard as I did the day it happened. That was over 5 years ago and I haven't told it again until now. I hope you enjoyed it! BTW...the deer lived and I saw it the following year in perfect health. I laughed a little bit when I saw him too.


----------



## CAT Diesel

'67 427 corvette convertible. 15 years ago dad bought a farm down the road with 130 acres of untouched woods. The first day I got a nice double lung shot a 12 pointer. He ran about 100 yards and went down. As I was walking up to him I noticed a windshield just past him in a bunch of brush. Getting closer I could see the vette grill. Called dad and we were able to get it out. We had to cut two small trees that were growing through the floorboards but the car was mostly intact. It is know sitting in my dads garge fully restored. There was also a '53 Chevy pickup back there too.


----------



## 09blackonblack

I wish I had the 53 truck!


----------



## grhhunter

Found a naked girl in a bath tub once.......but I was hunting out the bathroom window! LOL


----------



## johnfelts

I found the skull of a praire grizzly in a washout in the bad lands while hunting mule deer,I left it alone because it was public land, the prarie grizz has been extinct for a long time.


----------



## 520dude

I found a big azz badger hole once while walking to my stand in the dark.


----------



## Marshall Law

Found a deer buck yesterday while I was hunting groundhogs. Bullet through the head. Kids!


----------



## trz

bowhntng4evr said:


> I found an empty briefcase laying next to a tree while scouting a few years back. I still wonder, what the heck was in it?


NOTHING was in it. you said it was empty!


----------



## Good Stuff

That's funny.


----------



## cunninghamww

trz said:


> NOTHING was in it. you said it was empty!


"was" as in, before it was left empty in the woods.


----------



## pse330

skynight said:


> I found this growing all over, finally figured out it's just wild, but was looking over my shoulder for quite a while in that area.
> 
> I've found sheds, skulls, arrowheads, etc. In south texas I found 2 acres of underwear (apparently illegals cross a river there and shed underwear after crossing the water). I've found all kinds of stuff while running - tools, pot bags,etc. Two weeks ago I found a 46 inch LG flatscreen HD tv in the borrow pit along a highway. Called the cops, figured it was stolen/stashed.


ohh I see you have them hybrid tomato plants too


----------



## dewfang

Cool thread


----------



## bow75

Ttt


----------



## cstevens12

I Was dressing out a doe one night and forgot my gloves, hat and face mask.. Didn't realize it until I went back out to hunt a week or so later. Months later at the end of season my buddy didn't know I was out hunting and I snuck up on him in his stand to scare him right before I knew he'd be getting down... What do you know, I found my gloves, hat and face mask!


----------



## jmanhere

I bought a mag light (D cell size) in 1989 when I started bow hunting. Still works with the original bulb.


----------



## roxy2mins

Found this...was out scouting some new property to hunt


----------



## cunninghamww

roxy2mins said:


> Found this...was out scouting some new property to hunt
> View attachment 1471819


You have got to be sh*tting me.


----------



## sinko

My Dad once found a 5' long snake that was carved form a piece of wood. He brought it home but I creeped out Mom so it got thrown away.

I've found old aluminum arrows, a pare of wal-mart compact binos that were no good so I left them, But the best find I ever had was my great Grandpas moonshine still that had been lost years before. It happened like this. 

My Great Grandfather who died long before I was born was a moonshiner and actually served some time in Tucker Farm in Arkansas. Any way old habits die hard and after his releases he resumed his old habits. Then my great uncle ended up with the still. He left OK and went to California and worked for several years and he took it with him and made shine while he was out west. When he came back he brought the family business back with him. later in life he suffered from Alzheimer, and in his confusion he took the still into the woods behind his house and set it up only for it to become lost. Years later after his death I was hunting behind his old house when I stumbled up on a set of copper coils. I looked around and found the rest of it and now I posses the coolest of our family herlomes.


----------



## LongbowLogan

This is a cool thread!


----------



## duckndog

Found a pair of pink lace/see-thru panties while hunting a WMA here in Georgia. I stumbled across them while turkey hunting in a hardwood bottom, probably a mile from the closest road/trail. Guess somebody was hunting with the wife/girlfriend and decided to grab a quickie!


----------



## Yamahog12

bowhntng4evr said:


> I found an empty briefcase laying next to a tree while scouting a few years back. I still wonder, what the heck was in it?


Belonged to DB Cooper.


----------



## rtaylor

Knife, arrow and broadhead sticking in a tree, and a horseshoe are a few that come to mind.


----------



## cunninghamww

Yamahog12 said:


> Belonged to DB Cooper.


I thought of that too!


----------



## 195B&C

Awesome thread!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher

I found a peace and quiet that no other place can rival.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## zell

GrawDawg said:


> I have to be careful how I word this so as to not get it deleted by the mods.......
> 
> I was bow hunting out in western MA about 10 years ago- it was a really warm week, something like 65-70 degrees for about 4 straight days. Whitetail season had opened about a week before & my old college buddy invited me out to his parent's property in "The Hill towns" (Otis, Russell & Blandford). He told me that nobody had been hunting this property for a few years but there were a few natural funnels that received lots of early season traffic. He was right.
> 
> He pointed in in the direction of the overgrown logging road and told me to take it about 1/2 mile until I hit the steep incline. He said I could go left or right as either direction would bring be to a natural bottleneck in the grade.
> I'm glad I went right. I took a right and went about 200 yards- found a nice little, sunny opening with a few good trees to get my climber into. There was sign ALL over the place- scat, footprints, old rubs.... I made sure to be very quiet. Up I went, settled in and got myself situated. It was about 2:00pm at this point- the plan was to hunt until nightfall and walk back to where my buddy sent me on my way.
> 
> About an hour after I got settled down, I thought I heard voices, soft voices.... then nothing. About 15 minutes later, I could have sworn I heard a soft giggle- then another one. I'm starting to wig out a little- not being able to see jack after about 20 yards to my left, right & behind me. I could see about 40 yards in front on me in the direction of the grassy clearing. All the leaves were still on the trees- it was still thick. About 20 minutes later, I catch movement- it's two women, I'd guess about 20 years old or so- holding hands & one of them is carrying a blanket under her arm! Mind you- I'm out in the middle of nowhere, on land that I'm not familiar with and these two come frolicking in from some little path off the back right of the clearing that I'm looking at.
> 
> I decided to just sit back and let things unfold........ first the blanket gets put down, next they transition to their birthday suits and begin enjoying each other's company! I thought for sure that this was quite the hunting trip. I was still trying to figure out how the heck these girls made it so far into the woods! This is where *I decided to have some fun*- as one of the girls was just about to hit the "end of her rope", I let out a doe bleat. They both stopped & started looking around. After about 5 minutes, they settled down & continued their interlude....... this time, I let out one soft grunt. They FREAKED OUT!!   They both jumped up, threw on their pants & shoes and took off in the direction they came (topless, mind you). They were putting on their tops as they scadaddled away at Mach 1. I really couldn't believe what had just transpired, so I sat there in disbelief- knowing that my buddy would NEVER believe me.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was uneventful in comparison- I saw a doe & 2 fawns about 2 hours later- but I had no anterless tags, so they were safe. When nightfall came, I got down, packed up and walked out to the clearing to the spot where the rug munchers had settled down. There it was- my proof! It seemed as though in their haste to vacant the big bad woods, one of the girls left her Smith College panties in the grass!
> 
> By the time I got to my buddy, he asked if I saw anything- I told him the whole story & like I predicted, he called BS. Then I pulled the panties out of my jacket pocket- his jaw dropped. He then asked if I had my camera with me. I told him no but that my rangefinder worked just fine! :darkbeer:
> 
> Rob


I bet you did.:wink:


----------



## BlueDevil

bump


----------



## roscoe221

Horseshoe, old trap, tombstones, hornets nest, old bottles, trespassers, escaped peacock, meth lab, stolen four wheeler, a big hole, musket ball.


----------



## MarineSTC

When I was about 12 I found an old moonshine still, found it by falling through the top of the rusted out drum that was buried under about 2 feet worth of pine straw. Pulled away the pine straw to figure out why a drum was in the ground in the middle of the woods and found 4 more with it. Showed it to my dad and he told me that it was an old still that was left behind in the woods.


----------



## kyle31490

I can FINALLY contribute!!!!

Yesterday was our opener, and after the morning sit I was heading out back to the truck. I happened to look down and saw an old license holder. I picked it up and it was an old fishing license from 1984! Weirdest part is that it is way high on an oak ridge many many miles from any water. I am drying it out with hopes to read the writing and maybe even find the owner!


----------



## roscoe221

One of my buddies found an open well by falling into it one morning, lucky he didnt break his leg.


----------



## Stickemgmc85

I found some boots one time elk hunting in CO about 6 mi from any roads. Also found a 8pt skull turkey hunting one time, and after carring them for about 2 miles I was going to leave it in the woods and then I looked on top of the skull and there is a thunderhead stuck dead center between the antlers. Also found a bow hanger about 20' up a poplar tree.


----------



## 09blackonblack

I found some pieces of Indian pottery and a 22 bullet just the lead with rifling marks in mint shape.


----------



## BlueDevil

Cow bones. Jaw, vertebra, back leg, broken pelvis ,,, scattered and bleached. Story goes back 20 yrs ago that a nearby farmer wouldn't keep one of his cows penned up. The cow would bust loose and wander the highway causing accidents and near misses. Somebody shot it and it ran into the woods on land I lease today and died. I first saw them following a blood trail in the dark. The first bone I found was a vertebrae and I thought "what a huge deer", then I found the others and figured it was a cattle/cow. Asked the owner and he told me the story.


----------



## rcrfc

This might get long but I have to tell it. 
Went out archery hunting deer early in the Iowa season. Borrowed my dads video camera to try and take some video of my hunts. Canoed down a river to get deep in the woods. The paddle out was not fun, upstream with an approaching storm and 15-20 mph headwinds and canoe loaded with gear and a dead doe.
Exhausted I made it to my car, unpacked the canoe, loaded the car, then put the canoe on the car top rack. Decided to drive by some other hunting spots and scout for the next day. 
That night at the cabin couldn't find the camera. Next day paddled back down the river, looked everywhere twice and still no camera. 
My dad was HOT! Didn't hear the end of it the rest of that fall. Even after I saved up the money and bought him a new camera.
About a month and a half later during shotgun season I ended up near my buddies van after a long deer drive. He had shot a deer and tracking it took him to the other side of the mile. He called and wanted me to use his spare key to drive his van around and meet him. While driving the van I rounded an icy corner and started to skid. I meant to just touch the brake a bit, but with my big 'ol clod hopper winter boots I ended up mashing the brakes, skidding off the road through a shallow ditch then a fence line before coming to a stop in the field. 
I got out checked the van which had some scrapes down the side from the fence but otherwise ok. I walked over to where I went through the fence, looked down and in the snow saw a black case. I picked it up, looked inside and sure as heck it was my dads camera! Still worked, and battery still charged.
As far as I can tell I must have left the camera bag in the front nose of the canoe while unloading, hoisted the canoe onto the car, then when going around the curve on my scouting drive, the case fell out of the canoe and into the ditch. The same ditch a month and a half later I crashed my buddies van. 
That's the only thing of any significance I have ever found while hunting, but to not have to listen to my dad ***** at me anymore for losing his camera, priceless.


----------



## bherendeen05

Ttt 

bherendeen


----------



## nicodemo

found an eight year old boy once on walk out in the dark, he ran away from home 4 miles away because he got in trouble at school.


----------



## kennycgood

I was shed hunting and found a $150.00 dollar Stream Light. I took it home picked up a charger and a few battiers on ebay and it works great. I have about about $30.00 in the flash light now, not a bad deal.


----------



## sdavis

JH SWAIN JR said:


> Growing up in Northern CA I have found hundreds and hundreds of pot plants. Always makes you go into survival mode looking for booby traps and or care takers of the plantations. I just back out and keep away from the area for a season. Old gold mining equipment, mines, and a lot of pick heads. Up near Nevada we use to find loads of arrow heads and pictographs. In west Texas I found an old Mexican Army Spur. Out here in AR/MO I find more arrows, and dead deer than I can count. Lots of old car parts, junk and bottles. Fishing is were I find the good stuff, like a $300.00 G Loomis fishing pole with a $100.00 Shimano reel, an engagement ring, 1963 class ring on a set of keys, about $1750.00 in cash over the years, and enough tackle to open a store.


that reminds me about my wifes uncle he bought a g loomis pole and and an expensive reel and they were fishing in minnisota the water was freezing well i dont know what he was thinking went to cast out and just let go as it sunk to the bottom he thought about diving in after it but the guides advised him not to because he would freeze to death before he got to it.


----------



## kremerd

Not hunting but as a kid about age 10 while playing in a woooded area in my childhood neighborhood I found a live grenade, took it ome to my mother who called the police. I put it in the back yard until the police arrived. The police officer picked it up in a piece of newspaper and held it at arm length leaving our yard, (don't know what he thought the paper would do if it went off), It was thrown into the Ohio river which is near were I lived. A playmate of mine was trying to buy it from me all the way home, this same kid later killed himself about 3 years later playing Russian Roulette. I also foud a small blank pistol across the street from where I found the grenade. This happened around 1955/56 so my thinking it was a souvineer from Korean war that some one decided to get rid of.


----------



## bherendeen05

Ttt

bherendeen


----------



## Jubal Jim

Hunting Stokes State Forest in NW N.J. I found a vintage Hersey's Chocolate syrup glass bottle (no cracks or chips) shaped like an old milk can, it now resides on the kitchen countertop.


----------



## tips_tails

Found 2 bodies on 2 occasions.

First one was about 6-7 years ago while ice fishing on Lake St Clair. Trying to find a spot to drop onto the ice off a 7 foot seawall we seen a guy that we thought was sleeping on the ice. Nearly walked away but something finally clicked that it wasn't right. Got closer and seen his snowmobile smashed into the seawall. He had bounced about 7 foot off the wall back onto the ice. Come to find out he was reported missing the night prior by a wife or girlfriend and was talking about killing himself. Police ruled it a suicide after examining his tracks from his machine in the snow. At no time did he apply the brakes, it was a well lit area and you could see another track he made looking like he scouted the wall as a suitable spot to smash himself into. He wasn't frozen solid but I'll never forget the look of his face, he was wearing a helmet but the face shield was blow away. We still fished that day after we finished with the police, didn't catch anything. On the way back in you could still see plastic parts from the crash and his body print melted in the ice.

While squirrel hunting during our youth deer season in 2009 we went off the beaten path on public land trying to avoid any deer hunters. Didn't fair so well so we started back for our truck. I was walking up a hill and seen a tore up camp. Tore down 1 person tent, cooler, beer cans, whiskey bottle, small very little used fire pit with a cell phone and boot burned up, empty cans of spray paint, and a sleeping bag with an 870 wingmaster laying on top of it. Thinking I just found me a cool new gun I reached down to pick it up off the laid out sleeping bag. Right before I grabbed it out of the corner of my eye I noticed a badly decayed foot sticking out of the sleeping bag. Put 2 and 2 together and without touching anything determined that the sleeping bag had a badly decomposed body in it. Freaked out for a minute trying to figure out what had happened but quickly decided that it looked like he shot himself with the way the shotgun was laying in his lap.. Got back to the truck and phoned the police. Police arrived we took them to the area and they couldn't ID the guy because his face was basically gone but the officer mentioned that it was likely a missing man they had been looking for. He had been missing for months after leaving a suicide note at his home.

Link to the story 
http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2009/07/police_looking_for_missing_bra.html Missing report
https://www.oakgov.com/sheriff/assets/docs/FREEP_BODY100109.pdf Found report



Farm hands found an abandon 4 wheeler on my parents property & a laptop wrapped in plastic bags deep in the woods. After police were contacted it was found the items were stolen from another farm a few miles away.

Father found a pickup truck in the neighbors field after mom called him about a guy walking through cut corn towards town. Turns out he stole the truck and dumped it and was walking home. They never found the guy even with county sheriff dogs and fresh snow.


----------



## zell

Boudreaux said:


> Found this in the mountains of Arkansas
> 
> View attachment 1445949
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Boswell


Where in arkansas?


----------



## anglin'archer

On the back side of Gore Mountain in Colorado while scouting out some new area, my buddy and I found and old horse camp that must have been abandoned for at least fifteen + years. An old set of rubber boots with Made in USA stamped on the bottom. A coffee pot, couple of other pots and pans, spoons, busted up canned goods, a cooking grate, rusted stove pipe, and a old blow up mattress (the kind you float on in a pool not a camping mattress.) Right at the edge of a good meadow but very little sign, no elk dangit. No wonder they abandoned it. That and it was a looong way from any trailhead.


----------



## davydtune

I found a $50 laying on the ground once. Also found someone's "baggy" on the ground. It was very full of some kind of herb :secret:


----------



## sham20

roxy2mins said:


> Found this...was out scouting some new property to hunt
> View attachment 1471819


And that right there would be one reason I never went back to that spot. That is crazy!!!!


----------



## nnelzon23

We found and an old bed while out hanging trail cameras. The bed was on a frame, complete with a headboard, and appeared to have been "made" at one point. There was an old quilt that had seen many years of weathering and was rotted away in spots.


----------



## Litzsru11

Bump...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solobowhunter

Found an old hand saw sticking out of the dirt. After digging around I found an old wagon axle and two hubs. Must have been an old logging area and wagon broke down.


----------



## Polkat9000

a truck in an off road pull off with 2 dope phiens sicking the spike in there arms crept up on truck tapped shotgun on wondow made emget out and called police had seen there doper tools prior to that and finally got em they were in shock and begged me to let em go I DID RIGHT TO THE STATE TROOPRERS !!!!!


----------



## ramhead99

These are awesome,I never find anything.


----------



## Rothhar1

This sums it up boys and girls


----------



## captnemo

davydtune said:


> I found a $50 laying on the ground once. Also found someone's "baggy" on the ground. It was very full of some kind of herb :secret:


was it any good?


----------



## bherendeen05

Ttt

bherendeen


----------



## Movesfast

Polkat9000 said:


> a truck in an off road pull off with 2 dope phiens sicking the spike in there arms crept up on truck tapped shotgun on wondow made emget out and called police had seen there doper tools prior to that and finally got em they were in shock and begged me to let em go I DID RIGHT TO THE STATE TROOPRERS !!!!!


Dont. Do. Drugs.


----------



## D_Shane

Last year I found a fishing rod and reel in a tree. Had a scent pad attached to the end. This year in a restricted area, a rolled wad of cash. $1,250. The outer hundred was faded quite a bit, but still spent just fine. Center of the was had a piece of paper that said "BAM".


----------



## littleredgto

ttt


----------



## PSJOFRN19

Bump


----------



## Boone

I found a guy that hang himself !! talk about ruining your day of hunting !!


----------



## MathewsXT#1

Scotty C said:


> This past year I found a huge 10 pointer dead on my dad's property near my stand. One of the guys that hunts on the neighboring properties mentioned to me that he had a blood trail from a huge buck going into our property. I told him he could gladly look for his deer on our property (he never found it). I found it 3 days later 35 yards from me stand. I called the the man who shot it (you could clearly see the bullet hole in the neck) and he was very excited. It was a good feeling to help out a fellow hunter that may have never found his trophy.


pretty stand up thing to do, most a-holes now adays would of kept the buck and never told the other guy, wtg!


----------



## MathewsXT#1

thats sad.........


----------



## MathewsXT#1

Boone said:


> I found a guy that hang himself !! talk about ruining your day of hunting !!


very sad..............


----------



## G20

Flatire said:


> have found all kinds of stuff most recient would be a digital camera and a GPS, later i found the owner





azarrowflinger said:


> We find all kinds of crap! Last weekend I found a camera case for a small camera with a $5 bill, a bank card, and casino players points card from Colorado. On the walk back after finding that, I found a couple GM truck keys laying in the road! I took it to a Chase Bank and gave it to them to mail back to the owner (the $5 was so weathered it couldn't be opened). This past weekend my dad found a cross bow quiver with five arrows, all with broadheads, but no nocks? The nock end was threaded though?
> 
> Besides that, I've found stands laying next to the roads (left em), on private property (took em back to the land owners house per him) lots of balloons. My dad found a really cool old brass telescope out deer hunting. And my sisters boyfriend just found a belt of .50BMG out in Nevada last week!


Sounds like excalibur bolts. They have the screw in so you can pull them out of a target. No half knocks on those.


----------



## Fishman1113

I found a stand less than 20 yards away from my stand, facing mine, on private posted property. Asked my cousin if it was his. (We are the only two allowed to hunt the land) He said no so I took the stand and left the climbing sticks with a note to stay off the property. I also had to fix the 3' fence that he clipped to walk through. Funny thing is he tore off the posted signs but let them lay on the ground. So we reposted them after the hunt.


----------



## 40-and-a-mule

Metal detectors around public access area parking are like magnets for cool stuff. And Vienna weinie cans.


----------



## DHAWK

I found a wallet once. It belonged to a local kid who had been out pheasant hunting with his dad. It had been laying out there for a couple of weeks and wasn't in the best shape but he sure was excited to get it back.
Thinking back i'm pretty sure i've lost alot more than I have ever found. Oh ya, I once walked an entire CRP field helping my buddy find his lost glove. We found it, walked forever to get back to our cabin and he notices he lost his other one. :doh:


----------



## bbaker-25

last fall while helping my father look for a doe he had shot i found two turkey calls and a striker that my buddy had lost that spring, he was sitting in big forest when he shot a turkey, it dropped and then got back up and ran off, he chased the turkey all of timber and then couldnt find the tree that he left his calls by, just happens the blood trail went right beside them


----------



## Kb83

roscoe221 said:


> One of my buddies found an open well by falling into it one morning, lucky he didnt break his leg.


Is his name Timmy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bowhunter328

I found a dead 6-pointer when tracking a deer for my friend. I also found a revolver last spring when shed hunting that I turned into the police, and it turned out it was a stolen weapon linked to a burglary 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Squirrel

The two weirdest were I found were a 12ga shotgun once (turned it in) and another time a dead horse. Yeah a dead horse. Not sure if the owner "disposed" of the horse there or it died there but it still had the bridle on.


----------



## JBOGG

I have been hunting the same 200 acre lease for twenty years. Last fall while hiking back to the truck after a morning hunt I found my own arrow from a successful hunt ten years earlier. It was the only time I had ever hunted that spot and got a complete pass through on a nice doe. I found her very quickly as she only traveled 40 yds, but never could find my arrow. Until last year.


----------



## ungawa

I found my home town news paper rolled up laying in the middle of 250 acres on the first day I hunted a lease. The lease was 90 mile from my home town and paper was dated 25 years earlier. It was strange, many of the business advertisements were for businesses that had been closed for years, I forgot about most of them. I guess I should say I live in a town of 10000.


----------



## huntrfish

Found a Double Bull blind with a box of 12 gauge turkey loads in it. Asked the landowner about it, and he said it was not his, and to go ahead and take it.


----------



## roberts021

Not while hunting(well Kinda)
I was in mosul Iraq in 2004. I had a St Christopher metal on my dogtags that my grandfather wore on his during ww2.Out on a mission one day and came back to camp and noticed the ST Christopher metal was gone. i was very upset about and emailed my grandmother to tell her i was sorry. about 2 weeks later out on a mission in the same area walking along and saw something in the sand and it just happened to be that St Christopher metal. That metal has been in my wallet ever since, I think my grandpa wanted me to find it


----------



## ACooper1983

roberts021 said:


> Not while hunting(well Kinda)
> I was in mosul Iraq in 2004. I had a St Christopher metal on my dogtags that my grandfather wore on his during ww2.Out on a mission one day and came back to camp and noticed the ST Christopher metal was gone. i was very upset about and emailed my grandmother to tell her i was sorry. about 2 weeks later out on a mission in the same area walking along and saw something in the sand and it just happened to be that St Christopher metal. That metal has been in my wallet ever since, I think my grandpa wanted me to find it


That is awesome!


----------



## Nocknboots

When they drained Dutch Fork Lake in Washington County Pa I was walking the lake bed and found a bag of pistol parts. Turned it over to police. 
All the guys finding bowling balls, I found a pink one in the middle of nowhere Forest County Pa one time. Came to find out these people who "geocache" ( look it up, it would take to long to explain) use them for markers all the time.


----------



## Riverghost

I lost a Knives of alaska lite hunter and a rangefinder last year


----------



## JMart294

I lost my buddy Rogers Range Finder out hunting with his son. if any one finds it tell me please, lol


----------



## BvrHunter

roberts021 said:


> Not while hunting(well Kinda)
> I was in mosul Iraq in 2004. I had a St Christopher metal on my dogtags that my grandfather wore on his during ww2.Out on a mission one day and came back to camp and noticed the ST Christopher metal was gone. i was very upset about and emailed my grandmother to tell her i was sorry. about 2 weeks later out on a mission in the same area walking along and saw something in the sand and it just happened to be that St Christopher metal. That metal has been in my wallet ever since, I think my grandpa wanted me to find it


Very Cool :thumbs_up 

and thanks for your service!!


----------



## skippyturtle

John 2290 said:


> A marijuana patch worth about 250,000.00. It's there every year!:mg:


you must be in meigs county lol


----------



## skippyturtle

found a pair of panties way back off the beaten path. found a goat that had been hanged while shed hunting.
heard about an ice fisherman close to where i live that snagged something. finally got it up to the hole. reached in and pulled out a benelli. lots of duck hunters on there.


----------



## aaronb10

I've found many odd things while hunting, from cases of millitary rounds to a dead cow on public land. The strangest thing I ever found or seen someone find was when I was walleye fishing in my home town. There were atleast 150 people fishing the river that winter and only one guy had caught any fish. While I was looking at his fish, he reeled in a rather large flesh colored, rubber dildo. I was only 11 or 12 years old and I couldn't stop laughing. I still chuckle now when I tell the story.


----------



## hunting87

ILDEERHUNTER said:


> I have found myself


very well said sir


----------



## gotmike

Bump


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

Has anyone on here found something out of state that another at user had left. Dont have time to read 26 pages now. I was wandering that


----------



## revcgoodman

This is a great thread !


----------



## wally12150

Two weeks ago Sunday, I took a practice shot at a leaf on a tree branch and lost my arrow in some tall grass. The following Friday my partner and I were leaving the woods walking back to our vehicles and passing the area where I lost my arrow, he asked if I had a lighted arrow nock. I said I did but surely the battery would long be dead. It turned out not to be and I found my arrow.


----------



## slapshot0183

I found my surefire light I lost 12 months prior. I picked it up and it still worked.


----------



## Mshuntergirl37

This is so much fun reading. I've never found anything interesting but we hunt land that's been in our family for years. Guess we are more boring than I thought.


----------



## catfishmafia76

Mshuntergirl37 said:


> This is so much fun reading. I've never found anything interesting but we hunt land that's been in our family for years. Guess we are more boring than I thought.


May want to go over it with a metal detecter sometime if you can find one to borrow or rent. No telling what you may find.


----------



## tackscall

Hunt4Jesus said:


> Has anyone on here found something out of state that another at user had left. Dont have time to read 26 pages now. I was wandering that


Like my Tru Ball release on Coyle Hill in near Belfast NY? Id sure like to have that back!


----------



## killemall1983

Ttt!


----------



## killemall1983

Anybody else?


----------



## airwolf

TTT for a great thread


----------



## eblues

I found a rifle in the river of no return wilderness of Idaho. It was about 25 miles back in from the trail-head, leaning against a tree in a tangled mess of blowdowns. The area had a massive forest fire the year before, & the stock was charcoal. There was also a round in the chamber that had exploded from the heat. Turned out to be a buddy of the outfitters, guy named Stan Potts. He had lost it 40 some years before.


----------



## Southpaw43

Great thread. Ttt


----------



## rutmaster

found my exwife and my ex best friend in the woods once, funny thing running into them like that, dont think they expected to see me there, just guessing from the look on their faces! things didn't quite work out for them after that, guessing it wasn't the fairytale ending they had hoped for!


----------



## youjosh

I found a dead buck that somehow had broke both front legs. I'm guessing he was hit by a car, either that or he was deep in debt to the local bookie. Funny thing was he was a good mile from any road, that had to hurt crawling around with two broken legs. I'll try to find the pic of him.


----------



## panick

During a shed hunting trip i found two guys playing hide the sausage.NASTY MOTHERS..


----------



## cfred70

One year while out rabbit hunting I came across an old culvert that a farmer must have moved to the edge of the woods. Over time the brush had grown up around it and I never really even noticed it in there. All over the ground were bottles and trash, which I yelled over to my buddy "looks like I found where the h.s. kids must come and party" to my disbelief out steps someone from the culvert. He said he thought his brother owned the property and he could live there for awhile......told him he was a couple properties from his brothers land, SCARED the *&&^ right out of me.....


----------



## Lank Thompson

Years ago (70's) my grandpa was outfitting for moose in Alberta and he and his partner came across airplane wreckage. It was upside down and grown over. They noticed the RCMP and when it was investigated turns out it was a missing USAF plane on route to Alaska at the end of World War II. The military recovered the human remains and returned them to the US and the plane it still there.


----------



## RT1

i just read all 27 pages at work................great thread!!!!!!
I would include my finds but the mods would ban me. I would have to be careful with the wording...lol
Let me think about this for a bit here.


----------



## youjosh

Hunting Big Oaks in Indiana you stumble on bombs all the time. I'm hoping there duds! Some areas they are really thick, with bombs and craters everywhere. I can't imagine them turning people loose if they were live rounds...


----------



## burritosandbeer

Some of the things I've found around Michigans public lands.

Old family cemeteries in the middle of the woods, so old you cant even read the dates off the tombstones. Must have been farms at least in the early 1800s but all woods now. Found several of these, always left the area quickly, felt disrespectful to hunt near them.
Plenty of "Cash Crop" fields, always back out of those carefully and call the police later...
A camouflage wallet with $10, but no ID. Camo wallets never struck me as a good idea after that
A few gloves, chairs, knives, lighters etc. Includes a really nice buck pocket knife I gave to a girlfriend and a Zippo lighter I still carry sometimes to this day.

No bodies thankfully. I thought I had one once though. I was fishing the flat river by Lowell MI, I went upstream from a bridge about a mile heading towards a dam. Saw something stuck against a rock in the river. Got closer and recognized it was something in a flannel shirt. Thought "Well there goes my good day fishing, gotta hike back out (no cell signal) call the police, hike back in when them, and this will take the entire day". Realized what a shallow thing that was to think if this was someones loved one in the river, they deserved better than that. Walked over to confirm before heading out, and found..... Someone had stuffed a bag of leaves in a flannel shirt and tossed it in the river. Guessing it was part of a scarecrow.


----------



## CarbonExpress

Just old cemeteries in the middle of public land. Spooky at night


----------



## mustanghunter50

This past weekend my dad found a cross bow quiver with five arrows, all with broadheads, but no nocks? The nock end was threaded though?

excalibur crossbows have flat nocks and some are threaded bc they make a t-handle tool you screw in to help pull the bolts from the target


----------



## opg

Buddy of mine found a little gear bag floating in duck swamp last week.There was an Ipod and nice skinning knife inside.The Ipod had gotten wet and wasnt working, but he put in a bag of rice for several days to dry it out and now it works like a champ....No ID or personal info on Ipod


----------



## rut hunt

Found a 20 gauge brennke slug in a trickle of a stream someone clearly missed and it washed down to where I found it. Found a cheapy Walmart arrow and Walmart blue broadhead only about 15 yards into the timber assuming someone shot from the field edge ironically the week before not 50 yards away found a manican(sp)( like you see in clothing stores) dressed as a hunter scared the hell out of me I did what any 15 year old kid would do and shot it every time I squirrel hunted there


----------



## jcarlton

the week before not 50 yards away found a manican(sp)( like you see in clothing stores) dressed as a hunter scared the hell out of me I did what any 15 year old kid would do and shot it every time I squirrel hunted there

Imagine that in the dark...


----------



## jcarlton

Guess i should add while I am reading.
I've found tons of old home places complete with umpteen wells and broken glass rusty metal etc piled everywhere. Lots of old bottles in junk piles and creeks. Tons upon tons of old farm equipment parked in fencerows. Several dead deer, one of which was behind my stand one morning. 3 guys ventured in later that morning searching for their gut shot buck 120" 8 point...walked roght past it never saw me in the red oak full of leaves. I stood up and whistled and pointed it out....you'd never guess instead o taking that deer they decided it wasn't their's cause, "they shot their's perfect" and they took off out of there like the devil was on their heels. I called my bro and the land owner they were heading across to their truck and the CO wrote the. A trespassing ticket, and a wanton waste ticket for their trouble....our ground is posted, but i would have let them take the deer...


----------



## fryguy519

zmax hunter said:


> I found and kept a 12' alum. flat bottom boat on our local river bank, it had been washed up by flood waters, had debris all around it, no numbers or anything, mine now. use it every year.


Wow, I found the same thing 2 years ago! No numbers either, just a metal tag with serial number on it. Well I thought i would take it in to get it registered so I would be legal. Explained the story and they confiscated it, said they would have to run the numbers to see if they could locate the owner. I said no problem and understood. Well they call me back bout 3 weeks later and said they could not find an owner......but I couldn't have it either! Oh but I could go to the state auction and try to buy it.....boy was i pissed.


----------



## burritosandbeer

I forgot to mention one funny thing I found when i was out fishing.

I was out with my dad, we were fly fishing for smallmouth bass in the flat river again. My dad went up stream I went downstream. We were out for several hours, when I saw this little plastic baggie floating down the river past me. I nabbed it trying to do my duty to clean up litter etc etc etc, and I found ... My Dads car keys, ID, and fishing license 

He put them in a plastic bag so they wouldnt get wet, put them in his pocket and apparently lost them later on. 

When we got back to the car I played dumb and he checked his pockets, got this "Aw carp" look on his face, turned to me and asked "so, how much battery life do you have on your cell phone?"

I handed him the keys and explained it to him. Boy were both of us glad I always try to pickup litter on the river!


----------



## Southpaw43

Lets see! I have found huge pot field in the middle of military training base. A man with a telescope on a pulloff next to farm i hunt. I walked out of woods to road after evening hunt. Came up behind him an jus said howdy. He screamed like a lil girl and ran to his mini van and locked the doors. I apologized after thinking what he saw. ( full face paint an camo) . Kinda felt bad scaring the chubby lil guy. Lotsa old stands .a few turkey call. Two different old stills. A bow holder i lost 4 yrs before. Live rounds on military base. Old Ray Ban sunglasses. Sheds an dead deer. Oh yeah 2 mad sheep hunters smokin weed an upset i was elk hunting near their area in Colorado. We talked awhile an they put me on the elk. Religious cult meeting in Alleghenney Natnl Forest while on bowhunting trip in 1984. Scared my huntn partner an i .


----------



## kwilson16

youjosh said:


> Hunting Big Oaks in Indiana you stumble on bombs all the time. I'm hoping there duds! Some areas they are really thick, with bombs and craters everywhere. I can't imagine them turning people loose if they were live rounds...
> View attachment 1563371


I wouldnt count on those being duds.


----------



## Grey Man

I read a book about all the bombs left in France from World War 1. For forty years this cobbler used the cone of a shell to pound out shoes. He hit that shell cone with a hammer for forty years, no problem. Sometime in year 41, for some unknown reason, he hit it and the thing blew up and killed him. Be careful out there.


----------



## Duramax208

What a great thread, I spent the last two days reading through it and I'm amazed some of the things everyone has found! I'll add a few things I've come acrossed. 

When I was in high school a couple of buddies and I went on a camping, drinking and fishing trip. We woke up one morning and were sitting around camp and saw a white garbage back floating down the river. We jumped up and went to the bank to look at it and for the next 3-4 minutes a string of debri came floating down the river. Including a couple sleeping bags, tent, coolers and a THREE WHEELER floating upside down (could just see three wheels and the bottom of the frame). River was flowing to much to ever catch up to it and never did find out the whole story. 

Found an old landcruiser emblem (14-16" cast) in the middle of no where! 2 miles at least from the nearest 4 wheeler trail. 

Found an older 80s lifted Chevy about 1/2 mile down a STEEP ravine on its wheels not wrecked or anything. We found it in spring and looked like it had been down there since the previous fall/winter. Looked like the keystones had helped them go for it  .


----------



## valastroa

Dad and I found a civil war era black powder canteen. In VERY good condition. Made out of some kind of metal that was stamped with the image of a yankee soldier fighting in battle.


----------



## WEEGEE

found a fairly new 10 speed bicycle parked against a tree in the woods down the road from me.
on the other side of the tree was a skeleton of a young man.
turned out to be a missing college student,from the previous yr.

never hunted there again!

fishing in lake st clair one day .we were going to another spot and saw what we believed to be a sea gull sitting on a tire......nope sea gull alright, but the tire turned out to be a black man from detroit.

never fished there again either!


----------



## kremerd

A live hand grinade and a blank pistol in about 1956, took it home and my mom about flipped, ploice threw it in the Ohio river


----------



## Iceman130

Not my find, but my loss, then regain. Me and a buddy were **** hunting on our lease, and i had $13 in my back pocket, it slid out of the pocket along a brushy powerline. Didnt realize i lost it till i got home, then got a call from my buddy a few days later wondering if i lost money. I said yeah $13 and he said his other friend happened to find it while walking into the deer stands


----------



## airwolf

:mg:


rutmaster said:


> found my exwife and my ex best friend in the woods once, funny thing running into them like that, dont think they expected to see me there, just guessing from the look on their faces! things didn't quite work out for them after that, guessing it wasn't the fairytale ending they had hoped for!


----------



## sc-archer

youjosh said:


> Hunting Big Oaks in Indiana you stumble on bombs all the time. I'm hoping there duds! Some areas they are really thick, with bombs and craters everywhere. I can't imagine them turning people loose if they were live rounds...
> View attachment 1563371


camp croft in Spartanburg sc is an old training facility for the military that is now a public park. still to this day they are finding live rounds.


----------



## njarcher17

I found an old XI compound bow while walking a power line turkey hunting a couple years ago. I also found a jake decoy that I had lost atleast 3 years earlier in the same spot. I have also found plenty of knives, gloves, arrows, hats too.


----------



## 195B&C

WEEGEE said:


> found a fairly new 10 speed bicycle parked against a tree in the woods down the road from me.
> on the other side of the tree was a skeleton of a young man.
> turned out to be a missing college student,from the previous yr.
> 
> never hunted there again!
> 
> fishing in lake st clair one day .we were going to another spot and saw what we believed to be a sea gull sitting on a tire......nope sea gull alright, but the tire turned out to be a black man from detroit.
> 
> never fished there again either!


That's insane!!


----------



## JBS2117

found a ballon that had been launched by a 6th grader in illinois,6 days later it was on the ground in new hampshire! all the kids in her class sent out ballons but hers was the only one to get a reply. sent me a nice card and picture of her family.


----------



## jusoldave

Just remembered: wasn't me, but an ex-boss of mine once stumbled onto finding the steel and brass parts of an old original Henry rifle, with the steel parts of an 1856 Navy Colt revolver nearby, up in Deadman Draw.

This canyon was named for the murder of my boss's uncle, back in the late 1800's; he'd started from town in a wagon loaded with supplies, headed for cow camp at Sagehen. When he turned up overdue, his crew started hunting him, and found his body shot full of holes and laying out in the brush there in Deadman. The wagon and team were gone, and the Henry rifle and Colt's pistol he was known to have with him when he left town were both missing.

So Dewey may have solved a piece of an 80 year-old mystery, about his own uncle's murder.


----------



## Hank LX

I found the watch I lost two seasons earlier. Still ticking!


----------



## jusoldave

Hank LX said:


> I found the watch I lost two seasons earlier. Still ticking!


Timex?


----------



## Draw27

Alot of place's where there were no animal's.lol!


----------



## mideerslinger

Draw27 said:


> Alot of place's where there were no animal's.lol!


X2 lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gone-huntin

This really is a great thread about the only decent things I've found were some pretty nice duck decoys so set the gun down and went to go get them and soon found out why they left them there that mud had no bottom to it


----------



## P&y only

I'll tell mine hoping some science guru can tell we what was up. First off, I do not do drugs and was not drinking. I was coonhunting alone in iowa one night in a timber I hunt a lot. The dogs were off working on a track when I saw something glowing. So I walked closer. It turned out to be an entire dead log glowing just like a glow stick. I had some light colored light weight pants on and when I put a chunk of the log( it was pretty rotten) in my pocket, it glowed enough to shine right through. This was before cell phones had cameras or I'd have pictures. I took the chunk home and put it on the counter still glowing and went to bed. The next morning it was dryer and no longer glowing. I went out to see if the log glowed the next night and it no longer was glowing. It was very strange and I sure wish I knew what it was all about.


----------



## P&y only

maybe it was this: http://chemistry.about.com/od/photogalleries/ig/Glowing-Things/Fungus-Foxfire-Bioluminescence.htm


----------



## ruffme

P&y only said:


> maybe it was this: http://chemistry.about.com/od/photogalleries/ig/Glowing-Things/Fungus-Foxfire-Bioluminescence.htm


Panellus stipticus?
there are actually a lot of bioluminus critters out there.

OK, I was drinking on this one.....but back in the day...I was swimming in the Puget Sound and there was all kinds of things in the water that every time you disturbed them they glowed.
All I could think of was man, I'm one big lure for an Orca...freaked me out....I swam for shore!


----------



## tackscall

P&y only said:


> maybe it was this: http://chemistry.about.com/od/photogalleries/ig/Glowing-Things/Fungus-Foxfire-Bioluminescence.htm


Could very well have been lysergic acid diethylamide, were you coming from a Phish concert?


----------



## P&y only

tackscall said:


> Could very well have been lysergic acid diethylamide, were you coming from a Phish concert?


Well something was fishy.......


----------



## flinginairos

P&y only said:


> I'll tell mine hoping some science guru can tell we what was up. First off, I do not do drugs and was not drinking. I was coonhunting alone in iowa one night in a timber I hunt a lot. The dogs were off working on a track when I saw something glowing. So I walked closer. It turned out to be an entire dead log glowing just like a glow stick. I had some light colored light weight pants on and when I put a chunk of the log( it was pretty rotten) in my pocket, it glowed enough to shine right through. This was before cell phones had cameras or I'd have pictures. I took the chunk home and put it on the counter still glowing and went to bed. The next morning it was dryer and no longer glowing. I went out to see if the log glowed the next night and it no longer was glowing. It was very strange and I sure wish I knew what it was all about.


Isnt that what they call "foxfire"? I have heard of it before. Its like a fungus that glows in the dark. Pretty cool.


----------



## Yamahog12

I found a grunt call I had lost a couple years earlier.


----------



## Warren1726

I found a Civil War era mini cannon ball, my first hunt when i was 12 I also killed a big 8 that hunt.


----------



## horsehands

mackem said:


> You just never know who else is creeping around the woods  Larry Eyler...........
> 
> http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/serialkillers/eyler.htm


I would be more worried abouy the gay guys he was after.


----------



## killemall1983

Anybody else, after this season?


----------



## bherendeen05

Ttt 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve browning

my parents bought property in nw wyoming and a friend and i went out to look for work while walking the property i found a ruger 44 mag still in the holster and belt had rounds in it. we took it back cleaned it up and shot it some. I turned it over to park co sheriff's which they returned it to the widow. seems the owner had died in a fishing accident and his two sons each got one of his guns. she later sent me a note with a check thanking me


----------



## alancac98

Found a bunch of women's used tampons hangin' all over the placeukey:


----------



## RMason

flinginairos said:


> Isnt that what they call "foxfire"? I have heard of it before. Its like a fungus that glows in the dark. Pretty cool.


I've seen the same thing before...camped along side of a small rocky river with a few friends...set up camp in daylight, gathering wood from both sides of the river and some firewood we gathered was actually thrown across the river to the camp side. When night fall came, the ground around the camp site was glowing with thousands of pieces of splintered wood. It was crazy looking...then of course we had to find the source...we all waded across the river and searched into the pitch black woods and finally found a glowing hole in the ground where the rotting stump was pulled out. It was like X-Files...crazy time.


----------



## stanlh

Log tongs and an arrow stuck in the rump of a dead deer.


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK

I found an old well, about 12 ft. Wide filled with water and a dead spike. Poor guy, you could see hoof marks on the side trying to get out. Same block of woods has an old cemetery in it with big cast iron gates. I have a stand near it I gotta move , ill take a picture of it. Creepy thing is, it's called blood forest haha. No joke


----------



## tspiri

I once found about 200 baby pot plants one spring while turkey hunting. We find lots of pot related debris, it litters the farms in my hunting area.


----------



## Flyboy21

This year hunting a mile from a parking area on state land I found this broken toilet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294

alancac98 said:


> Found a bunch of women's used tampons hangin' all over the placeukey:


Some wise chicks did this same thing around a campground i was at. Thats A badddd deal.


----------



## bherendeen05

Ttt


Galaxy s4 now Free


----------



## bherendeen05

Ttt


----------



## mqwilson

P&y only said:


> I'll tell mine hoping some science guru can tell we what was up. First off, I do not do drugs and was not drinking. I was coonhunting alone in iowa one night in a timber I hunt a lot. The dogs were off working on a track when I saw something glowing. So I walked closer. It turned out to be an entire dead log glowing just like a glow stick. I had some light colored light weight pants on and when I put a chunk of the log( it was pretty rotten) in my pocket, it glowed enough to shine right through. This was before cell phones had cameras or I'd have pictures. I took the chunk home and put it on the counter still glowing and went to bed. The next morning it was dryer and no longer glowing. I went out to see if the log glowed the next night and it no longer was glowing. It was very strange and I sure wish I knew what it was all about.


Could have bee the fox fire or possibly Jack-o-lantern mushrooms. There are lots of Bio-luminescent organisms out there. I think it's pretty cool to find, kinda creepy by yourself though.

An another note, today I found a stabilizer I lost a week ago on public land. Somebody drove over it and sunk it into the mud. Glad I found it when I did, the farmer decided to cut the been at prime afternoon hunting time and I walked out a different direnction


----------



## mqwilson

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/298707/jack-o-lantern


----------



## stanlh

I found a 15 inch Crescent adjustable open end wrench walking out of a field. It had been there awhile, but a vinegar bath cleaned up the rust spots on it.


----------



## Djfan

I have nothing to offer here that I found, but in 1984 my 22 year old sister ran out of gas at 1am, was picked up by a serial killer, raped and murdered in San Diego County, CA. Her body was found four days later. We were glad to have her found. The guy was just walking his dog, and knew right away what he had found, since the case of her going missing was very widely publicized in the local media.

So to you all who have found dead people, on behalf of their family and loved ones "THANK YOU!!!!!" I'm sorry you had to go through it, but we are glad to have answers.

Once while bass fishing in a lull while duck hunting, I pulled in a HUGE fresh water clam. It was seriously the size of my hand, and a cool cream color. It was alive, so I threw it back.


----------



## MDJB12

Jacob05 said:


> Would you believe the Montgomery Co. police department ruled it as a suicide  Don't know how he could have done it or why someone would take a water bottle, shovel and duck tape themselves in a tarp in the middle of a huge thicket just to commit suicide!
> 
> He was wearing a Tre-Bark camo shirt, matching boonie hat and there was shotgun in the tarp with him. Before the homicide unit arrived on the scene, the local cops we reported it to let us get a quick peak and the body in the tarp which was nasty ukey:
> 
> I personally think he was dove hunting and someone either by accident or on purpose shot him and went back to bury him. We found him on Oct 19th and he was missing for a few months which would have put in the woods during the early dove season at the time. The nearest field was about 125 yards away from the middle of the huge thicket so who ever did it got tired of dragging him in the MD heat and said the hell it, it hidden enough.


Montgomery county OH?


----------



## Mojostylee24

I found a 1991 Yamaha Enticer II snowmobile this October. The most recent reg sticker on it was from 2007 and it was not wrecked...just leaning against a tree. This was in National Forest about 2.5 mi from the road. I marked it, came back the next morning with a few tools and got it started and running! Lights and everything work the old gas was even burning fine. Only thing I've had to spend on it is $14 for a new throttle cable and 30$ to register it!! Bam $50 snowmachine!


----------



## airwolf

great thread . back up


----------



## okiehunt

Found a gold watch in 11 mile canyon in Colorado while fly fishing just happened to see it shining in about 3 feet of water. Turned out to be about a $350 watch.


----------



## jlm81

Ticks and turkey mites


----------



## Geeman

moose skeleton deep in the woods, I packed out the skull and a weather ballon that scared the heck out of me, it was flapping in the wind stuck in a bush and it took me awhile to figure out what it was


----------



## Lyncher68

Djfan said:


> I have nothing to offer here that I found, but in 1984 my 22 year old sister ran out of gas at 1am, was picked up by a serial killer, raped and murdered in San Diego County, CA. Her body was found four days later. We were glad to have her found. The guy was just walking his dog, and knew right away what he had found, since the case of her going missing was very widely publicized in the local media.
> 
> So to you all who have found dead people, on behalf of their family and loved ones "THANK YOU!!!!!" I'm sorry you had to go through it, but we are glad to have answers.
> 
> Once while bass fishing in a lull while duck hunting, I pulled in a HUGE fresh water clam. It was seriously the size of my hand, and a cool cream color. It was alive, so I threw it back.


Wow! That's awful


----------



## kansas_hick

Djfan sorry to hear about your lose. I hunt private ground so haven't found anything which is good seeing as some of the things you all have found.


----------



## johnboy1

Djfan said:


> I have nothing to offer here that I found, but in 1984 my 22 year old sister ran out of gas at 1am, was picked up by a serial killer, raped and murdered in San Diego County, CA. Her body was found four days later. We were glad to have her found. The guy was just walking his dog, and knew right away what he had found, since the case of her going missing was very widely publicized in the local media.
> 
> So to you all who have found dead people, on behalf of their family and loved ones "THANK YOU!!!!!" I'm sorry you had to go through it, but we are glad to have answers.
> 
> Once while bass fishing in a lull while duck hunting, I pulled in a HUGE fresh water clam. It was seriously the size of my hand, and a cool cream color. It was alive, so I threw it back.


that is terrible.......... sorry for you and your family


----------



## ahawk19

I found an old mill on our farm down by the creek. I did a little research and found that it was established my the first settlers in the area and was in use for over 100 years. 1774 was the year the land was granted by the king of England.


----------



## Hondov65

The 30.06 cardridge I had lost last season.


----------



## trz

While rifle hunting one year I was walking through Knoxs swamp and decided to sit for a bit . there was a small blow down so with my gloved hand wiped the snow off the tree and unfortunately found where someone had taken a DUMP. Hunted the rest of the day without gloves!


----------



## 4X4HD

Awesome thread!


----------



## Dukslayer26

Years ago my pops found a dead guy who had been there since the prior winter. Guess the guy got his truck stuck in the middle of nowhere and fell breaking his pelvic bone trying to walk for help. He later died and was covered in snow. Search and rescue could only find the guys truck cause he was covered in snow. When my dad found him he was all bones. The guy had $3000.00 in cash on him and pops left the money and called the sheriff. Pretty crazy find while hunting!! Happened in Lake County CA in mid 1980's


----------



## posco

I discovered Canada last year. I had no idea I became an international hunter by simply crossing that stream.


----------



## 1shot1

800lbs of weed last year covered in camo netting, called it in to BP and they also found back pack containing cell phones, loaded 9mm... 

Toxic trash left by smugglers, packs, clothes, food/water, etc, looking like a dumpster was tipped over, these are common along travel routes in the middle of nowhere...

Rape trees... Trees with 30-50 pairs of woman's pantys hanging from the limbs, it's where the coyotes rape the woman in the group and hang the pantys as "trophys"...

Front line seat to a 400lbs weed bust I called in to BP, ground units, helo, one guy armed with an AK type rifle...

And of course Indian camps, miners camps... Revolutionary war bayonet around West Point, NY...


----------



## SeasonTicket

1shot1 said:


> Rape trees... Trees with 30-50 pairs of woman's pantys hanging from the limbs, it's where the coyotes rape the woman in the group and hang the pantys as "trophys"...


* Yeah, but our fearless leader says we don't have a border problem.  
They should shoot those guys (the coyotes) instead of sending them back so they can cross and do it again. *


----------



## Stevie777

Just some Underpants with DB Cooper stitched into the label...They were Brown.


----------



## bhummer

Ive found some old hunting seats, a few traps on our private land, and lots of old glass bottles


----------



## Stevie777

CIHUNTER said:


> Please someone explain the golf balls in the timber. I find them everywhere I hunt. Nobody on around my properties plays golf, and noone around the father inlaws property does either. Over the last few years I propably have found thirty golf balls. These three different properties are strung out between 18miles.


A old Buddy of mine once..Maybe twice..only witnessed it once, took a Golf club and a Bag of old golf balls camping in the wilds of Scotland, fired every ball up into those Mountains.....Go Figure...Some people are just stupid.


----------



## posco

Stevie777 said:


> A old Buddy of mine once..Maybe twice..only witnessed it once, took a Golf club and a Bag of old golf balls camping in the wilds of Scotland, fired every ball up into those Mountains.....Go Figure...Some people are just stupid.


Golf balls are a chronic problem for a potato processing plant not terribly far from me. Not only do they bugger the equipment but if by chance them happen to make it through the process, it can make for unhappy customers. Crows and ravens are the culprit here. They pick them up thinking they're something edible and fly off with them and have been known to drop them miles away from the nearest golf course.


----------



## Python014

I walked upon an old crack house one time. Luckily no one was home and it had been run down for a while. Still had some of the nasty stuff in there that they use to make it


----------



## 25ft-up

IMG_7381B&Wc copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## killemall1983

Bringing this thread back up. This has been my only real contribution to AT. 
Hoping new members and our usual members can add more from last season.


----------



## Billie

was hunting in miss last season on a lease that hasn't had people living on it since the civil war, and while walking out found this old well. I had walked within 3feet of it in the dark. Would have been a classic missing persons/alien abduction story, cause I would have NEVER been seen again!


----------



## dead_fowl

Big stands of weed....several times. You can usually smell it long before you find it.


----------



## apcci2

Billie said:


> View attachment 1957920
> was hunting in miss last season on a lease that hasn't had people living on it since the civil war, and while walking out found this old well. I had walked within 3feet of it in the dark. Would have been a classic missing persons/alien abduction story, cause I would have NEVER been seen again!


that would have been a bad day


----------



## Absolute Archer

Wow I just read ALL 35 and a half pages.
Cool stuff for sure.
The only cool thing I really ever found was this foot print 187 air miles in the Alaskan wilderness.


----------



## Brus

Say what ^^^That is crazy. I wish I could find some of the stuff you guys do!


----------



## GoldtipXT

fultontx said:


> I was running around on a big chunk of papermill land. I was bushwacking due north, trying to find the road before dark and walked onto an old house. It was really nothing more than a shack. The roof was caved in and there was all kinds of old junk laying around. It had to have been there a very long time. I poked around as much as I could then marked it on my garmin and made it out well after dark. Here's the funny thing... For some reason the waypoint never showed up on my gps  This was two years ago and I have since become obsessed with finding it again. I asked all the locals and nobody knows anything about it. I called Plum-Creek (the owner) and nobody knew. I have been out many a time trying to find it with no luck. It can't be more than a mile from the road. Some day they will log-out the land and find it


You should use bing maps and then do birds eye, if the satellite has taken those pics it'll be there. Pm of you find it....curious.


----------



## jdslyr

I have found all kinds of stuff, mostly junk

but, the coolest was a an axe blade next to a 6 foot diameter shag bark hickory tree, I was in awe of such a big hickory tree, decided to sit down next to the giant to admire and found it

Also found 2 $100 bills frozen on the ice on the saginaw river! that was cool!


----------



## jdslyr

:darkbeer:


EXsystem said:


> I was hunting private land in the morning and I left my climber at the base of the tree when I went in for lunch. Came back for an afternoon hunt to find my climber gone and a Budwiser at the base of the tree.:darkbeer:


lol:darkbeer:

that sucks


----------



## REDVANES

Fritzzer said:


> My hunting buddy has a great picture of something he came across in the woods. He was in his stand the first day of PA rifle season. About mid day he sees another blaze orange hunter, pants, coat, gloves, hat & scarf, climb up a nearcy stand and start hauling things up with a rope. After quite awhile the guy is finally up must can't stay still and keeps making a racket. Frustrated as hell, my buddy finally gives up and climbs down to get away from the guy and hunt elsewhere. As he passes the guy he heres noise. My buddy approached him and then just started to laugh. The guy had a big blue and white cooler up there and about a 2 foot long radio playing music! My buddy laughed out loud and took the guys picture. I wish I had a copy to post cause it is the most ridiculous thing you ever saw.


Lol... I laughed so hard!


----------



## n.sampey

Mr.**** said:


> lets see...a gps(not in working order though) a knife, flashlight, and good pair of gloves.
> 
> the most scary thing i found was a confederate soldier and his wife's grave site a couple miles back into a national forest here in louisiana at the butt crack of dawn! i took pictures with my phone as soon as it got light enough to see well and then got out of there.
> 
> when i squirrel hunt public land i like to get to the woods about 30 to 45 minutes before daylight. what i do then is pick a direction on my compass and walk briskly until it gets light enough to hunt. i like doing this because i have no clue where i am when i stop which gives me a sense of adventure and it normally yields unpressured squirrels. on this particular morning i decided to see if i could find a stand of hardwoods i spotted on a map about 1.5 miles off a forest service road in a area of the forest that i have never hunted. so like normal when i arrived in the morning i marked my truck on the gps, picked up my compass and took off walking 45 minutes before daylight... about 30 minutes into my walk i had just enough light to make out sticks and leaves on the ground. i wasn't where i wanted to be yet so i started walking faster. not more than 4 minutes into my brisk walk i am about to crest a hill that i decided would be the starting point for my hunt, and when go to put my foot down, a dark squiggly line on the forest floor beneath my right foot causes me to involuntarily to jump straight back. F***ing Snake! i promptly blew its head off for having the nerve to lay in my path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after taking a few moments to settle down i continued up to the hillcrest. just before i got to the top i notice a grey and unnatural shape in the near dark distance. as my eyes focus i make out what the copperhead was laying watch over!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> now i am really spooked!. i am over a mile in the back of nowhere in murderous (true), inbred, hillbilly, *******, can't accept the fact that this is forest service land not your family's anymore land. i almost got bit by a poisonous snake, and now looking at someone out there's great great grandpappy's grave! not to be too cliche, but i did have the sound of banjo's streaming through my head. i knew that people knew where the site was because the fence wasn't of the civil war era to say the least, there was a not too old confederate flag stuck next to the tombstone of the soldier, and the third tombstone was from the 70's or 80's.....
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> beside old demcy lay his wife who was deceased years before him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after taking the photos, i said a quick prayer for my safety and took off walking back towards the truck. i resumed my hunt once i was insight of the road i drove in on.... for some reason i didn't mark the site on my gps. this all happened 3 years ago and i tried to find the grave a couple of times last year but i have been unsuccessful.


Would this happen to be around Goldonna, la in the Winn ranger district????


----------



## James Teeslink

good thread


----------



## WUD DUK

jdslyr said:


> Also found 2 $100 bills frozen on the ice on the saginaw river! that was cool!


I lost that. Could you return it to me please? :wink:


----------



## buglecrazy

eblues said:


> I found a rifle in the river of no return wilderness of Idaho. It was about 25 miles back in from the trail-head, leaning against a tree in a tangled mess of blowdowns. The area had a massive forest fire the year before, & the stock was charcoal. There was also a round in the chamber that had exploded from the heat. Turned out to be a buddy of the outfitters, guy named Stan Potts. He had lost it 40 some years before.


You could loose may things in that vast wilderness and never find it again... That salmon river and surrounding mountains speak to my soul...perhaps my favorite place on earth... cool story...Stan Potts!!!


----------



## Grey Man

How about this?


----------



## Absolute Archer

Grey Man said:


> How about this?


That's good eating right there. lol


----------



## Steel185

Ttt this is a good thread


----------



## harley

I've found unexploded bombs way back in the woods. It used to be an artillery range back during the big one. I was going to carry one out about a mile but it was heavy. Good idea huh. They've since swept the area and put out signs to not touch them and report any.


----------



## killemall1983

TTT! we are into another season!


----------



## Absolute Archer

If anyone is going hunting along the Dalton Highway next year you may find my buddy's Leica range finders he lost.


----------



## Mr.Coon

n.sampey said:


> Would this happen to be around Goldonna, la in the Winn ranger district????


No, It is in the Calcasieu Ranger District. I ended up finding it again. There are a lot more graves on the hill. They are unmarked or just have a little bit of the old wooden grave marker left. It is in a registry of confederate sites come to find out.


----------



## TrykonSniper79

Bringing this thread back up!


----------



## tackscall

This is my favorite thread on AT


----------



## Barlow96

I found a streamlight strion one time on public land. It was over 8 years ago and still have the light and use it as a backup sometimes.

I also last season found a steel folding chair, that a tree grew into and was about 10ft high when I found it. 

I found a old well that was square in shape and the walls was made from brick. The water was about 8 ft down and I do not know how deep it was. 

Also Found a house that was way in the middle of nowhere. Only a river by it no roads at all. 

All this stuff was on public land.


----------



## high5

a Ben Lee box turkey call that had Ben Lee's autograph in sharpie on the bottom of it.


----------



## Master Chief

Mr.**** said:


> No, It is in the Calcasieu Ranger District. I ended up finding it again. There are a lot more graves on the hill. They are unmarked or just have a little bit of the old wooden grave marker left. It is in a registry of confederate sites come to find out.


There are cemeteries all over state land here in TN and KY. I like finding the old ones from before fancy tombstones back when it was a rock stuck in the ground.

I'm pretty sure when the state acquires the land they are obligated to not disturb the grave sites in any way. Most of them, if not all, are marked on maps here in TN. I've actually found a shed laying in a cemetery before. I always like to scout them out as they make good edge habitat and genererally get frequent use from deer.


----------



## southeasthog

Found a dead body fishing one year.


----------



## canadabowhunter

I've found an ancient looking trap with the remains of a small beaver. Found an old Easton aluminum arrow sticking into the ground near one of my treestands like it had been shot In the direction of my stand, which was unnerving. Old farm equipment, blinds on private property, and a ferrel black cat under my stand


----------



## dandhcox

i found myself. solitude is tough to find and once located priceless


----------



## TEXASFAN85

I've found some old bottles including an old Clorox glass bottle but I also lost a quiver afew years back when I was tracking a deer got lost and it was quick detach style must have got snagged in the brush and came off back tracked alittle but never found it land owner wouldn't let back in to look for it so I'm thinking it must still be there.


----------



## brihunt

fultontx said:


> I was running around on a big chunk of papermill land. I was bushwacking due north, trying to find the road before dark and walked onto an old house. It was really nothing more than a shack. The roof was caved in and there was all kinds of old junk laying around. It had to have been there a very long time. I poked around as much as I could then marked it on my garmin and made it out well after dark. Here's the funny thing... For some reason the waypoint never showed up on my gps  This was two years ago and I have since become obsessed with finding it again. I asked all the locals and nobody knows anything about it. I called Plum-Creek (the owner) and nobody knew. I have been out many a time trying to find it with no luck. It can't be more than a mile from the road. Some day they will log-out the land and find it


Hey where do you live in Wisconsin. I know where there is a old house back in the woods on Plum Creek land from my home town


----------



## dstets

And this whole thread is how I spent my day at work....


----------



## tackscall

I've been on AT for ten years and this is the best thread I've seen


----------



## nswarcher

Just walking the dog through the local scrub but....
plenty of stolen and burnt out cars. Mass greyhound grave, stolen and killed cows and horses
One cracker of a coal seam collapse, the hole is about the size of a swimming pool, its been 3 weeks and its still spewing out gas.
just yesterday we found a late 2000s patrol wagon stuck up to its doors in mud, now anything left i the scrub here ususally catches on fire reguardless of its condition. So me and the dog ran the 3km back to my ute and drove home to pick up some recovery gear and i went back just to keep an eye on the patrol, we caught one guy about to steal the trailer there so he disappeared real quick. A bit later the owner comes back in a 2wd ute with shovels which was never going to work, so i managed to get around and gave him a snatch out which freed him but sunk me, next minute his patrol broke the surface and sunk too. Another guy came out 15 minutes later in a pretty standard navara but he has a winch! It took alot of persuasion but we got my ute out and bogged the navara but the hard part was done. It took a couple of hours of snatching the navara out while winching the patrol which was now even deeper in mud but we got it away from the worst part and surrounding trees, a couple of good pulls from my rig and finally everyone was back on the actuall dirt road. No good deed goes unpunished lol


----------



## Wldcat10

Very cool thread! Only cool thing I find while out hunting are old horse shoes.


----------



## B4L Okie

Sitting in the creek bottom one morning...a buffalo walks down the deer trail 20 yds from me! There is a wild animal farm at least 6 miles from me and one got out. They found him a day or 2 later still going farther away from his home. For the guy that found the Ben Rogers Lee box call...I had one for many years and one year left it in my barn where I left most of my hunting clothes...well the cows went thru the gate that blocked that area off and my beloved box call got stomped...almost cried.


----------



## posco

I found a kayak. I canoed into an area I hunted and when I got back to my vessel I happened to glance downstream and noticed the kayak. At first I thought I wasn't alone in there but my binoculars showed me something that didn't look right. I made my way down and found it swamped and half full of slimy water. It wasn't stashed waiting on an owner to return, but had probably floated downstream from the lake that fed the stream several miles up river. It had been there a while.

I drained it out, gave it a look over and took it for a test drive. Paddled great so I towed it back upstream to my truck.


----------



## rut hunt

cross bow bolt with a rage chisel stuck in a barbwire fence deer hair on the broad head


----------



## sinko

I've found lots of junk, old aluminum arrow that had been there for years, cheap tasco binos, turkek decoy, and I did find my Great Grandpa's moonshine still that was "lost" years before. I have it now, kinda neat to have such an heirloom.


----------



## flinginairos

Was turkey hunting last year just walking down a logging road when I just happened to look down and laying perfectly on top of the ground touching the tip of my boot was an arrow head. Can't quite describe the feeling picking something up made and used by a hunter maybe thousands of years before me in an area I have taken tons of game. Had an impact fracture on the tip so hard to tell what it was launched at!


----------



## jmanhere

Late 70's A buddy of mine family had a cabin @ Warsaw PA, south of the Allegheny National Forrest. In the summer we were cutting through the woods, between fields to hunt groundhogs with our 223's. Came upon what appeared to be an old shack. Thought it was an abandoned hunting camp from years gone by. Then out of the shack comes a guy looking just like Grizzly Adams. Nice enough fellow. Talking to him he relayed he "just didn't get along too well folks" and lived up in the hills when the warmer weather allowed him. Hunting & fishing for what he needed to get by. He offered us some of his beers, apologizing it was warm because he didn't have a refrigerator.

Sat and drank a beer with him and talked awhile, then moved on. Never ran into him again.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

That's insane!


----------



## d_rek

In Michigan seems like you run across a lot of old garbage holes / family dumps filled with all sorts of vintage trash... cans, bottles, old cars, appliances... you name it, it's there. I know that i've come across at least one garbage hole on each of the larger (40+ acre) properties i've hunted. Seems like we humans just love our garbage...


----------



## 195B&C

I found this old grave while shed hunting this year in ohio. I've found several old cemeteries before but this one is the oldest I have found yet.


----------



## stanlh

d_rek said:


> In Michigan seems like you run across a lot of old garbage holes / family dumps filled with all sorts of vintage trash... cans, bottles, old cars, appliances... you name it, it's there. I know that i've come across at least one garbage hole on each of the larger (40+ acre) properties i've hunted. Seems like we humans just love our garbage...


It's from garbage holes like that that anthropologists discover how the Indians lived.


----------



## Kick them up

I found a KBI badge and 200.00 in cash on the side of the road while rooster hunting in KS and found money on another hunt in the same area. Kinda werid

Also found some moungs on several occasions on my farm as well!


----------



## df06

Nothing exotic, but found a mule shoe in an old ghost town in western Ks. Last week a buddy and I were hunting in Ak. He found a Ted Nugent arrow, the black and white pattern ones. Appeared it had been there a few years.


----------



## stanlh

Rwalline said:


> I found a KBI badge and 200.00 in cash on the side of the road while rooster hunting in KS and found money on another hunt in the same area. Kinda werid
> 
> Also found some moungs on several occasions on my farm as well!


Did you mean 'mounds'?


----------



## allan sisson

I found my father in law. Went in to the Adirondack state forest. Could not fined his way out. He was 50 yrds from road. Sat down and stayed right there. Found his truck and walked in fallowing sign. walked around yelling to him with no answer.Found him sleeping. He was vary happy and embarrassed seeing he is native and lost in earshot of road. He did get me a new Rem 700.


----------



## Kick them up

stanlh said:


> Did you mean 'mounds'?


Moungs are my Asian mountain people who treaspass on my farm.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

One of the best threads on AT. I don't have anything nearly as cool as you guys. I did find this hide-out about 2 miles from a field road and about 5 miles from the nearest highway/house. Guessing a homeless person hopped off a train and wondered into the state land nearby. He left his shovel, and tarp. Whomever it was dug a place to use the bathroom and everything. 

Creepy when you come across something like this with only a bow in hand.


----------



## MI1

Cool thread


----------



## Z-Rider

Some cool finds.......


----------



## stanlh

Rwalline said:


> Moungs are my Asian mountain people who treaspass on my farm.
> View attachment 2257050


I see. I found the remnants of what looked like a meth lab in the wooded lot across the tracks from my house. They never came back.


----------



## hannibal smith

Deer hunting in Malibu, California and came across a black body bag that definitely had a body in it. There was a foul odor.

I grabbed a stick, and hooked it into the big brass zipper, as soon as I started to tug, it moved. It was some super dirty homeless guy, he sat bolt upright. The bag was what he slept in. This would have been about 1987 or so.

I have found a lot of stuff in the woods!


----------



## Mailman99

Me and my father in law found a meth lab out on our land last fall.


----------



## elkbow69

a few meth labs, a wilderness pot patch (that was boobytrapped with fishing line and hooks), a hiker couple copulating, a boot,,, yup a single old boot on a stump, a candle on a tin can lid, rifle brass, a still somewhat boyant mylar balloon, a small teddy bear that was hangin on strings from old mylar baloons long deflated, 

cool things found were, spear heads, arrowheads, an old grinding plate and stone near a really old makeshift rock fireplace.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

I found a new Kershaw knife and an empty Dinty Moore can. (Not at the same time).


----------



## MI1

elkbow69 said:


> a few meth labs, a wilderness pot patch (that was boobytrapped with fishing line and hooks), a hiker couple copulating, a boot,,, yup a single old boot on a stump, a candle on a tin can lid, rifle brass, a still somewhat boyant mylar balloon, a small teddy bear that was hangin on strings from old mylar baloons long deflated,
> 
> cool things found were, spear heads, arrowheads, an old grinding plate and stone near a really old makeshift rock fireplace.


lol...who hasn't walked onto a couple doing the deal while hiking or having a picnic. My wife and I have walked up to enough couples on the AT or hiking around in Michigan. They don't seem to be to concerned and keep on. Some good stories....lol Atleast it was all good looking couples....thanks god!


----------



## 22donk

I found while hunting...

A thread about things found when hunting, and now I'm hooked.


----------



## hannibal smith

Some more- I was hunting in Kentucky and we found a super old fire pit. There was this ancient, giant cast iron frying pan nearby. It was beautiful, but it must have weighed 25 pounds.

My buddy packed it out.


----------



## hannibal smith

Bear hunting in Alaska, found a cabin on a beaver pond out in the middle of nowhere. There were still provisions, so it was still in use. Just like a scene from "Death Hunt".

Doubled back on my trail in a stream, and found giant bear tracks filling back with water just feet behind me....................44 Mag Colt Anaconda was out of gunleather in about a second. This was near Seward, Alaska. Never saw, or heard the bear.


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Myself.


----------



## blazinsoles

195B&C said:


> I found this old grave while shed hunting this year in ohio. I've found several old cemeteries before but this one is the oldest I have found yet.
> View attachment 2253105
> 
> View attachment 2253129


Now that has got to be the most interesting yet. This guy very well could have fought in The Revolutionary War. Now he just hangs out in no mans land Ohio...


----------



## 195B&C

doeblastr said:


> Now that has got to be the most interesting yet. This guy very well could have fought in The Revolutionary War. Now he just hangs out in no mans land Ohio...


That was my first thought! There was several other headstones but most of them were to faded and weathered to read.


----------



## blazinsoles

Somewhat illegal and creepy but it definitely make you wonder if he was buried with anything. I know when I die I'm gonna make sure some crazy stuff gets thrown in with me. You know just to give the future something to talk about. Sure would think he was fairly wealthy to have such a nice headstone.


----------



## robampton

hannibal smith said:


> Deer hunting in Malibu, California and came across a black body bag that definitely had a body in it. There was a foul odor.
> 
> I grabbed a stick, and hooked it into the big brass zipper, as soon as I started to tug, it moved. It was some super dirty homeless guy, he sat bolt upright. The bag was what he slept in. This would have been about 1987 or so.
> 
> I have found a lot of stuff in the woods!


If I would open a bag and the guy say up, there would be another foul odor.


----------



## apcci2

Lol


----------



## killemall1983

tackscall said:


> I've been on AT for ten years and this is the best thread I've seen


At least i have contributed 1 good thing to AT by starting this thread. I never knew it would still be around all these years later!


----------



## Babooze

I finally get to reply to this thread! LOL













I found this glass float on the beach while taking a lunch break this past deer season. Ive been looking for one of these for a looooong time!


----------



## BGagner

Cool stuff here


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead

If any of you scavengers found my Game Cam please send it back. The address is on the back of it in indelible ink.


----------



## Whitetip Hunter

Found the remnants of an old still. Turns out the landowner's Gramdpa was the local supplier in the 1920-30s. 

Came across a couple "getting busy" once. You should of seen the look on there faces.........when I asked them if they knew they were in Poison Ivy.


----------



## tackscall

Babooze said:


> I finally get to reply to this thread! LOL
> View attachment 2476762
> 
> View attachment 2476762
> I found this glass float on the beach while taking a lunch break this past deer season. Ive been looking for one of these for a looooong time!


What's it for?


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

I have a waterfall on my property and on the rock wall behind it there have been lots of people that have carved their names. The oldest one I have found was done in 1869 and there is another one from 1888. The guy's name from 1888 is Alfred Lookabill. I googled his name and learned that he served in the Civil War and even found this photo of him that was taken with the Vice-President of the United States. Pretty interesting...


----------



## Babooze

tackscall said:


> What's it for?


Most of the glass floats are antiques made in Japan and used for nets. Most come in the globe shape and are clear or slightly blue/green in color. The more rare colors are dark green, dark blue and red. Baseball to softball size are the most common. Some are a bit bigger than a basketball. The one I found is a bit more rare "rolling pin" type. Due to its unusual color its even more rare.


----------



## PYseeker

When I was 16 I was out on a late season rabbit hunt with my buddy. We were walking an old fence row and saw some feet sticking out behind a big oak tree, with thought a person was sitting there, we announced our presence and came around the tree to a very frozen dead guy. We later found out he wondered from his house and died of a ceasure. We ended up on the 5 oclock news that night.


----------



## BGagner

I finally get to contribute to this thread  Wondering through one of the old barn areas on the land we hunt (was probably used 60 years ago before falling apart and collapsing), I found 2 old military gas cans half buried in the ground. Both were in relatively decent shape considering how long they'd been there. I thought it was a pretty cool find


----------



## TheScOuT

We were northern pike fishing right after ice out on the Iowa River when I was in high school. My buddy saw something sticking out of the water...it was a set of handlebars. We got some friends and wrestled this snowmobile out of the river, it was only about 2.5 feet deep. We contacted the sheriff and brought the sled to the county office. They ran the vin and determined it was bought new in South Dakota. They contacted the shop and got the info of the original purchaser. After a couple months the guy couldn't be located for whatever reason.

The sheriff called my buddy and told him to come and get it or he will scrap it. My buddy got it and took it to a dealer. It cost him a $1000 for a complete clean up and full engine rebuild.

Not a bad price for a Yamaha Vmax 600 with only about 500 miles on it. When he got it back, it looked like brand new! He rode that sled for years!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead

TheScOuT said:


> We were northern pike fishing right after ice out on the Iowa River when I was in high school. My buddy saw something sticking out of the water...it was a set of handlebars. We got some friends and wrestled this snowmobile out of the river, it was only about 2.5 feet deep. We contacted the sheriff and brought the sled to the county office. They ran the vin and determined it was bought new in South Dakota. They contacted the shop and got the info of the original purchaser. After a couple months the guy couldn't be located for whatever reason.
> 
> The sheriff called my buddy and told him to come and get it or he will scrap it. My buddy got it and took it to a dealer. It cost him a $1000 for a complete clean up and full engine rebuild.
> 
> Not a bad price for a Yamaha Vmax 600 with only about 500 miles on it. When he got it back, it looked like brand new! He rode that sled for years!


Did anyone dredge the water for the guy?


----------



## weekender7

a grunt call
an elk bugle call 
several arrows
a pager
sun glasses
a thermacell 
a tape measure
plastic bag with 5 shotgun shells
30' X 30' stand of pot 7' high


----------



## weekender7

forgot one, found a good canoe capsized 3 miles out in the ocean after a hurricane. By law I could have claimed it, but I called Coast Guard and they found the owner by the numbers


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead

weekender7 said:


> a grunt call
> an elk bugle call
> several arrows
> a pager
> sun glasses
> a thermacell
> a tape measure
> plastic bag with 5 shotgun shells
> 30' X 30' stand of pot 7' high


LOL - what did you do with the pot?


----------



## weekender7

Pot? just topped the plants, didn't really harm them LOL.


----------



## jmack73

Crawfordville Florida?


HNTRDAN said:


> I have a waterfall on my property and on the rock wall behind it there have been lots of people that have carved their names. The oldest one I have found was done in 1869 and there is another one from 1888. The guy's name from 1888 is Alfred Lookabill. I googled his name and learned that he served in the Civil War and even found this photo of him that was taken with the Vice-President of the United States. Pretty interesting...
> View attachment 2477746
> View attachment 2477762


----------



## pjaustin

I did not read through all of the pages to see if this has been said already but I have found more balloons than I can count. It amazes me how far into the backcountry you can get and find helium balloons.


----------



## Jeffafa

I found "Ted bundy 1974" carved into a tree in central Utah. I have taken pictures of it but they are almost impossible to make out. I found the tree several years ago. Back then it was easier to see what it says. I wish I had taken a pic when it was more clear. Several of my friends and family have seen it and we all agree what it says. Kinda creepy.


----------



## Ben 10

Arm arm arm!!!!!


----------



## batsonbe

weekender7 said:


> a grunt call
> an elk bugle call
> several arrows
> a pager
> sun glasses
> a thermacell
> a tape measure
> plastic bag with 5 shotgun shells
> 30' X 30' stand of pot 7' high


Just where are you hunting at, my friend?


----------



## hawkdriver55

When I was in AK back in the early 90's I found a hunting boot miles and miles back in the bush. Later that day I found a hat. They both looked like they had just been dropped there. Often wondered is a bush plane had lost a cargo bag while flying over. 

Found an arrow and a crossbow bolt. While up hunting off the Blue Ridge Parkway I found a huge crank shaft way out in the woods.

2 year ago I found an OLD cemetery back in the sticks. So old that none of the stone, and I mean stones not carved markers, none had anything written on them. Must have been about 20 of them. I thinking they might have been slave graves from the early 1800's.

I found an old plane crash site once. All of the instruments and anything of value had long since been tripped from it.

About 4 miles back into some public land I found a 75mm projectile last year. After that I did some research and found out that the area had been an impact area during WWI.


----------



## BGagner

Jeffafa said:


> I found "Ted bundy 1974" carved into a tree in central Utah. I have taken pictures of it but they are almost impossible to make out. I found the tree several years ago. Back then it was easier to see what it says. I wish I had taken a pic when it was more clear. Several of my friends and family have seen it and we all agree what it says. Kinda creepy.


Agreed! Creepy stuff....


----------



## MO Land Owner

In 1973 at age 13 I was at a buddies dads hunting shack and was looking at an old WWII book that had pictures of guys from the 504th airborne, saw my dad at 17 years old with some other soldiers sitting around somewhere in europe. I asked him about it and he refused to talk about it for some reason. He died in 1980 without ever saying a word to anyone about the picture I found or his time during his service in WWII.


----------



## rfeather

I found a snapshot of a Hereford calf about a mile off the road and 3 miles to the nearest farm. I figured it must have came from a tornado or high winds somewhere.


----------



## 2wheels1love

Best discovery I ever made while hunting...My Sanity


----------



## MI1

MO Land Owner said:


> In 1973 at age 13 I was at a buddies dads hunting shack and was looking at an old WWII book that had pictures of guys from the 504th airborne, saw my dad at 17 years old with some other soldiers sitting around somewhere in europe. I asked him about it and he refused to talk about it for some reason. He died in 1980 without ever saying a word to anyone about the picture I found or his time during his service in WWII.


The 504 was in some heavy fighting.... that outfit and others often had to shoot little kids that were pushed into fighting from the Germans. My grandfather had a hard time telling us grandkids about his time. Also came across the concentration camps. He witnessed a lot of bad things.....he never cared for German people ever again.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead

*Nez Perce Hunters*

OK - this one wasn't creepy, but was weird (and funny). It was over 30 years ago.

I was bow hunting and heard a rifle go off over the other side of a ridge.. Wondering who would be shooting a rifle during bow season..., I went to check it out.

What I found was an old school bus (modified into a camper/RV) parked right on the road into the area, and a few 4WD rigs. The camp was a group of Nez Perce indians, who it turns out, have Native Indian hunting rights on the public land there. They come over from Idaho, and it is perfectly legal for them to be rifle hunting during bow season.

They thought it was pretty funny that I (the white guy) was hunting with bow and arrow & painted face, while they were in their red jackets and rifles.

And to my knowledge... they still have the hunting rights. I've only run into them a few times in the following years after that.

One year a town local told me that people aren't too happy about it. Because one year... the fish and game found nine elk cows shot up and not all the meat taken in the area. The locals assumed it was Nez Perce indians that did it. But that's just an assumption on their part (as far as I'm concerned). They didn't actually have proof that indians did it, and it really wouldn't make a lot of sense, for them to drive all the way from Idaho, and leave unclaimed meat.

My guess it was a poacher who got in a hurry.

Here's a Nez Perce Web Link on it if you're curious. But it only talks about fishing rights. http://www.nptfisheries.org/
I think a lot more people are mad about the fishing & gillnetting than the hunting.


----------



## OdinsEdge

Western Montana on an Elk hunting trip the outfitter came out with me and my guide and in the middle of nowhere on a switchback of a trail the outfitter bends down and picks up a $20, takes a step forward and picks up another, still find that one weird.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead

More on Nez Perce -

Looks like in 2007, there was a court of appeals case between Boise Cascade & Nez Perce Indians who shot 2 elk out of season on Boise Cascade land. 
In the initial court case, they were found guilty, but they appealed it.

The Nez Perce defense was that it was within the 1855 treaty boundary, and therefore open rights for hunting. And they further argued that the state had no right to deal with reservation matters.

The state disagreed, and established that the 1855 Treaty does not allow it on privately owned land... and that the Nez Perce have no right to change the treaty.

http://www.publications.ojd.state.or.us/docs/A127144.htm



> The essential facts are undisputed. Defendants shot and killed two elk on private land owned by the Boise Cascade Corporation in Wallowa County. At the time, there was no open season for elk under Oregon law, and defendants did not have an Oregon license or tag for elk. Nor did defendants have permission from Boise Cascade to hunt on its property, although the company allows people to use the property for lawful recreational activities, including hunting during open season, without specific permission. A private citizen alerted the state police to the kill, and defendants were subsequently charged with misdemeanor game violations for killing elk during closed season.
> 
> Defendants, as noted, are enrolled members of the Nez Perce Tribe. They claim to have taken the elk under the hunting rights reserved in the 1855 treaty between the Nez Perce and the United States. In particular, Article III of the treaty provides that the Nez Perce may continue to hunt upon "open and unclaimed land" that was originally part of the lands ceded to the United States in the treaty. The Boise Cascade land where defendants killed the elk is part of those ceded lands. Boise Cascade has owned that property since the mid-1950s.
> 
> The Smith Mountain section of the Boise Cascade property has several different uses, similar to Forest Service land. Its primary purpose is timber resource management, so there is a logging road system in the area to provide access to the timber resources. Boise Cascade maintains an "ownership gate" on the road into the Wise Creek area to control access to that area. The land in that area is also leased out for cattle grazing, and drift fences separate the different pastures. Most of the grazing allotments have a cabin associated with the leased land to facilitate herd management by the lessee. Two such cabins are located in the Smith Mountain area, and a total of about 38 cabins are scattered throughout the whole Boise Cascade property for public recreational use. At major points of access, the company also has signs posted that identify the property as owned by Boise Cascade.
> 
> The game officer who cited defendants testified that there are two signs with Boise Cascade logos on them near the access gate to the Smith Mountain area. Defendants claimed that they did not see the signs or any improvements other than the access gate, which was open at the time. The kill site was approximately one mile past the gate and 100 yards off the road. Defendants agreed with the game officer that there is a house about a mile and a half before the gate on the road leading into the Boise Cascade land. Based on that evidence, the trial court made the following findings of facts:
> 
> "The area of the Elk kill, was on private land, owned by Boise, and controlled by Boise, for Timber production, and other allowed uses such as grazing, and private recreational use. The use by Boise includes in the general area, roads, cabins, fences, cattle guards, [and] signs. Defendant used Boise's road, and went through Boise's gated area [(]even if closed) to access the kill site. There were no signs, by implication, that the property was US Property. The property is factually NOT open and unclaimed, as it is certainly claimed by Boise."


----------



## Bergloch

OdinsEdge said:


> Western Montana on an Elk hunting trip the outfitter came out with me and my guide and in the middle of nowhere on a switchback of a trail the outfitter bends down and picks up a $20, takes a step forward and picks up another, still find that one weird.


D.B. Cooper?????


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

pjaustin said:


> I did not read through all of the pages to see if this has been said already but I have found more balloons than I can count. It amazes me how far into the backcountry you can get and find helium balloons.


Lol!!? My buddies and I laugh cause we find balloons near our stands a few times. One spot was about 2 miles into the woods. We would give the balloons a marker for the entrance to the stand site.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

I had an uncle that talked with me about WWII. He said that I reminded him of PFC he had in his unit, that was shot between the eyes by a sniper. That was why he opened up to me. He had one place he was at where his unit only had 3 live through it. Dad later told me he had never heard him talk to anyone about it. Guess he just felt it was time and I was the one to talk to.




MO Land Owner said:


> In 1973 at age 13 I was at a buddies dads hunting shack and was looking at an old WWII book that had pictures of guys from the 504th airborne, saw my dad at 17 years old with some other soldiers sitting around somewhere in europe. I asked him about it and he refused to talk about it for some reason. He died in 1980 without ever saying a word to anyone about the picture I found or his time during his service in WWII.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

Tornadoes are a possibility in our part of the country for things showing up in the middle of nowhere. Had a house hit less than a block from a friends house. Had a javelin sticking through the corner of the brick wall. They put the story in the paper and never found out where it came from. Found a lot of the same small stuff over the years. Nothing interesting.


----------



## 00ragincajun00

MO Land Owner said:


> In 1973 at age 13 I was at a buddies dads hunting shack and was looking at an old WWII book that had pictures of guys from the 504th airborne, saw my dad at 17 years old with some other soldiers sitting around somewhere in europe. I asked him about it and he refused to talk about it for some reason. He died in 1980 without ever saying a word to anyone about the picture I found or his time during his service in WWII.


my grandpa that just passed away was just like that!

he got shot in the war (i knew this) but what i didn't know that he was too wounded to move/retreat and was buried under dead bodies so that the germans would not find him.


----------



## jdslyr

I found 2 $100 bills frozen flat on the ice 10 yards apart while ice fishing. heated them out with my buddy heater.


----------



## 25ft-up

MO Land Owner said:


> In 1973 at age 13 I was at a buddies dads hunting shack and was looking at an old WWII book that had pictures of guys from the 504th airborne, saw my dad at 17 years old with some other soldiers sitting around somewhere in europe. I asked him about it and he refused to talk about it for some reason. He died in 1980 without ever saying a word to anyone about the picture I found or his time during his service in WWII.


My father never talked about it, either. Just last year, at age 90, he gave me copies of some pics and newspaper write-ups of himself. When he was in the hospital, in his 60's, he mentioned for the first time that that was his first time in the hospital since he had scarlet fever during the battle of the bulge. 70% of his battalion was killed when he was hospitalized. I found a write-up on him stating he had stepped on a landmine that was a dud. I can see why they don't want to remember, or talk about, the war.


----------



## 25ft-up

pjaustin said:


> I did not read through all of the pages to see if this has been said already but I have found more balloons than I can count. It amazes me how far into the backcountry you can get and find helium balloons.


I find a lot, too. I found one with a note attached. A class was doing a study to see how far it would go, so I sent it back with the location. It traveled about 50 miles as the crow flies. Might have went farther, but it didn't make it over the highest ridge in NJ.


----------



## Noobarchernc

Great thread. I have nothing cool to contribute sadly.


----------



## arwby

In SD, I keep seeing the Geological survey markers that the US Geo Service would stake into the ground from their survey in the late 60s everywhere. Little round concrete markers with a medallion on top listing the area surveyed and dates. Pretty cool. Did see a 6'6" 250+# man stalk several antelope in a open field while he was wearing a Antelope hate and colored shirt. Funniest thing to see this huge "antelope" stalking real antelopes. The antelopes were confused yet intrigued at the same time. The guy got about 100 yrds to them before they ran off. Antelope must have thought he was their version of Sasquatch.


----------



## 25ft-up

A couple things I found today that didn't walk away on 4 legs.

IMG_0941ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0872ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Kneppl01

ttt


----------



## Sneaky1

Bump. Lets hear some new ones!

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Seen a crow hanging from a noose in an oak tree one mornin turkey huntin.


----------



## tackscall

Teemster said:


> Seen a crow hanging from a noose in an oak tree one mornin turkey huntin.


Thank you for the nightmare fuel


----------



## 25ft-up

tackscall said:


> Thank you for the nightmare fuel


Dream on.


----------



## 25ft-up

Found a lot of **** skulls this past winter. Not normal to find one. Epidemic in the area, maybe? Saw a **** out wandering on the side of the road during midday just 2 days ago in the same area.

IMG_9002ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## df06

Not me, but my hunting buddy.
He was in a tree stand a couple years ago and happened to look up.
He found a dead eagle that had gotten in a leg hold trap and some how flew to this tree and became entangled in the tree and died there.


----------



## shawnster88

My brother in law hunted with some guys running dogs. One of the guys walking through the woods to catch the dogs. About 50 ft off the road he came across a human skeleton. I Met up with him out there to see it. It looked as it was sitting against a tree with his legs crossed and fell over. There were some large produce farms around and was believed to be one of the Hispanic workers. They called the cops and FDLE came out to "work" the scene. I never heard what the cause of death was. It was pretty creepy. I pass those woods regularly and can picture that skeleton as if it was yesterday. That was about 20 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManCub58

I've found illegal immigrants, cans of food, all sorts of stuff that you would expect with them walking across the land. Toilet paper once. 
I found a turtle shell that had a tree growing past it and it had became almost absorbed by the tree.
Ive found several snakes in blinds
Probably some other stuff but the illegals were a crazy experience, was riding around and saw a lady laying flat on her stomach, thought she was dead.


----------



## MNOutdoorsman1

While hunting I have came across a bunch of gems. Old Ford pick ups, a porcelain toilet, a bra, but the best I've found was a '64 mustang. Asked the landowner about it and he had no clue it was even there! It looked to be in semi-restorable condition and he said it's all mine if i could get it out of there. Called up my buddy whose dad runs a tow truck company, we pulled it out with the towtruck and realized we needed a flatbed to get her home. Brought her to the warehouse via lowboy and she is still sitting there to date. not sure what I am going to do with it. Definitely looked better when it was tucked back in the woods.

While trout fishing SE Minnesota I stumbled along a large pot farm, had to have been over an acre of plants. I pulled my handgun out of my pack just in case and slowly backed out of there. Walked 4 or so miles to get into cell service range, had a CO come out and he didn't wanna touch that area with a 10 foot pole!:set1_rolf2: I remember his exact words when I gave him the coordinates to the plantation, "Yeah... I've heard a few things about that area... I'm gonna let the DEA or some other poor sap venture in there." Never heard what happened with it.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

'57 Ford Fordor was probably the coolest. Alot of stuff left behind when they impounded the lake. Old coke cooler about the size of your average deep freeze would rival the car. Or a sunken house boat. Pretty cool what you find where houses were when people had to vacant their land.


----------



## kygrant

So many empty turtle shells.


----------



## buck thwacker

MNOutdoorsman1 said:


> While trout fishing SE Minnesota I stumbled along a large pot farm, had to have been over an acre of plants. I pulled my handgun out of my pack just in case and slowly backed out of there. Walked 4 or so miles to get into cell service range, had a CO come out and he didn't wanna touch that area with a 10 foot pole!:set1_rolf2: I remember his exact words when I gave him the coordinates to the plantation, "Yeah... I've heard a few things about that area... I'm gonna let the DEA or some other poor sap venture in there." Never heard what happened with it.


Are they really that hostile out there?


----------



## MNOutdoorsman1

buck thwacker said:


> Are they really that hostile out there?


To be honest "Minnesota nice" is a fantasy:laugh: There are tons of very nice hospitable old timers out here who will do anything for you if you ask, then there is the generation between and my generations who, for the most part are just a buncha *****hats.

The game warden seemed to not want anything at all to do with that operation. Must've been a known problem


----------



## Sneaky1

found this handbag right under one of my recently hung stands. Turns out my aunt set it down and forgot where she put it.


----------



## pinski79

MNOutdoorsman1 said:


> While hunting I have came across a bunch of gems. Old Ford pick ups, a porcelain toilet, a bra, but the best I've found was a '64 mustang. Asked the landowner about it and he had no clue it was even there! It looked to be in semi-restorable condition and he said it's all mine if i could get it out of there. Called up my buddy whose dad runs a tow truck company, we pulled it out with the towtruck and realized we needed a flatbed to get her home. Brought her to the warehouse via lowboy and she is still sitting there to date. not sure what I am going to do with it. Definitely looked better when it was tucked back in the woods.
> 
> While trout fishing SE Minnesota I stumbled along a large pot farm, had to have been over an acre of plants. I pulled my handgun out of my pack just in case and slowly backed out of there. Walked 4 or so miles to get into cell service range, had a CO come out and he didn't wanna touch that area with a 10 foot pole!:set1_rolf2: I remember his exact words when I gave him the coordinates to the plantation, "Yeah... I've heard a few things about that area... I'm gonna let the DEA or some other poor sap venture in there." Never heard what happened with it.


if there was big trout in there I'd still go


----------



## muskykris

I live in a high traffic cigarette smuggling area... Always finding smokes duck hunting on the river.

One Saturday I went out to retrieve a duck and found a $20 bill in 3 feet of water.

The next Saturday, i found a 2nd, my partner who was with me when I found the first then decided to tell me he found one on Wednesday.... At this point I realized someone lost a bag of cash.... Found $220 that day


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

muskykris said:


> I live in a high traffic cigarette smuggling area... Always finding smokes duck hunting on the river.
> 
> One Saturday I went out to retrieve a duck and found a $20 bill in 3 feet of water.
> 
> The next Saturday, i found a 2nd, my partner who was with me when I found the first then decided to tell me he found one on Wednesday.... At this point I realized someone lost a bag of cash.... Found $220 that day


Are cigarettes illegal or just crazy expensive in Canada?

I've found purses/woman's items a couple times, mostly just hiking not hunting but, it always sketches me out at first


----------



## 25ft-up

pinski79 said:


> if there was big trout in there I'd still go


And have a smoke at the same time.


----------



## 25ft-up

Found a kayak paddle floating along the shoreline while scouting last week. Made me wonder what happened to the rest of the vessel, and occupant.


----------



## RyanMathewsFan

It's crazy some of the things you all are finding. I've found old colored glass bottles and the typical junk. Nothing like a gun or binos things like that.


----------



## pinski79

25ft-up said:


> And have a smoke at the same time.



I do not partake in the Devil's lettuce


----------



## Timmy Big Time

pinski79 said:


> I do not partake in the Devil's lettuce


Dang P testing.:wink:


----------



## pinski79

Timmy Big Time said:


> Dang P testing.:wink:


they do hair testing now


----------



## PA_NBK_38

a boat
a toilet 
old arrowheads
knives


----------



## muskykris

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Are cigarettes illegal or just crazy expensive in Canada?
> 
> I've found purses/woman's items a couple times, mostly just hiking not hunting but, it always sketches me out at first


Expensive... I'm not a smoker but they are $10-14 a pack I think

You can buy a carton of Indian smokes from the Rez for about $8

Or a case for like $200

So they make them on the Rez which is kinda in both country's but the cigarette factories are in the states.
Then they are transported across the st lawerance river in either high powered boats or skidoos to Canada for distribution.


----------



## revcgoodman

Bump


----------



## bubba g

Found a huge camper right in the middle of nowhere... not sure how it got there... there was no road to where it was, and i can't see it fitting between the trees that were around it...

There are a ton of black bears where i hunt, and it looked like one burrowed out a den under it...


----------

